# Ein Informationsthread zum Thema 'Accountsicherheit'



## Ahramanyu (4. Mai 2010)

*Vorwort:* "Kompromittierte Accounts" werden sie von Blizzard genannt. Darunter versteht man Accounts, zu denen mehr Personen als nur der Besitzer Zugriff haben. Allerdings ist dieses "Account-Sharing" nur in den seltensten Fällen von den Spielern so gewollt. Um sich vor solchen Angriffen auf eure privaten Daten zu schützen, gilt es einige Punkte zu beachten. Dieser Thread soll Euch als eine Auflistung dieser Punkte dienen und helfen, um Ernstfall schnell zu reagieren.

*1. Wie halte ich meinen Account sicher?*

*1.1 Aktuelle Software*
1.1.1 Das Betriebssystem
1.1.2 Das Antivirenprogramm, Anti-Spyware und die Firewall
1.1.3 Der Online-Browser

*1.2 Der Umgang mit dem Account*
1.2.1 Account-Sharing
1.2.2 Goldseller und Level-Service
1.2.3 Addons und Patches

*1.3 Der Authenticator*
1.3.1 Nutzen und Funktionsweise
1.3.2 Installation

*2. Wie erkenne ich gefälschte E-Mails / Webseiten / GameMaster-Nachrichten?*

2.1.1 Fragwürdige E-Mails
2.1.2 Gefälschte Webseiten
2.1.3 Whisper von falschen GameMastern im Spiel

*3. Ich wurde bereits gehacked! Was nun?*

3.1.1 Passwort ändern
3.1.2 Support kontaktieren
3.1.3 Weiteren Angriffen entgegenwirken


----------



## Ahramanyu (4. Mai 2010)

*[anchor=1.]1. Wie halte ich meinen Account sicher?*

*[anchor=1.1]1.1 Aktuelle Software*

*[anchor=1.1.1]1.1.1* Das Betriebssystem
Euer Computer ist nur dann sicher, wenn Ihr ihn auf einem aktuellen Stand haltet. Überprüft regelmäßig, ob neue Updates für Euer Betriebssystem vorhanden sind. Die gängigen Systeme wie Windows, Linux und Mac bieten Euch dazu in der Regel einen Service für automatische Updates an.

*[anchor=1.1.2]1.1.2* Das Antivirenprogramm, Anti-Spyware und die Firewall
Während Ihr euch im World Wide Web von Seite zu Seite klickt, ist Euer Computer ständig einem Sicherheitsrisiko ausgesetzt. Die Rede ist von Viren, Trojanern und Spyware. Wer von Euch mit diesen Begriffen nicht viel anfangen kann, hier eine kurze Erklärung:

*Viren:* Darunter verstehen Wir eine Datei, welche sich in verschiedene Computerprogramme einschleust und sich dadurch in Eurem System vermehrt. Ein Virus kann auf Euren Computer gelangen, wenn ihr z. B. eine "verseuchte" Datei herunterladet und anschließend ausführt. Die Folgeschäden eines Computervirus reichen von langsamer werden des Rechners bis hin zur Löschung wichtiger Dateien.

*Trojaner:* Hierbei handelt es sich um eine getarnte Datei, welche durch ihren Namen nicht sonderlich auffällt (eventuell sogar positiv wirkt), in Wahrheit aber schädliche Software auf Eurem Rechner installiert. Teure Dialer-Programme oder Keylogger, die Eure Passwörter an eine unbekannte Person schicken sind nur zwei Beispiele der zahlreichen Möglichkeiten.

*Spyware:* Wie auch beim Trojaner kann sich Spyware trickreich auf Eurem Rechner verstecken. Diese Programme haben in der Regel die Aufgabe Daten zu sammeln (z. B. über Euer Surf-Verhalten im Internet) und dann an eine unbekannte Person weiterzuschicken. Auch Keylogger spielen hierbei für Euch wieder eine Rolle.

Inzwischen existieren zahlreiche Software gegen diese virtuellen Angreifer. Einige, kostenlose Beispiele findet Ihr weiter unten in einer Auflistung. Auch hier gilt zu beachten: Nur eine aktuelle Software kann versichert Euren Computer schützen!



> *-* http://www.free-av.com/ (Antivir)
> *-* http://free.avg.com/de-de/antivirus-herunterladen (Antivir)
> *-* http://www.comodo.com/home/internet-security/antivirus.php (Antivir)
> *-* http://www2.avast.de/ (Antivir)
> - http://www.microsoft.com/security_essentials/ (Antivir für Microsoft-Benutzer)





> *-* http://www.comodo.com/home/internet-security/firewall.php (Firewall)
> *-* http://www.emsisoft.de/de/software/free/ (Antivir, Anti-Spyware)
> *-* http://www.pandasecurity.com/activescan/index/ (Online-Virenscanner)
> *-* http://personalfirewall.comodo.com/scan/avscanner.html (Online-Virenscanner)
> - http://www.threatfire.com/de/ (Zusätzlicher Virenschutz)





> Buffed.de übernimmt keine Garantie für die tatsächliche Sicherheit der Programme. Der Benutzer ist für das, was er auf seinem Computer installiert selbst verantwortlich.



*[anchor=1.1.3]1.1.3* Der Online-Browser
Neben dem Internet-Explorer von Windows könnt Ihr über Suchmaschienen inzwischen zahlreiche Web-Browser finden, die Euch ein angenehmes Surfen im Web versprechen. Viele Anbieter werben hierbei mit erhöhter Sicherheit, schnellen Ladezeiten und der Möglichkeit, zusätzliche Funktionen über Plugins freizuschalten.
Beliebte Anbieter sind hierbei der Mozilla *Firefox*, *Opera* und *Safari* von Apple. Download-Links mit weiteren Informationen findet Ihr hier:



> - http://www.microsoft.com/germany/windows/internet-explorer/
> - http://www.mozilla.com/de/
> - http://www.opera.com/
> - http://www.apple.com/de/safari/



Wenn Ihr Euch für den Mozilla-Browser Firefox entscheidet, möchten wir Euch zusätzlich das Plugin < NoScript > vorstellen. Hiermit könnt Ihr bestimmen, welche Webseiten Scripte ausführen dürfen und welche nicht.



> https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/722



*[anchor=1.2]1.2 Der Umgang mit dem Account*

*[anchor=1.2.1]1.2.1* Account-Sharing
Damit ein Unbekannter Euren Account plündern kann, benötigt dieser in erster Linie Eure Login-Daten. Die Quelle dafür muss nicht unbedingt Euer eigener Rechner sein. Häufig werden Account-Daten zwischen Spielern auf Vertrauensbasis umher gereicht, was das Risiko einer Kompromittierung weiter erhöht. Geht deswegen mit Euren Passwörtern behutsam um, damit Ihr einen geplündertem Account und Streit mit anderen Spielern vorbeugen könnt. 

*[anchor=1.2.2]1.2.2* Goldseller und Level-Service
Steht Angeboten, die Euch Gold gegen bares Geld oder das Leveln eines Charakters anbieten immer kritisch gegenüber. Speziell dann, wenn diese Webseiten Eure Account-Daten für den Handel benötigen. Diese Services verstoßen gegen die AGBs von Blizzard und können zu einer permanenten Account-Sperre führen.

*[anchor=1.2.3]1.2.3* Addons und Patches
Wem das Standard-Interface zu langweilig wird oder der Ladebalken des WoW-Patches zu langsam wandert, der sucht oftmals im Web nach alternativen Download-Möglichkeiten. Doch nicht jeder Download, der etwas ungefährliches verspricht, hält dies auch. Hier einige Links, die Euch (zu diesem Zeitpunkt) auf sichere Seiten führen:

*- Addons -*​


> - http://www.buffed.de/wow/features/2471/WoW-Addons
> *-* http://www.curse.com/
> *-* http://www.wowinterface.com/find.php
> *-* http://www.wowace.com/



*- Patches -*​


> *-* http://wow.4fansites.de/downloadspatches.php
> *-* http://www.wowwiki.com/Patch_mirrors





> Auch hier übernimmt buffed.de keine Garantie für Eure Sicherheit. Keine Webseite ist vollkommen sicher vor Hacker-Angriffen, auch die genannten nicht. Dass bekannte Onlineseiten virtuell angegriffen und mit Keyloggern/Trojanern/Viren versehen werden, ist kein Einzelfall.



*[anchor=1.3]1.3 Der Authenticator*

*[anchor=1.3.1]1.3.1* Nutzen und Funktionsweise
Seit einiger Zeit bietet Euch Blizzard ein zusätzliches Tool an, mit dem Ihr die Sicherheit Eures Accounts drastisch verstärken könnt - Der *Authenticator*. Seine Funktionsweise ist relativ einfach: Nachdem Ihr Euren persönlichen Authenticator mit Eurem battle.net-Account verbunden habt, müsst Ihr bei jedem Login in die Account-Verwaltung oder ins Spiel einen zusätzlichen, mehrstelligen Code eingeben, der Eure Identität bestätigt. Dieser Code wird regelmäßig erneuert und kann per Knopfdruck auf dem Display Eures Authenticators angezeigt werden.

Den Authenticator selbst gibt es in zwei Versionen: Einmal als handliches Gerät in Schlüsselanhängergröße sowie auch als downloadbare Software, falls Ihr über ein Handy verfügt, welches *Java* unterstützt. Beide Varianten haben dieselbe Funktionsweise und schalten ebenfalls beide den Kernhundwelpen für Euren WoW-Account frei.

*[anchor=1.3.2]1.3.2* Installation
Sobald Ihr euren Authenticator in den Händen haltet bzw auf eurem Handy installiert habt, müsst Ihr die einzigartige Seriennummer des Geräts in eurer Accountverwaltung eintragen. Dafür loggt Ihr Euch auf http://eu.battle.net/ mit euren Daten ein und klickt dann auf "Sicherheitsfunktionen verwalten". Hier könnt Ihr auch einen alten Authenticator entfernen, sollte es mal von Nöten sein. Die Seriennummern findet Ihr jeweils auf der Rückseite der Schlüsselanhänger-Version sowie in den Einstellungen bei der Handy-Variante.

Achtung: Wenn Ihr vor habt, die Software auf Eurem Handy zu entfernen, um sie danach neu zu installieren, müsst Ihr vorher euren battle.net-Account vom Authenticator lösen. Sobald Ihr die Anwendung neu installiert habt, erhaltet Ihr auch eine neue Seriennummer.



> Link zum Blizzardshop: http://eu.blizzard.com/store/details.xml?id=221003617
> Link zum Mobile-Authenticator: https://eu.battle.net/account/support/mobile-auth-download.xml



[attachment=10361:product.jpeg] [attachment=10360:authenticator.JPG] [attachment=10359:login.JPG]​


----------



## Ahramanyu (4. Mai 2010)

*[anchor=2.]2. Wie erkenne ich gefälschte E-Mails / Webseiten / GameMaster-Nachrichten?*

*[anchor=2.1.1]2.1.1* Fragwürdige E-Mails
Wenn Blizzard Euch kontaktieren will, habt Ihr im Normalfall eine E-Mail in eurem Postfach. Dieses Wissen machen sich viele Betrüger zu Nutzen, um Spielern mit gefälschten Nachrichten Ihre Daten zu entlocken. Wenn Ihr so eine E-Mail erhaltet, gilt es für Euch folgende Stichpunkte zu beachten:

*1.* *Woher kommt die E-Mail?* Damit ist nicht der Absender gemeint, sondern die Adresse, auf welche Ihr die die Mail zurückverfolgen könnt. Über den erweiterten Nachrichtenkopf, den die meisten Mail-Anbieter einsehbar machen, könnt Ihr über den *Return-Path* feststellen, woher die Nachricht ursprünglich kommt. Sollte es sich bei der Adresse um eine andere als *@blizzard.com* handeln, dürft Ihr die Mail getrost ignorieren. Der Return-Path und die "From"-Adresse müssen immer die gleiche Adresse sein. Bei dem Unterpunkt "Received: from" hat immer *worldofwarcraft.com*, *wow-europe.com* oder *blizzard.com* zu stehen.

*2.* *Ist der Text der E-Mail grammatikalisch korrekt?* Unabhängig davon, in welcher Sprache sich die E-Mail Euch präsentiert, achtet Blizzard auf einen sauberen Satzbau und eine fehlerfreie Rechtschreibung. Gefälschte E-Mails weisen recht oft genau diesen Makel auf. Dennoch ist für Euch auch bei hochwertig wirkenden Texten Vorsicht geboten. 

*3.* *Blizzard droht nicht!* Wenn Ihr in Eurer E-Mail in irgendeiner Art und Weise darum gebeten werdet, Eure Kontaktdaten, Zahlungsmethoden oder Euer Passwort zu überprüfen, damit Euer Account nicht gesperrt wird, dürft Ihr diese Nachricht ignorieren. Wenn Blizzard Euren Account sperren möchte, dann tuen sie es. Sie warten nicht darauf, ob Ihr irgendwelche Fristen einhaltet.

*4.* *Hütet Euch vor Geschenken!* Ein Großteil der falschen Nachrichten versucht Euch mit reizenden Angeboten wie seltenen Reittieren, verfrühten Beta-Keys und vielem mehr auf gefälschte Webseiten zu locken, wo Ihr "nur noch" eure Login-Daten eingeben müsst, damit das Glück in Eure Taschen fällt. Selbst wenn Euch klar sein sollte, dass diese Seiten Fälschungen sind, ist dringend davon abzuraten, *irgendwelche* Daten anzugeben. Schließt die Seite schnell, damit Euch weiteres Übel erspart bleibt.

*5.* Der nächste Stichpunkt ist einer der wichtigsten. Dieser Stichpunkt gilt in jedem Fall, bei allen Benachrichtigungen jeglicher Art. Es gibt keine Ausnahmen.

*Offizielle Blizzard-Mitarbeiter würden Euch NIEMALS nach Euren Login-Daten fragen!*​*
! NIEMALS !​*
*[anchor=2.1.2]2.1.2* Gefälschte Webseiten
Das Kopieren von originalen Webseiten auf einen eigenen Webspace, um dadurch Besucher in die Irre zu führen nennt man *Phishing*. Ohne groß Nachzudenken geben die Spieler Ihre Account-Daten ein und schon ist es passiert - Ein Unbekannter nutzt die Informationen um Eurem Account Schaden zuzufügen. Wenn Ihr, ob über eine E-Mail oder eine Suchmaschiene, auf einer angeblichen Webseite von Blizzard landet und nicht in diese Verlegenheit kommen wollt, so gibt es für Euch mehrere Methoden der Überprüfung:



> * Blizzard.com
> * Battle.net
> * WorldOfWarcraft.com
> * wow-europe.com
> ...


Bei dieser Auflistung handelt es sich um die orignalen Blizzard-URLs, welche Euch, wenn von Hand eingetippt, mit Sicherheit auf den richtigen Pfad führen. Minimale Abweichungen im URL-Namen wie Blizzardo, Batttle.net oder wow-germany.com sind hierbei herauszufiltern. Bei fragwürdigen Links solltet Ihr *VOR* dem Anklicken durch das Halten des Mauszeigers über den Link überprüfen, wohin dieser Euch eigentlich führt.

Wenn Ihr feststellen wollt, auf welche Firma eine URL registriert ist, bietet z. B. http://whois.domaintools.com/ Euch die Möglichkeit dazu. Gebt in dieser Suchmaschiene die fragwürdige URL ein und in wenigen Sekunden erhaltet Ihr Informationen darüber, wem die Seite gehört. Bei Blizzard würde dies so aussehen:



> Registrant:
> Blizzard Entertainment
> PO BOX 18979
> irvine, California 92623
> ...



*[anchor=2.1.3]2.1.3* Whisper von falschen GameMastern im Spiel

Im Spiel von GameMastern angesprochen zu werden ist recht normal. Sie bieten euch Live-Support per Chat, verschicken aber auch situationsabhängig Briefe an Eure betroffenen Charaktere. Allerdings könnt Ihr auch in diesem Fall einem Betrüger auf den Leim gehen, weswegen folgende Stichpunkte zu beachten sind:

*1.* Gespräche mit GMs beginnen in einem zusätzlichen Chat-Fenster, welches vom Spieler geöffnet werden muss. Solltet Ihr in Euren bestehenden Chatlogs angeschrieben werden, handelt es sich wahrscheinlich um einen Fälscher.
*
2.* GameMaster haben neben Ihren Namen ein blaues Blizzard-Logo stehen. 

*3.* GameMaster können mit der "/wer"-Funktion nicht zurückverfolgt werden.

*4.* Kein GameMaster würde Euch in Verbindung mit Geschenken, Gewinnspielen, Account-Problemen oder ähnlichem darum bitten, Euch über einen Link mit Euren Account-Daten einzuloggen.


----------



## Ahramanyu (4. Mai 2010)

*[anchor=3.]3. Ich wurde bereits gehacked! Was nun?*

*[anchor=3.1.1]3.1.1* Passwort ändern
Sobald Ihr den Verdacht habt, dass eine andere Person unerlaubt euren Account verwendet, solltet Ihr versuchen das Passwort in der Account-Verwaltung zu ändern. Dies setzt natürlich voraus, dass Ihr euch noch einloggen könnt. Wurde Euer Passwort geändert, probiert über die Passwort-Wiederherstellung ( https://eu.battle.net/account/support/password-reset.html ) und Euren registrierten E-Mail-Account dies rückgängig zu machen. Es ist auserdem anzuraten, die Passwortänderung auf einem anderen PC durchzuführen.

*[anchor=3.1.2]3.1.2 *Support kontaktieren
Wenn Ihr selbst nichts mehr tun könnt, um Euren Account zu retten, müsst Ihr euch an den Support wenden. Dies geht telefonisch sowie über ein Webformular. Für das Formular benötigt Ihr:



> *-* Vor- und Nachname des WoW-Accounts
> *-* Namen des Accounts
> *-* E-Mail-Adresse, auf welcher der Account registriert ist
> *-* Geheimfrage + Antwort
> *-* Eine Kopie des Personalausweises





> Das Formular findet ihr hier: https://eu.blizzard.com/support/webform.xml?locale=de_DE



Um das Formular selbst kommt Ihr auch nicht herum, wenn Ihr euch telefonisch meldet. Ihr müsst es *auf jeden Fall* ausfüllen. Die Telefonnummer sowie Öffnungszeiten für den Support findet Ihr unter http://eu.blizzard.com/support/article.xml?locale=de_DE&articleId=23211 (Technischer Support) und unter http://eu.blizzard.com/support/article.xml?locale=de_DE&articleId=28570 (Rechnungssupport)

*[anchor=3.1.3]3.1.3* Weiteren Angriffen entgegenwirken
Ein wiederhergestellter Account ist für Euch keine Garantie dafür, dass Ihr nun sicher spielen könnt! Bitte beachtet die Sicherheitstipps aus Punkt 1 und lasst sämtliche Antiviren- sowie Antispyware-Programme über euren Rechner laufen, die Ihr verwendet. Im schlimmsten Fall ist sogar ein Neuaufsetzen des PC nötig. Zusätzlich wird gebeten, die Anschaffung eines Authenticators in Erwägung zu ziehen.

Macht Euch klar, dass ein 100%iger Schutz eures Rechners niemals möglich ist. So, wie sich Sicherheitstools weiterentwickeln, so erschaffen auch Hacker täglich neue Methoden, um trickreich an Eure Daten zu kommen und damit Schäden zu verursachen. Ihr könnt Euch nur schützen, indem Ihr es diesen Hackern so schwer wie möglich macht.

*Nachwort:* Dieser Thread stammt vom 04.05.2010 und benötigt ständige Aktualisierung sowie die Kritik der Leser, um sich zu verbessern. Solltet ihr mit Eurem Account in einer Klemme stecken und durch diesen Thread keine Hilfe erhalten, oder einfach nur über das Thema diskutieren wollen, so ist dies hier gerne erlaubt. Es gilt bei der Diskussion die allgemeine Forenregelung.

Dieser Hilfs-Thread wurde mit Informationen der offiziellen Blizzardseiten sowie aus den alten Stickys ( hier und hier ) zusammengestellt. Ein Danke nochmal an Kerby499 und Ciliu.


----------



## Rethelion (4. Mai 2010)

Ich hoffe mal es ist erlaubt hier Vorschläge reinzuposten^^

Unter 1.1.2 würde ich die Links zu den Probeversionen rausnehmen, sonst installiert sich die jemand und nach 30Tagen surft er ungeschützt im Netz. Dafür könnte man die kostenlosen Versionen von Avast,AVG und Comodo reinschreiben. Zusätzliche ergänzende Programme wären Malwarebytes Antimalware Free und a squared Free. Die Überschrift "Das Virenprogramm" find ich auch irgendwie unpassend^^
Bei 1.1.3 könnte man zu Firefox die beiden Addons WOT und NoScript dazuschreiben; WOT schützt vor den meisten Phishing Seiten und NoScript vor schädlichen Browserskripten.
Außerdem könnte man noch zu 1.1.1 oder generell zu Updates den Secunia Personal Software Inspector empfehlen.

Achja einige Rechtschreibfehler hab ich gefunden: Betriebssysthem, Sofware-Firewalls, antivierensoftware, autmatische updates


----------



## Zodttd (4. Mai 2010)

Beim Blizzard Support krigt man auf Anfrage auch alle offiziellen Adressen über die Blizzard einem Mails sendet, dann kann die direkt als Kontakt hinzufügen und so die Echten von den Fakes unterscheiden.


----------



## Chillers (4. Mai 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal es ist erlaubt hier Vorschläge reinzuposten^^



Habe die Befürchtung, es findet wieder mal ein konzentrierter Hackangriff statt und das wird hier gepostet zur Info, bevor die threadwelle diesbezüglich wieder losgeht.


----------



## Ahramanyu (4. Mai 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal es ist erlaubt hier Vorschläge reinzuposten^^


Immer, gerne auch mit Links zu den dazugehörigen Quellen. Und Rechtschreibfehler sind natürlich ebenfalls auszumerzen, ebenfalls falsche Punktierung. Immer her mit der Kritik.


----------



## Rethelion (4. Mai 2010)

Antivirus-Software:

Comodo Antivirus: http://www.comodo.co...y/antivirus.php
Avast Free AV: http://www2.avast.de/
AVG Free: http://free.avg.com/de-de/startseite
Ergänzende Programme:

Malwarebytes Free: http://www.malwarebytes.org/
a-squared Free: http://www.emsisoft..../software/free/
Secunia PSI: http://secunia.com/v...nning/personal/
Comodo Firewall: http://www.comodo.co...ty/firewall.php
Comodo Internet Security(AV+FW): http://www.comodo.co...y.php?entryURL=
Online-Scanner:

http://www.eset.com/online-scanner
http://www.kaspersky...de/virusscanner
http://www.emsisoft.de/de/software/ax/
http://www.pandasecu....com/activescan
http://www.f-secure....online-scanner/
http://www.bitdefend...nline/free.html
http://personalfirew.../avscanner.html
http://housecall.trendmicro.com/de/
*
*


----------



## Ahramanyu (4. Mai 2010)

Habe Links entsprechend angepasst und einige Vertipper beseitigt.


----------



## Jemira (4. Mai 2010)

würde auch den Microsoft Security Essential Antivirus mit in die Liste aufnehmen. Hält sich angenehm im Hintergrund, beim letzten AV Test der c´t hat er auch recht gut abgeschnitten (einizge vorraussetzung: ein legales Windows)


----------



## Tikume (4. Mai 2010)

NoScript sollte unbedingt mit rein (wie oben schon erwähnt).
Die Leute sind der irrigen Annahme dass sie sich nur auf "Bösen" Seiten Viren einfangen können. Das ist ein riesiger Irrtum.
Auch "seriöse" Seiten werden gehacked oder schalten eben Werbung die meist über 15 Ecken läuft und wo am Ende immer was mieses dabei sein kann.

Es bringt whl nichts über AntiVir zu streiten aber das Ding ist meiner Ansicht nach wirklich für die Füsse.


----------



## Ahramanyu (4. Mai 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Es bringt whl nichts über AntiVir zu streiten aber das Ding ist meiner Ansicht nach wirklich für die Füsse.


Welche kostenlosen Programme wären denn besser? Ich möchte jediglich Free-Ware vorstellen. Wer ein Produkt kaufen möchte, der muss sich selbst erkundigen.


----------



## Totebone (4. Mai 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Es bringt whl nichts über AntiVir zu streiten aber das Ding ist meiner Ansicht nach wirklich für die Füsse.



Naja benutz ich seit 5 Jahren und hab nie ein Virus etc. gehabt, obwohl ich auf dubiosen Seiten bin und viel Quatsch runterlade, AntiVir hat mich auch immer rechtzeitig gewarnt bei sowas


----------



## EisblockError (4. Mai 2010)

Haha, manchmal sind die Kiddos es auch schuld wenn sie sich von Youtube meine Stealer downloaden.


Denke mir "Die wollen Cheaten? Haben die Pech gehabt!"

PS: Nein, ich Spreade natürlich nicht mit meinen Main Accounts und auch nicht von zuhause aber es kommt trozdem ab und an ein WoW oder Steam Account rein wenn sich ein Kind einen "Hack" downloaded.

PS Nein, das war kein Script Paket sondern mit einem Kumpel selbst gecoded^^


----------



## Rethelion (4. Mai 2010)

Totebone schrieb:


> Naja benutz ich seit 5 Jahren und hab nie ein Virus etc. gehabt, obwohl ich auf dubiosen Seiten bin und viel Quatsch runterlade, AntiVir hat mich auch immer rechtzeitig gewarnt bei sowas



Es gibt auch Leute die komplett ohne Antivirus keine Viren bekommen; und andere die mit teurer Bezahlsoftware einen komplett verseuchten Rechner haben. 
Bei Antivir ist meiner Meinung nach der Nachteil, dass es keinen HTTP- und Mail-Scanner hat; genauso fehlt eine Proaktive Komponente. Da stellt Comodo mit Defense+(in FW und IS enthalten) das Non-Plus-Ultra dar. Avast hat auch einen Verhaltensschutz, jedoch weiss ich nicht wie dieser arbeitet.
Erkennungsraten sind bei allen 3 sehr gut, wobei man das heutzutage von jedem AV erwarten sollte.

Mein Sicherheitspaket(wenns kostenlos sein soll) würde so aussehen:
Avast + ComdoFirewall(Defense+) oder Threatfire + Firefox(NoScript,WOT,Adblock) + periodische Scans mit A² u. MBAM

Achja weils mir gerade eingefallen ist; Threatfire könnte man auch in die Liste nehmen. Ist kostenlos und bietet einen ergänzenden Proaktiven Schutz.


----------



## Tikume (5. Mai 2010)

Totebone schrieb:


> Naja benutz ich seit 5 Jahren und hab nie ein Virus etc. gehabt, obwohl ich auf dubiosen Seiten bin und viel Quatsch runterlade, AntiVir hat mich auch immer rechtzeitig gewarnt bei sowas


Ich kenn auch Leute die keinen Virenscanner haben und auch sagen sie hätten keine Viren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur wenn ich halt sehe dass AntiVir nicht anschlägt, die Seite abder definitiv Schadcode enthält dann zähle ich 1 und 1 zusammen.


----------



## EisblockError (5. Mai 2010)

Daher Kinder: Habt Acht was ihr auf Youtube downloadet!!


----------



## kmykz (5. Mai 2010)

Hi,

bin bei curse.com etwas skeptisch, ob man da wirklich bedenkenlos eine Empfehlung schreiben kann.
Es gibt auf der Seite definitiv Keylogger&co. die sich in der Flashwerbung verstecken. Außerdem gab es 
in der Vergangenheit auch Fälle, bei denen schadhafte Programme durch den curse-updater mitgekommen sind.


----------



## Ahramanyu (5. Mai 2010)

kmykz schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bin bei curse.com etwas skeptisch, ob man da wirklich bedenkenlos eine Empfehlung schreiben kann.


Deswegen ja auch der Hinweis, dass wir keine Garantie übernehmen. JEDE Webseite stellt ein Risiko dar, welches man nur reduzieren kann, nicht aber ausmerzen.



EisblockError schrieb:


> Haha, manchmal sind die Kiddos es auch schuld wenn sie sich von Youtube meine Stealer downloaden.


Ich weiß nicht, ob ich damit in diesem Forum rumprahlen würde.


----------



## copap (5. Mai 2010)

Gegen unerwünschte Flashwerbung hilft immer Adblock.


----------



## kmykz (5. Mai 2010)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Deswegen ja auch der Hinweis, dass wir keine Garantie übernehmen. JEDE Webseite stellt ein Risiko dar, welches man nur reduzieren kann, nicht aber ausmerzen.



Sicher ist der Hinweis angebracht, jedoch bin ich nach wie vor der Meinung, dass curse definitiv zu den risikoreichen Websites gehört.
Bin selber kein DAU, aber seit dem ich selbst durch curse einen Keylogger bekommen habe besuche ich diese Seite nicht mehr und versuche
meine Addons auf vertrauenswürdigeren Seiten wie wowace oder buffed zu bekommen.


----------



## Sinlow (5. Mai 2010)

Was mich wundert ist das buffed.de nicht als sichere seite für addon downloads aufgeführt ist.


----------



## Ahramanyu (5. Mai 2010)

Doch, ist es:


> *1.2.3* Addons und Patches
> Wem das Standard-Interface zu langweilig wird oder der Download des WoW-Patches zu lange dauert, der sucht oftmals im Web nach alternativen Downloadmöglichkeiten. Doch nicht jeder Download, der etwas ungefährliches verspricht, hält dies auch. Neben buffed.de gibt es hier noch einige Verlinkungen, die euch (zu diesem Zeitpunkt) auf sichere Seiten führen:



Ich wollte es nur nicht extra aufführen, da wir uns ja auf dieser Seite bereits befinden. Aber gut, um die Verwirrung zu verringern, werde ich es editieren.


----------



## Sinlow (5. Mai 2010)

ops stimmt, hab ich überlesen, aber ich finds ok es in die link liste mit reinzunehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (5. Mai 2010)

Nette Zusammenstellung ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allerdings benutze ich noch *AdAware 8.2.2 free* (Anti Malware: anti-spyware + anti-rootkit)-> Echtzeitüberwachung.

Bei dem Browser Firefox würde ich noch dazu raten, ihn in einer Zeile etwas abzuändern.
Es geht um das Prefetching abschalten.
Dadurch wird er zwar etwas langsamer im Laden.
Doch tut man es nicht, weiß man nie, auf welchen Seiten er sich tummelt, er Daten vorlädt.

Weiter würde ich empfehlen, bei Programminstallationen die Option, eine zusätzliche Toolbar zu installieren, gründsätzlich zu deaktivieren.
Immer öfter werden solche Toolbars integriert und automatisch als aktiviert markiert.
Das betrifft z.B. Yahoo-Toolbar oder in letzter Zeit sogar die gefährliche Ask-Toolbar (Trojaner)

Genauso meide ich insbesondere auch die neue Suchmaschine BING, was nur ein Projekt mit Microsoft und Yahoo ist.

Es ist auch zu empfehlen, immer mal auch manuell nach Updates zu suchen.
Obwohl sich z.B. Javascript oder Adobe meistens selber updatet, passiert es hinund wieder, daß sie hinterherhinken in ihrer Aktualität.

Abundzu lass ich auch mal HiJackThis und CCleaner drüber laufen.

E-Mail Adressen speicher ich nie - Adressbuch habe ich noch nie benutzt.
Nach jeder Sitzung werden sämtliche Gebrauchspuren beseitigt

greetz


----------



## EisblockError (5. Mai 2010)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob ich damit in diesem Forum rumprahlen würde.



Wiso prahlen?

Auch wenn man schon verdammt dumm sein muss drauh reinzufallen warne ich sie doch eher.


----------



## Piposus (5. Mai 2010)

Eigentlich bräuchte es den Thread nicht, wenn die Gemeinschaft nicht total verblödet wäre. Was wäre wenn... tja.


----------



## c0bRa (5. Mai 2010)

Ich schnapp mir einfach mal nen Punkt raus und editier ihn ein bisschen...


Ahramanyu schrieb:


> *1.3 Der Authenticator*
> 
> *1.3.1* Nutzen und Funktionsweise
> Seit einiger Zeit bietet Blizzard im hauseigenen Shop ein kleines Gerät an, welches sich Authenticator nennt und mit seiner geringen Größe problemlos am Schlüsselanhänger herumtragen lässt. Die Funktionsweise ist relativ einfach: Zu euren normalen Accountdaten müsst ihr jetzt einen zufällig generierten 6-stelligen (Authenticator) bzw. 8-stelligen (Mobile Authenticator) Code eingeben, der eure Identität bestätigt. Dieser Code wird regelmäßig erneuert und kann per Knopfdruck über das Display abgerufen werden. Für viele JAVA-fähige Handys gibt es alternativ auch eine Software mit den selben Funktionen als Download. Mit dieser Methode verbessert ihr die Sicherheit für euren Account drastisch.
> ...


Evtl. könnte man den Punkt mit entfernen auch als unterpunkt 1.3.3 machen, "Was tun, wenn der Authenticator kaputt ist" oder so, außerdem sollte man durchaus auch auf die bereits vorhandenen Man-in-the-Middle Angriffe hinweisen, welche angeblich bereits Authenticator gesicherte Accounts ge"keyloggt" haben. Da ist zwar nicht der Authenticator dran schuld, aber 100% gibts eben nicht.



kmykz schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bin bei curse.com etwas skeptisch, ob man da wirklich bedenkenlos eine Empfehlung schreiben kann.
> Es gibt auf der Seite definitiv Keylogger&co. die sich in der Flashwerbung verstecken. Außerdem gab es
> in der Vergangenheit auch Fälle, bei denen schadhafte Programme durch den curse-updater mitgekommen sind.


Das hast du bei anderen Seiten auch...


----------



## EisblockError (5. Mai 2010)

c0bRa schrieb:


> Das hast du bei anderen Seiten auch...



Seh ich genauso xD


----------



## Ahramanyu (7. Mai 2010)

Thread ist nun Sticky. Danke für die Mitarbeit. Weitere Kritik ist natürlich gerne gesehen.


----------



## Finx (7. Mai 2010)

Totebone schrieb:


> Naja benutz ich seit 5 Jahren und hab nie ein Virus etc. gehabt, obwohl ich auf dubiosen Seiten bin und viel Quatsch runterlade, AntiVir hat mich auch immer rechtzeitig gewarnt bei sowas




Ich lach mich weg , nur weil antivir nix findet bedeutet es nicht das  du nix hast roflkopter. Ich hatte auch das ding drauf , gab angeblich auch keine viren oder andere sachen dann hatte ich einfach mal ein anderes programm drauf gemacht und sie da ich hatte cockies/ trojaner drauf die ganz pöse waren ^^nur weil nix böses mit deinem rechner passiert heißt es nicht das auch du was drauf hast was du nicht haben willst.


----------



## Starfros (7. Mai 2010)

solche Hilfeleistungen sind zwar schön und super gemacht.
Aber sie helfen nicht wenn ein schlaumeier meint das er sich auskenne in der sache und nicht mal nen virenscanner installiert und noch oben drauf die firewall (egal welche) abschaltet und dabei noch behauptet das er ja wisse wo er seine daten runterläd. Genau solche Leute sind selber schuld wenn es MAL bei ihnen passiert das die daten dennoch auf irgendeiner weise geklaut werden. 

Ist gleichzusetzen mit : Nach einem WC gang sich die Hände waschen, JEDER weiss es aber eine minderheit tut es. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lhux (7. Mai 2010)

Ich persönlich nutze Windows 7(64) und habe die folgenden Sicherheitstools installiert:

Avast Antivirus: Seit Jahren sehr zufrieden, nachdem Avira Antivir meist den Speicher des Systems vollgemüllt hat. Vor allem aktualisiert sich Avast ständig neu. Note 1.

Malwarebytes: Findet fast garatiert jeden Keylogger und andere Maleware auf dem PC und vernichtet sie restlos. Note 2.

Ad-Aware: Sollten unerwünschte Programme sich starten wollen oder installieren, schreit Ad-Aware. Note 2.

XP-AntiSpy: Legt nach Wünschen nervige Windows-Funktionen lahm und hindet Microsoft am spionieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Bis jetzt nie Probleme gehabt, und wenn schon, dann wurden sie innerhalb kürzester Zeit gelöst.


----------



## Starfros (7. Mai 2010)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Welche kostenlosen Programme wären denn besser? Ich möchte jediglich Free-Ware vorstellen. Wer ein Produkt kaufen möchte, der muss sich selbst erkundigen.



ZB. 

AVG Internet Security 	(Schützt auch schon bei seiten die gemeldet werden bzw vorgescannd werden, diese werden Per Info an dem user Informiert das diese seite ein risikofaktor hat.

kaspersky internet security 2010




beide haben unter anderem gut abgeschnitten beide sind auch in der Testversion gut.


----------



## Regine55 (7. Mai 2010)

Starfros schrieb:


> kaspersky internet security 2010
> 
> 
> 
> ...




es geht um KOSTENLOSE tools. Klar ist kaspersky super, aber nicht kostenlos. Die 30Tage Testversion zählt nicht.


----------



## Rethelion (7. Mai 2010)

Starfros schrieb:


> Ist gleichzusetzen mit : Nach einem WC gang sich die Hände waschen, JEDER weiss es aber eine minderheit tut es.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Man wäscht sich die Hände bevor man aufs Klo geht; das weiss doch jeder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ohne AV und FW kann man auch auskommen, solange man seine Sicherheitsregelen konsequent durchsetzt. Ich hab zwar auch diverese Programme installiert und würde ohne nicht ins Internet gehen, aber wirklich gebraucht habe ich diese Sachen bisher nicht. Die einzigen Viren die gefunden wurden habe ich bewusst heruntergeladen.


----------



## Kerby499 (8. Mai 2010)

> Blizzard kontaktiert Euch immer in der Sprache, mit der Ihr Euch registriert habt



Zum wievieltem Male ..... NEIN ......NEIN...und nochmals NEIN !!!!!!!!

Ich kann nur bestätigen, dass Blizzard sehr wohl einen Account der:


EU - Server
Deutsch als Sprache
Deutsches WoW-Paket
beinhaltet in *englisch* anschreibt. z.B. beim Passwortzurücksetzten oder der Online-Erweiterung eines Accounts.
Da habe ich immer Emails in englisch bekommen...

Ich kann somit überhaupt nicht verstehen, dass das als grundlegendes Kriterium genommen wird


----------



## Ahramanyu (8. Mai 2010)

Fixed.


----------



## Tiffel (8. Mai 2010)

In anbetracht der Bedeutung des Wortes Hacker, wie es wirklich gemeint ist, wäre es sinnvoll, dieses in diesem Thread durch Cracker zu ersetzen. Alternativ auch einfach rausstreichen, denn mehr oder weniger keiner der komprimotierten Accounts wird durch Cracking (von mir aus auch Hacking), sondern durch Scam, Keylogger oder einfach nur Dummheit der User gewonnen.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hacker
Der erste Absatz reicht völlig aus, um zu verstehen, worauf ich hinaus will.


edit: typo


----------



## Bodog (8. Mai 2010)

Guten Morgen,

Ich habe seid folgendes Problem:
Gestern um etwa 13 Uhr versuchte ich mir das erste mal einzuloggen, klappte nicht (Blieb nach Daten-Eingabe stecken).
Nicht einmal 5 Minuten später bekam ich von Blizzard eine Mail auf der Stand: "Ihr Account wurde aufgrund von Spamming 3 Stunden gesperrt"
Ich wundere mich nur, ich selber habe nicht gespielt.
Erster Gedanke, erster Treffer, ich wurde gehackt!
Nachher habe ich es dann auf einmal geschafft mich wieder einzuloggen und ein Ticket geschrieben -> Gegenstände sind alle wieder da.
Allerdings konnte ich mich seit dem Ticket nicht mehr einloggen.

Ich befürchtige das ich mir einen bösen Trojaner/Keylogger eingefangen habe, der meine Daten ständig kontrolliert bzw. meinen Zugriff auf den Account sperrt.
Nun die Frage, wie bekomme ich den diesen weg? Habe schon 5 mal jegliche Spyware, Viren-Scanner etc. drüber laufen lassen, ohne Erfolg.
Hilft vielleicht nur das Aufsetzen was?

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, bin schon langsam am verzweifeln.

Mfg Bodog


EDIT: Was ich vergessen habe, ich besitze den Authenticator!


----------



## scoti (8. Mai 2010)

Ist es nicht so das man nach einem gemeldeten Hack von Blizz temporär "gesperrt" wird? 
Eigentlich müßtest Du darüber eine mail erhalten haben, schau doch mal in Dein eMail Postfach (auch Spam Ordner).


----------



## lavora123 (8. Mai 2010)

seit seid *hust*


----------



## FallenAngel88 (8. Mai 2010)

lavora123 schrieb:


> seit seid *hust*



sehr hilfreicher beitrag....

@TE: hast du auch dein passwort geändert ? und leg dir vielleicht ne neue email an und verschieb den bnet acc darauf.


----------



## Rethelion (8. Mai 2010)

Mit welchen Programmen hast du deinen PC gescannt? 
Und hast das Passwort von einem anderen PC aus geändert wenn du dir schon nicht sicher bist dass dein PC sauber ist?

Btw. wäre das alles in diesem Thread besser aufgehoben: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/153178-hacker-keylogger-phishing/


----------



## Bodog (8. Mai 2010)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> @TE: hast du auch dein passwort geändert ? und leg dir vielleicht ne neue email an und verschieb den bnet acc darauf.



Passwort habe ich natürlich geändert, allerdings die E-Mail noch nicht.


----------



## Elnor (8. Mai 2010)

Blizz bannt da automatisch, PW ändern wird wohl net helfen wenn gehackt wurdest. Virenscanner, Spyware und und und durchlaufen lassen.


----------



## Steel (8. Mai 2010)

ich hab genau das gleiche passwort und e-mail geändert, heute morgen hat blizz meinen acc temporär gesperrt... 
in einer mail schreiben sie ich soll nach rootkits ausschau halten und sie bieten mir diverse anti-viren programme an...
 aber ich hab schon 3 anti viren programme drüber laufen lassen und der findet nichts, hat irgendwer eine lösung??


----------



## Bodog (8. Mai 2010)

Ja, stimmt, mich wunderts nur.
Anscheinend scannen die wirklich meine Authenticator Codes, wenn ich versuche mich einzuloggen.


----------



## Rethelion (8. Mai 2010)

Probiers mal mit Malwarebytes Antimalware und einigen der Onlinescans hier: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/153178-hacker-keylogger-phishing/page__view__findpost__p__2584877

Alternativ kannst du auch ein Hijackthis-Logfile posten.


----------



## Grushdak (8. Mai 2010)

Hol Dir mal das Programm "HiJackThis"
Starte es dann mit der Opition "Do a system scan and save a logfile"
Nun gehst Du auf die Online-Auswertungs- Seite und lässt Deinen gespeicherten logfile mal auswerten.

*Hier* geht es zur Online-Auswertung

Rechts oben kannst Du HiJackThis downloaden.

Wenn er was Fragwürdiges, gar Schädliches gefunden hat,
mach einfach nochmal einen Scan und markieren die Schädlinge und klicke dann auf "Fix checked".


----------



## Gerti (8. Mai 2010)

Logg dich mal auf einem anderen PC ein.
Und da dann am besten alles ändern, also PW etc.


----------



## nizor (8. Mai 2010)

bnet ist sowieso voll verseucht.
sobald man dort seine mail ändert bekommt man jeden tag 5 phishing mails auf seine alte mail.


----------



## Zwirbel (8. Mai 2010)

Bodog schrieb:


> Nicht einmal 5 Minuten später bekam ich von Blizzard eine Mail auf der Stand: "Ihr Account wurde aufgrund von Spamming 3 Stunden *gespeert*"



spitz oder stumpf ?


----------



## Zodttd (8. Mai 2010)

Du brauchst garnichts zu ändern, denn wenn man gehackt wird, wird der Account gebannt bis der Besitzer (du) alle möglichen Daten zu dem Account sendet.
Falls du den Classic CD-Key nicht hast oder deine Frage oder Antwort nichtmehr weisst solltest du schonmal deinen Ausweis einscannen.
Und falls du noch keine Mail bekommen hast deswegen solltest du mal bei Blizzard anrufen.


----------



## Bodog (8. Mai 2010)

Zodttd schrieb:


> Du brauchst garnichts zu ändern, denn wenn man gehackt wird, wird der Account gebannt bis der Besitzer (du) alle möglichen Daten zu dem Account sendet.
> Falls du den Classic CD-Key nicht hast oder deine Frage oder Antwort nichtmehr weisst solltest du schonmal deinen Ausweis einscannen.
> Und falls du noch keine Mail bekommen hast deswegen solltest du mal bei Blizzard anrufen.



Wie gesagt, ich habe mich dazwischen einmal einloggen können, danach war Schluss.


----------



## WR^Velvet (8. Mai 2010)

Jepp, wenn du wirklich nen Rootkit oder ähnliches hast bringt es wenig dein PW/Email und co auf deinem rechner zu ändern.
Hat etwa den effekt als wenns deinen Pin der EC Karte am Automaten laut aufsagst beim eintippen.
Vielleicht hast auch keinen Trojaner oder ähnliches sonden nur nen schlecht abgesichertes Wlan.
Im Zweifelsfall solltest du dein sy<stem neu installieren. Und so hart es ist auch alle anderen Platten formatieren, nicht nur die wo windoof drauf ist.
Macht wenig sinn nen System neu zu installieren wenn der Auslöser auf ner anderen partition/Platte nur darauf wartet erneut zuzuschlagen.
Wenn dein System wirklich mit so nem fiesen Schädling kontaminiert ist bringt es auch wenig nachträglich virenscanner zu installieren.
Diese werden in der Regel vom Schädling gleich wirkungslos gemacht oder die installation einfach blokiert.

Wie schon mehrere geschrieben haben, deine Logindaten von einem sauberen rechner aus ändern und bei dir alles platt machen.
Nach dem neuaufsetzen des System auc gleich Virenscanner und komplett scannen bevor du ans netz gehst.
Gibt durchaus Speicherresistente Viren die selbst nach gründlichem Formatieren im Speicher vorhanden sind und das system dann gleich wieder infizieren.
Helfen tut da nur nach dem Formatieren erst mal Rechner aus und Kaffee trinken.


----------



## Loises (8. Mai 2010)

Jo moin,

wow acc wurde diese woche nun zum zweiten mal gehackt... Montag hatte ich innerhalb von ner halben std komplettes Gear + Gold und sonstige dinge wieder.
heut morgen dann kam das hammer erlebniss: ich will mich einloggen, doch aufeinmal fragt er mich nach dem Authentifications schlüssel.. war total verwirrt weil ich den Authentificator nicht besitze.
schau mir meine chars im Amory an alle Nackt ... joa will mein pw zurücksetzen logg mich ins mail programm ein und was ist ... nichts ist :O Mail account dito gehackt ^^
nachdem ich montag gehackt wurde bin ich allen anweisungen von Blizzard zur sicherheit gefolgt .. hat das ein oder andere gefunden und auch gelöscht ..

nun heißt es erstmal warten bis was zum webformular kommt und auf mein ticket bezüglich meines emails account..


habt ihr noch irgendwelche tipps für mich bezüglich anti spyware usw. sonstige hacker versuche ?!
kann vorab schonmal sagen das ich folgende programme nutze und regelmäßig laufen lasse:
Ad-Aware, Antivir, ZoneAlarm, GMER (komische empfehlung von blizzard) windoof defender läuft auch durch, updates werden sofort gemacht und cookies + ähnliches täglich gelöscht.


liebe grüße
paddy


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Mai 2010)

Ist das das gratis Antivira Antivir? Wenn ya runter damit und Kaspersky drauf!
Sonst kann ich dir nicht weiter helfen, du schützt ya deinen Pc schon fast wie eine Festung. Hast vllt. irgendwelche unseriösen Seiten besucht? Oder auf Wow e-mails geantwortet? Oder in einer E-mail link angeklickt?


----------



## Rethelion (8. Mai 2010)

Das heisst, du hast nach dich nach deinem ersten Hack wieder ganz normal auf deinem Rechner angemeldet ohne sicherzustellern das er sauber ist?

Probier mal die Onlinescans und Malwarebytes aus diesem Post: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/153178-hacker-keylogger-phishing/page__view__findpost__p__2584877
Ein Hijackthis-Log wäre auch nicht schlecht: http://www.hijackthis.de/de


----------



## Loises (8. Mai 2010)

alles klar werd ich mal machen ...

nee die wow phisingmails landen bei mir direkt im spam und dann werden gelöscht .. und ansonsten auf irgendwelchen seiten war ich auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nee nee, habe nach dem ersten hack allmöglichen programme laufen lassen und komplett sauber gemacht
hijack this schon laufen lassen ... ist auch alles iO gewesen




habe eben support service von blizzard dran .. account ist wieder da neue email plapla nun bin ich nur mal gespannt wie es mit meinem Email Login läuft


----------



## Mindadar (8. Mai 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ist das das gratis Antivira Antivir? Wenn ya runter damit und Kaspersky drauf!
> Sonst kann ich dir nicht weiter helfen, du schützt ya deinen Pc schon fast wie eine Festung. Hast vllt. irgendwelche unseriösen Seiten besucht? Oder auf Wow e-mails geantwortet? Oder in einer E-mail link angeklickt?



moin du ^^
Jaaaa ich wurd auch insgesammt jetzt schon 2 mal gehackt aber naja danach nie wieder probleme gehabt ^^


----------



## Eden Aurorae (8. Mai 2010)

Ruf lieber bei Blizzard an, geht scheller. 
Und Blizz gibt in seinen Anweisungen Empfehlungen zu Spywareprogrammen, wenn du also nach dem Scann keine Spyware auf deinen PC findest, kannst du davon ausgehen das das eine ,,Man in the middle" (oder so ähnlich) Aktion war... da hilft glaube auch die beste Spyware wenig.


----------



## ThoWeib (8. Mai 2010)

1.) Den Rechner platt machen und neu installieren. Dabei darauf achten, das zumindest die Systemplatte wirklich komplett nierder gemacht wird. Ein "Drüberinstallieren" ist Zeitverschwendung.

2.) Alle Daten, die du nicht in den digitalen Orkus bläst, sind verdächtig, d.h.: solange nach dem Setup kein aktueller Virenscanner installiert wurde, darf nichts, aber auch gar nichts angefasst werden, was noch auf dem Rechner ist. Nicht mal zum "eben schnell kucken". Wenn das bedeutet, dass du bestimmte Paßwörter nicht parat hast, ist das doof, aber nicht zu ändern.

3.) FireFox mit NoScript und AdBlock, oder Chrome mit den entsprechenden Addons. Unter keinen Umständen den IE in einer anderen Version als 8 benutzen, und auch nur dann, wenn andere Browser beim besten Willen kein Ergebnis liefern. Und wenn's mit aller Gewalt der IE sein muß: es gibt keinen Grund, warum irgendeine Seite ohne Erläuterung irgendwelche Addons installieren wollen müsste.

4.) Sämtliche Paßwörter für EMail etc. MÜSSEN im Anschluß geändert werden. Ohne Ausnahme. Aber wirklich erst, wenn du einen nachweislich sauberen Rechner hast, was z.Z. bei dir definitiv nicht der Fall ist.

5.) Sofern du (wovon ich persönlich mittlerweile abrate) XP benutzt: niemals als Administrator arbeiten, wenn's nicht zwingend notwendig ist. Am besten dann mit einem separaten Account, der ausschließlich für Verwaltungskram benutzt wird, aber nie für's Spiele oder Surfen. Bei Vista oder besser Windows 7 die UAC auf den oberen Anschlag ziehen (die "Ich nerv bei jedem Rotz"-Variante), das schützt nicht komplett, aber gibt einem eine letzte Chance, den Untergang zu verhindern. Und, nein, bei normaler Arbeit mit dem Rechner stört die UAC nicht.

6.) In Zukunft eine gesunde Paranoia zulegen: alles, was zu gut klingt, um wahr zu sein, IST zu gut, um wahr zu sein. Immer.


----------



## Silitria (8. Mai 2010)

Moin! Und ich dachte ich wäre der einzige der das Problem mit dem Authentification Key...Wurde gestern morgen gehackt! 3 Acc`s auf einem Battlenet Acc...BLizz angerufen Hijack file hingeschickt und was kam raus...
....Keylogger und Trojaner drauf! Kaspersky drauf Viren gefunden und beseitigt....jetzt muss ich bis morgen warten, denn um 20 Uhr wird mein ACC wieder freigeschaltet...das war die Lösung für meinen Lappie.


Bei meinem PC habe ich direkt alles wieder auf Werkszustand gesetzt...Windows 7 machts möglich....Naja gear und alles wurde schon alles an meine Chars geschickt^^


Jetzt werde ich mir i-wie den Authentificator kaufen und dann naja hoffe ich, dass ich net wieder gehackt werde!


----------



## deluc (8. Mai 2010)

Wie wärs einfach mit nem Authenticator besorgen?..


----------



## Hexfrosch (8. Mai 2010)

Ich hatte selbes Problem bin mehrmals gehackt worden hab jedesmal EQ + Gildenbank erstattet bekommen und hatte irgendwann die Faxen dicke.Ic hab mir den Authenticator fürs Handy runtergeladen und seitdem hab ich gottseidank Ruhe. Kostet auch nicht die Welt und funktioniert mit so ziemlich allen Handys. Und ist meiner Meinung nach auch schneller und billiger als die Gerätevariante.


----------



## HostileRecords (8. Mai 2010)

Wurde auch 2x gehackt, 2x die selbe keylogger datei. 
Das war noch als ich XP aufm Rechner hatte, seit Win7 keine probleme mehr gehabt.
Ich war weder auf komischen Seiten noch hab ich irgendwelche Emails gelesen...
Aber die Chinafarmer wissen das sie mit dieser Methode heutzutage mehr Geld machen als mit dem Goldverkauf spam, daher geben die sich mit dem Hacken sicher auch mühe.
Allerdings denke ich der Auth wäre die beste methode um sich zu schützen.


----------



## likoria (8. Mai 2010)

Benutzt du ein Add-On das man installieren muss? verschieden Uis zB? wenn nicht dann warne ich dich lade nie ein Add-on runter das installiert werden muss verbergen sich oft keylogger etc drin und da man ja als admin bestätigen muss bleiben die oft für die antivirenprogramme versteckt lösch mal deine add-ons  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 WoW Curse war auch mal Virengefährdet benutzt du dies? oder hast eine ältere version drauf die neue müsste sicher sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg likoria


----------



## Chelrid (8. Mai 2010)

der Auth ist auch nicht zu 100% sicher (wurde ja schon gehackt, Berichte dazu gab es ja).... Ich kenn jemanden, der einen Auth hatte, und innerhalb einer woche 2x gehackt und danach wurde auch noch sein bruder gehackt, weil er sich mit dessen account eingeloggt hat um in der gilde bescheid zusagen. er musste den auth hinterher sogar richtig zerstören, also mit hammer usw, und bilder davon zu blizz schicken und hat dann einen neuen bekommen.

war alles kurz bevor rauskam das nen mit auth geschützen acc gehackt wurde....

also Brain 2.0 installieren, Auth besorgen, Wenn Blizz Mails kommen genau gucken wo die Links hingehen und ne gute antiviren/firewall software. dann passt das.


----------



## mookuh (9. Mai 2010)

ich weiß nicht obs schon erwähnt wurde, aber bei virustotal.com kann man auch einzelne Dateien hochladen. Wenn man einen Verdacht hat wo sich ein Virus, Keylogger, etc befindet einfach mal hochladen und auswerten lassen^^


----------



## ODezu (9. Mai 2010)

Zitat

Buffed.de übernimmt keine Garantie für die tatsächliche Sicherheit der Programme. Der Benutzer ist für das, was er auf seinem Computer installiert selbst verantwortlich.


äh warum empfehlt ihr dann solche programme?

das ist wie ein schlechter vertreter an der tür.

hier ich gebe ihnen etwas aber was es kann schafft oder macht, dafür übernehme ich keine verantwortung.

echt schlecht bufffed.....


----------



## Ahramanyu (10. Mai 2010)

Der Grund ist recht einfach: Der Thread stammt von *mir* als Privatperson. Buffed *kann* keine Garantie dafür geben, da *ich* sie empfehle.


----------



## Trinex (10. Mai 2010)

ODezu schrieb:


> Zitat
> 
> Buffed.de übernimmt keine Garantie für die tatsächliche Sicherheit der Programme. Der Benutzer ist für das, was er auf seinem Computer installiert selbst verantwortlich.
> 
> ...




lol, wenn du ne kaffeemaschine kaufst, die ja kaffee kocht, du aber vergisst kaffeepulver zu benutzen, motzt du dann auch den support an oder was?

solche kunden wie dich "liebe" ich.

die programme und tipps hier im thread sind sinnvoll. trotzdem kann niemand ne garantie übernehmen, nicht mal der hersteller. denn eine gigantische variable gilt es hierbei auszuschalten: den freien willen bzw die tendenziell grenzenlose unfähigkeit des users...

Szenario "oh da ist ein email anhang den ich nicht kenne... ich mach ihn mal auf... passieren kann ja nix... hab ja firewall und antivirenprogramm drauf... (wenn manch user überhaupt soweit denkt)" .klick "he warum ist mein bildschirm auf einmal schwarz..."



lg
Trinex


----------



## loWnl1337 (17. Mai 2010)

Guten Mittag ,

zunächst möchte ich die vorgeschichte erzählen , also :

Ich ging heute gegen 14:00 auf www.warcraftmovies.com ein paar Videos ankucken und fand daraufhin auch ein sehr spannendes über Flickwerksolokill
in 2h . . . wow sehr erstaunend und las die beschreiben , sah mir das video an und ging dann auf den link der Gilde.

www-impervious-guil*.com 

Sah eigentlich ganz unscheinbar aus, wie ne gilden hp hald so aussieht.

Dann sprang mein Caspersky an das in den dateien die ein Browser hald läd , Trojaner und folgendes mitgeladen hätten sollen.

Kaspersky blockte das zum Glück erfolg reich und jetz wollte ich eure meinung dazu hören.

-Wieso packt man auf eine GIldenhp Viren

-Wie man gegen sowas vorgehen könnte

-etz.

Bitte keine Flames in irgend einer art und weise oder Spam.

Dies soll ein Thread zur aufklärung werden das man sich nich nur viren über programme sondern auch über unscheinbare
seiten sie sich holen kann.

MfG Blood


----------



## Martok (19. Mai 2010)

Hallo.

ich habe einen 2. battle net account den ich eigentlich nicht mehr nutze....

allerdings bekomme ich auf diese Account-Email-Adresse: 

fast taeglich, aber min. 3-4 mal die woche und das schon seit Fast 1 monat
fishing mails von 

*"noreply@blizzar... *
*"billing@blizzar... 
**"donotreply@bliz... 

usw...


wenn ich mich in den account einloge steht da aber nichts von:
*BATTLE.NET-Account Under Review
oder
World of Warcraft Account Verification!&#8207;
usw.....

was die immer in diesen emails schreiben...


habt ihr so so probleme?


----------



## Rappi (24. Mai 2010)

Martok schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> ich habe einen 2. battle net account den ich eigentlich nicht mehr nutze....
> 
> ...



Ich bekomme von diesen Mails pro Tag um die 40-50 Stück, das ist natürlich extrem nervig. Du kannst die Mails getrost ignorieren, folge einfach *nicht *den Links, die dort angegeben werden (Phishing).
Wenn du sichergehen willst, ob mit deinem Account alles in Ordnung ist, starte ein neues Tab und wähle die Accountverwaltung über die richtige (Adresse selbst ins Fenster eintippen) Webseite an.




2. Ich hab auch eine Frage und zwar zu den Mobile Authenticator. Mein Handy ist leider in der Liste nicht aufgeführt. Ist es möglich, dass ich den Authenticator für ein ähnliches Handy verwende?


----------



## nrg (27. Mai 2010)

Gestern hatte ich meine erste mit einer Einladung zur Cataclysm Beta mit der Adresse CataclysmBeta@wow.com. Was drunter verlinkt war lass ich mal außen vor.


----------



## Tikume (27. Mai 2010)

loWnl1337 schrieb:


> -Wieso packt man auf eine GIldenhp Viren



Warum nicht? Wie man sieht scheint es ja zu funktionieren - die leute klicken drauf.
Vermutlich wurde eine Sicherheitslücke bei der PHP Software ausgenutzt und die Seite gehacked.
Wer glaubt er müsse auf "böse" Seiten gehen um sich Viren einzufangen der irrt gewaltig.


----------



## turalya (27. Mai 2010)

sagmal was kann man machen...n freund hat acc lange ned gespielt damals gabs kein battle.net und jetz isn authenticator drauf und er weiß die geheimfrage ned sicher


----------



## Neneko89 (27. Mai 2010)

turalya schrieb:


> sagmal was kann man machen...n freund hat acc lange ned gespielt damals gabs kein battle.net und jetz isn authenticator drauf und er weiß die geheimfrage ned sicher



Bei mir heute genau das selbe... Wollt eben seit mehr als nem Monat mal den Acc reaktivieren, nu isn Auth drauf... Support hat technische Probleme, kann die E Mail net schreiben weil kein Scanner für Perso udn den alten CD Key von WoW hab ich nach 3 Jahren auch nimmer... Frag mich was der Mist soll, Geheimfrage weiß ich ja -.-

Wenn man se mal brauch ham se "technische Schwierigkeiten" v_v

Naja, erstmal Passowrt geändert damit die Spacken jetz wenigstens net zocken könn *fg* :>

Tee trinken und abwarten, mehr kann man da nich machen oder? (Bis die wieder an der Leitung sind)


----------



## Adhira (27. Mai 2010)

Den Personalausweis scannen und als jpg. hinschicken - so kann er sicher beweisen das es sein eigener Account ist.


----------



## Neneko89 (27. Mai 2010)

Adhira schrieb:


> Den Personalausweis scannen und als jpg. hinschicken - so kann er sicher beweisen das es sein eigener Account ist.



Wie eben schon geschrieben. Scanner hab ich keinen >_< Bleibt ja dann nix andres als Anrufen, oder nich? :O

Edit: Achso, denke du meintest den Vorposter- Sorry >.<


----------



## Chregi (1. Juni 2010)

ich wollte fragen ob jemand weiss wie lang das etwa dauert bis son webformular bearbeitet wird... warte schon 2,5 wochen und geht immer noch nix... hab leider keinen tel-support in der schweiz :/

mfg


----------



## Jemira (1. Juni 2010)

falls noch platz für ein gutes programm ist:
http://www.neuber.com/taskmanager/deutsch/index.html
testprogramm genügt um die meisten maleware keylogger usw zu finden und zu eliminiern. hat mir schon öfter geholfen (allgemein nicht genau im zusammenhang mit wow) die schädlichen dlls zu finden und zu eliminieren. besonders im zusammenhang mit dem keylogger der im märz aufgetaucht ist (wow error 132 - caisp.dll) kann das tool sehr schnell gewißtheit bringen.
und wer sich gut auskennt dem lege ich die seite http://technet.microsoft.com/de-de/sysinternals/default.aspx zu herzen, sind sehr gute gratistools zum analysieren des eigenen Pc's.
bei Firefox würde ich noch das Add-On WOT empfehlen.
mfg Jemira


----------



## Zangor (1. Juni 2010)

Regine55 schrieb:


> es geht um KOSTENLOSE tools. Klar ist kaspersky super, aber nicht kostenlos. Die 30Tage Testversion zählt nicht.



Kaspersky ist des öfteren bei ComputerBILD dabei und man kann es alle paar Monate die Lizenz updaten. Das kostet nicht die Welt. Kaspersky bringt auch noch eine virtuelle Tastatur mit, falls man wider Erwarten doch mal einen Keylogger haben sollte, wartet der bei der Passwortabfrage ewig, weil keine Tastenschläge erfolgen.


----------



## Martok (3. Juni 2010)

Rappi schrieb:


> Ich bekomme von diesen Mails pro Tag um die 40-50 Stück, das ist natürlich extrem nervig. Du kannst die Mails getrost ignorieren, folge einfach *nicht *den Links, die dort angegeben werden (Phishing).
> Wenn du sichergehen willst, ob mit deinem Account alles in Ordnung ist, starte ein neues Tab und wähle die Accountverwaltung über die richtige (Adresse selbst ins Fenster eintippen) Webseite an.
> 
> 
> ...



hallo.


hui 40 so blöde emails am tach is aber extrem.
danke für die tips.

evtl. sollte ich die email adresse umstellen.

gruss


----------



## Milissa (3. Juni 2010)

Nun mal so zu den *2.1.1* Mails von Blizzard haben vll die endungen die aufgelistet wurden aber die Fake mails bedienen sich daran mitlerweile auch wie z.b. noreply@blizzard.com usw was ich bisher schon da liegen hatte. Mitlerweile bekommen die auch schon 1 zu 1 Kopien von den Support layouts hin und sogar auf Deutsch ^^ Wobei man auch da sofort erkennen kann das es eine fake mail is den Blizzard fragt NIEMALS eure Daten ab den die haben eure Daten . 

Desweitere Punkte wäre die ingame betrügereien zu erwähnen zur zeit melden sich immer wieder sogenannten Blizzardadmins usw. per flüster mit verschiedene arten von angeboten an. 

1. Die geben dir eine Beta Key für Cata addon die man auf einer spez. seite freischalten muss viel spass wer sich da einlogt Acc weg.

2. Spektral Tiger Code oder andere Gratis Mounts wo man sich abermals auf eine extra seite dich einlogen darf.

3. Änderungen der AGB und Rechnungssupport das man die neuen AGB da und da anerkennen muss und siehe da wieder auf ne andere seite.

In ende alles das gleiche die verlocken oder versetzen den Spieler in Panik damit er schnell auf ne seite sich einlogt und wumms weg is eurer Acc. 

Für die die das noch immer nicht ingame unterscheiden können WENN ein Gamemaster oder sonstiger von Support euch ingame kontaktiert dann is neben sein Nickname bei flüstern eine kleine Blizz Flage alles andere an Flüstern von sogenannten Admins Gamemaster usw könnt ihr den Spamm melden knopf betätigen und fertig

Klare Regel ist und bleibt Blizzard verlangt keine Passwörter und gibt Code oder sonstiges nur per mail raus Niemals ingame und wenn laufen alle sachen über Battle.net acc system ab oder die offizelle HP von Blizz ab. 

Key sniffer sachen fängt man sich überwiegend auch nur ein wenn man seiten wie Power levling service oder Gold kauf seiten anschaut der besuch dort is schon allein gefährlich

Fazit is eure Mail adresse is sowieso nicht sicher irgend wann bekommt jeder mal ne fake mail. Ich selbst bekomm in der Woche an die dutzend Fake Mails lösch die einfach fertig aus . Wobei ich mich frage wie die an meine Mail adresse gekommen sind. hehe Denn die nutz ich nur an 2 stellen 1. WoW account und 2. hier für Buffed und die is nicht auf sichtbar geschaltet . Da fragt man sich schon wo die die mail adresse dran kommen . 

Jedenfall lasst euch nicht übers ohr hauen und habt weiterhin viel spass in WoW


----------



## Chregi (3. Juni 2010)

wollt jetzt nochmal fragen... weiss jemand wie lange das mit dem webformular in etwa dauert? in der schweiz bekommen wir keinen telefon-support und sind daher auf mail/webformular angewiesen... will eigentlich wieder mal spielen... und warte nu schon fast 3 wochen... :/

mfg


----------



## Martok (14. Juni 2010)

Milissa schrieb:


> Nun mal so zu den *2.1.1* Mails von Blizzard haben vll die endungen die aufgelistet wurden aber die Fake mails bedienen sich daran mitlerweile auch wie z.b. noreply@blizzard.com usw was ich bisher schon da liegen hatte. Mitlerweile bekommen die auch schon 1 zu 1 Kopien von den Support layouts hin und sogar auf Deutsch ^^



auf Dt. habe ich noch keine mail bekommen 
nur in mittelmässigem englisch


----------



## Ephorion (14. Juni 2010)

Hi,kann mir bitte jemand diesen Phishing Link per PN schicken?ich bräuchte diesen für eine Presentation.Thema "Hacking, Phishing, Scam, usw.Leider habe ich diese Spammail bei mir in der Inbox gelöscht, aber ich konnte mich an irgendwas mit einer EULA erinnern.Also bitte den REINEN Link per PN schicken.Würde mir sehr weiterhelfen.
Danke

€: Ich bräuchte den Link wirklich DRINGEND
wäre sehr nett, auch wenn es ein etwas komischer Gefallen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## suchtihh (14. Juni 2010)

Totebone schrieb:


> Naja benutz ich seit 5 Jahren und hab nie ein Virus etc. gehabt, obwohl ich auf dubiosen Seiten bin und viel Quatsch runterlade, AntiVir hat mich auch immer rechtzeitig gewarnt bei sowas



geht mir seit 7 jahren so nie probleme gehabt mit der free version von antivir nich gehackt worden oder ähnliches 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also klare empfehlung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asfalot (15. Juni 2010)

Unter Punkt 1.1.2 Absatz Viren finden wir folgendes:


"ihr z. B. eine "versuchte" Dateien"

denke korrekt wäre "eine "verseuchte" Datei"


Und Spitzen Arbeit muss ich sagen *Daumen hoch*


----------



## gargomir (21. Juni 2010)

Hoffe, ich bin hier richtig.... (nich das ich gleich geflamed werde...noob.....falsche forum, usw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

hab gerade ne e-mail bekommen und dachte, ich setz die mal hier rein: 

_Greetings

Blizzard billing Cataclysm will be in the near future, thanks to support for users of Blizzard, we have an event, as long 
as you have the opportunity to participate in the Cataclysm CDKEY testing, please use the following link http://www.eu-
batile.net/loginhtmlappwamreshttps3A2F2Fwww.worldofwarcraft.com2Facaccount2F.htm to obtain the user logon World of Warcraft 
Cataclysm CDKEY, we will reply to e-mail to you
==================================================================================================================
Gru?

Blizzard Abrechnung Cataclysm "wird in naher Zukunft, dank f¨¹r die Benutzer von Blizzard zu unterst¨¹tzen, haben wir ein 
Ereignis, solange Sie die Gelegenheit, an der teilzunehmen

Cataclysm CDKEY Tests, benutzen Sie bitte den folgenden Link http://www.eu-
batile.net/loginhtmlappwamreshttps3A2F2Fwww.worldofwarcraft.com2Facaccount2F.htm die Benutzeranmeldung zu erhalten

World of Warcraft Cataclysm CDKEY, werden wir die Antwort-E-Mail an Sie_ 

Ich denke, mehr muss man nicht sagen

Bleibt sauber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TeraLok (23. Juni 2010)

Top Buffed, ich bin begeistert, dieser Thread ist spitze. 

Blizzard versucht mit allen Mitteln die Spieler mehr auf die Sicherheit Ihres PC´s hinzuweisen. Viele Leute die nicht auf darauf achten, haben nicht nur ein Accounthack zur Folge sondern auch solche Dinge wie : Geklaute Kreditkartendaten, PaypalNutzung durch Hacker, Bankdaten werden öffentlich in Foren ausgestellt, und vieles mehr. Und dann beweist mal bitte, dass nicht Ihr die Kosten verursacht habt, sondern das durch die Hacker entstanden ist. Viel Spaß vor Gericht, sag ich nur

Zu den Thema Antivir, am besten noch Freeware : Dies wird bei dem Blizzard Support nicht als Viruscheck anerkannt, da dieses Programm in seltensten Fällen wirklich die User auf die neuesten Trojaner hinweist. PS: Und es sucht nicht nach Keyloggern... Dieses Programm soll zwar sehr gut sein, aber nur in Kombination mit anderen Programm und es muss richtig konfiguriert sein.

PS: kleine Anmerkung; Eine Kopie eines Personalausweises wird nicht immer für einen gehackten Account benötigt. Sollte der Blizzard Support der Meinung sein, dass dieser benötigt wird, wird euch dies sowieso mitgeteilt.
PW ändern- bringt Null, wenn sich noch schädliche Software auf dem PC befindet, da der Hacker das sowieso direkt übermittelt bekommt.

Grüße von der "Insel"


----------



## Tikume (1. Juli 2010)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Trojaner-Angriffe-fast-nur-noch-ueber-legitime-Webseiten-1031553.html


----------



## Xondor (1. Juli 2010)

Ich wurde eben nach 5 Jahren zum ersten Mal gehackt und bin etwas traurig, dass es nicht schon früher geschehen ist.

Der Hacker hat meinem vormals inaktiven Account netterweise ein Monat Spielzeit hinzugefügt, wo ich doch gerade heute nach mehreren Monaten Pause wiedermal reinschauen wollte. 12 Euro gespart!

Gut find ich auch, dass er dem Account einen Authenticator hinzugefügt hat und ich so das Pet dafür bekommen hab.

Ausrüstung hat er verkauft und Gold war weg, hab ich aber von Blizzard alles wiederbekommen. Das ganze hat 2 Stunden gedauert.

Fazit: 1 Monat gratis spielen und ein Pet dafür, dass ich mein Inventar neu ordnen muss.

Hoffentlich werd ich nächstes Monat wieder gehackt.


----------



## MacLain (3. Juli 2010)

kannst du mir den namen von dem hackker geben? das hört sich kuhl an. mein account ist auch schon ein jahr brach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (7. Juli 2010)

ich frage mich gearde, welche telefonnummer bei bann/hack anrufen? weil für Security support gibts ja eig nur das webformular


----------



## Topperharly (7. Juli 2010)

als mein account gehackt wurde, erinnere ich mich hab ich dort angerufen http://www.wow-europe.com/de/support/accountbilling.html 
dort hab ich nachgefragt, wie es aussieht (ob mein fax ankam etc.) sind seeeeeeeeeehr nett gewesen. man kann über blizz sagen was man will, aber soweit meine erfahrung is der suport 1A.


----------



## c0bRa (12. Juli 2010)

Hio...

Nachdem ich bisher auch der theorie gefolgt bin, dass deutsche Kunden eine deutsche Email bekommen, wurde ich Freitag letzte Woche, als die Beta-Keys rausgingen eines besseren belehrt... 

Da fand ich dann eine Mail im Posteingang meines Emailprogramms, was nicht als Spam gekennzeichnet wurde. Blick in den Header ergab dann, dass diese wirklich von Blizzard kam, auch die Links gingen auf die echte (US-)Seite. Nun stellt sich mir aber die Frage, wieso ich bei deutschem Wohnsitz mit deutschem Client eine englische Mail bekomm?


----------



## Newmerlin (18. Juli 2010)

c0bRa schrieb:


> Hio...
> 
> Nachdem ich bisher auch der theorie gefolgt bin, dass deutsche Kunden eine deutsche Email bekommen, wurde ich Freitag letzte Woche, als die Beta-Keys rausgingen eines besseren belehrt...
> 
> Da fand ich dann eine Mail im Posteingang meines Emailprogramms, was nicht als Spam gekennzeichnet wurde. Blick in den Header ergab dann, dass diese wirklich von Blizzard kam, auch die Links gingen auf die echte (US-)Seite. Nun stellt sich mir aber die Frage, wieso ich bei deutschem Wohnsitz mit deutschem Client eine englische Mail bekomm?




Richtig ich habe meine Mail auch nur in english bekommen.... hatte mich zu erst auch gewundert weil die einladung darmals bei Lichking Beta in 4 Sprachen gekommen ist.

Diesmal ist es wohl anderes.

MFG


----------



## Leviathan666 (21. Juli 2010)

Agnitum Outpost Firewall kann ich sehr empfehlen, sollte in den Sticky mit rein.
Was ist mit Lavasoft's AdAware und Spybot Search & Destroy sowie HiJackThis?


----------



## Eneides80 (25. Juli 2010)

Hallo, mein Account wurde gestern gehackt und ich hab alles so befolgt wie hier im Ratgeber vorgeschlagen, als einzige Reaktion von Blizzard wurde jedoch mein Account für 72 gesperrt, ist so eine Sperre normal nach einem gehackten Account?


----------



## Unkill (25. Juli 2010)

> Hallo, mein Account wurde gestern gehackt und ich hab alles so befolgt wie hier im Ratgeber vorgeschlagen, als einzige Reaktion von Blizzard wurde jedoch mein Account für 72 gesperrt, ist so eine Sperre normal nach einem gehackten Account?



Ja, eigentlich schon, damit der Hacker nichts mehr anstellen kann und du Zeit hast dein Antivirus-Programm laufen zu lassen und Passwort ändern usw.


----------



## Ellesime (25. Juli 2010)

Hast du eine Mail bekommen mit der Nachricht über einen 72h Bann/Sperrung?Wenn ja dann lies dir mal durch was da als Grund angegeben wurde.Blizzard sperrt nicht so einfach einen Account ohne Grund und vor Allem nicht ohne eine Mail an den Accountbesitzer.Im deinem Fall,wie auch in fast allen solchen Fällen von Accounthacks,steht mit Sicherheit "Störung der Serverökonomie" als Grund für die Sperrung drin.
Das ist keine Reaktion auf deine Anfragen sondern eher die Standardroutine die in solchen Fällen abläuft.Meist ist es sogar so dass der Bann(üblicherweise 72h) bereits läuft noch bevor man bemerkt dass der Acc gehackt wurde oder man sich das nächste Mal einloggt.Check mal deine Emails.Da hast wahrscheinlich auch den üblichen 3er Pack drin.Accpasswort modifiziert/geändert Accpasswort zurückgesetzt und als 3. dann den 72h Bann.
Setz dich einfach mit dem Support in Verbindung.Telefon oder Webformular und die regeln das.


----------



## Eneides80 (25. Juli 2010)

Ja genau das wurde als grund angegeben, das Formalur hab ich auch bereits ausgefüllt und abgeschickt. Dann bin ich mal gespannt ob ich meine sachen wieder zurück bekomme :-(


----------



## interloper1 (3. August 2010)

Ich wurde auch in der Nacht von Samstag auf Sonntag gehackt. Hab direkt ein ingame ticket gestellt mit der info, dass ich gehackt wurde. Innerhalb von 10 minuten habe ich mit einem GM gechattet. Der hat mir alle wichtigen Tips gegeben, was nun zu tun ist. Er meinte, er würde den Fall an einen Kollegen weitergeben, der sich dann um die Sache kümmern würde.

Innerhalb von 2 Stunden hatte ich fast alles wieder. (Auf meinen Twink fehlt noch immer das gesammte Tank set, habe ich aber gemeldet)

Jetzt benutz ich auch den Authenticator und hoffe, dass ich in die Ohnmacht nicht mehr komme.

PS: Gilt eigentlich ein Authenticator immer nur für einen Account oder kann man mit einem Authenticator auch 2 Accounts bedienen?

Danke für die Info.


----------



## SunZeD (6. August 2010)

was mich ein bisschen wundert ich bekomm immer diese fakemails auf einen email acc den ich noch nie für wow benutzt habe da frag ich mich wo haben sie die adresse her.


----------



## Kehro (10. August 2010)

Anscheind machen die wieder mal alle mobil.

Heute kam das: 





> Greetings,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Komisch ist bloß das der Acc schon seit längerer Zeit (fast ein Jahr) ruht. Den wird doch wohl nicht einfach jemand bezahlt haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lustiger wirds dann noch hier:



> Blizzard staff will verify your account information submitted in two days, please do not modify your account information during this time .



Klammersack gepudert oder was?


----------



## AerobicClub (16. August 2010)

neue masche 
habe ich gerade bekommen



> Hello, thank you for shopping at the Blizzard Store!
> 
> StarCraft II : Wings of Liberty : 6129523855006794206159153 *<-- ist nicht echt*
> 
> ...



mfg


----------



## Darkblood-666 (16. August 2010)

Piposus schrieb:


> Eigentlich bräuchte es den Thread nicht, wenn die Gemeinschaft nicht total verblödet wäre. Was wäre wenn... tja.



Schon richtig, ausserdem bräuchte man so einen Thread nicht Wenn:
.. es keine Menschen gäbe
.. es kein Internet gäbe
.. alle Menschen von Natur ehrlich und vertraunswürdig wären
.. jeder der sich für´s Spielen am PC auch für die Sicherheit seines PC´s interessieren würde
.. das Wörtchen Wenn nicht wär
.......


----------



## zkral (18. August 2010)

versuchter Accountdiebstahl mal ganz simpel:

Vergangenen Samstag kaufte ich über meinen Battle.net Account einen zweiten WOW-Classic Account für meine Partnerin. Während der Classic-Key per Lastschriftverfahren erhältlich ist, können die Keys für TBC und WOTLK nur per Onlinebanking oder Kreditkarten bezahlt werden. Weder das eine noch das andere stand mir zur Verfügung. Die Software lag schon bei mir zu hause und 30 km fahren war ich zu träge. Also kaufte ich bei einem Online-Dienst die beiden Keys. Gezahlt wurde per PayPal.

Einige Stunden später waren die Keys dann nach einer Überprüfung meiner "Echtheit" in meinen Mails. Hier die Mailfolge:



> Hallo Herr ————,
> anbei der von Ihnen bestellte KEY:
> 1x WoW EU CD Key TBC
> 1x WoW EU WOTLK
> ...



Der Key bestand in Form eines JPGS, was nicht unüblich ist. Unüblich ist allerdings, dass es ein Bild von einer Fotokopie war. Ich habe bereits bei anderen Firmen online Softwareschlüssel gekauft, so dass mir dies bereits seltsam vorkam.

Ich versuchte mit den Schlüsseln den Classic-Account zu erweitern, doch es kam immer eine Fehlermeldung. Ich wechselte den Browser, leerte den Cache, doch die Fehlermeldung blieb. Kurzerhand rief ich beim Blizzard Account Support an. Ich witterte bereits Betrugsabsichten. Nach etwas Wartezeit und einem halbstündigen Gespräch mit einem übermüdeten, aber freundlichen Supportmitarbeiter stand fest, dass der Key schon zuvor von Blizzard gesperrt war, da er mit keinem gültigen Zahlungsmittel bezahlt worden sei. Der Key könne also von mir nicht genutzt werden.

Ich setzte mich mit dem Verkäufer in Verbindung.


> Der zugesandte Key ist ungültig. Nach Blizzard Auskunft wurde der Key aufgrund einer ungültigen Zahlweise gesperrt und kann von mir nicht aktiviert werden.
> 
> Ich bitte um umgehende Zusendung eines gültigen Schlüssels.



Darauf folgte:


> welcher code funktioniert nicht ? könnenn Sie den code buchstabieren ?



Das wunderte mich nun. Ich hatte doch von der Firma den Key in der Mail bekommen, auf die ich mit "Antwort senden" reagiert hatte. Hatten die keine Historie in ihrem Ticketsystem? Nun, ich sandte den Key.

Die Reaktion darauf bestand aus:


> ist Ihr account ist probaccount ? oder haben Sie schon ein CD key gekauft?



Ab hier wurde ich sehr vorsichtig. Diese neue Frage hätte bereits mit der vorigen Mail gestellt werden können und hatte keinerlei Bezug zu den Informationen, die zuvor abgefragt wurden. Es ging also gar nicht darum, den Key zu kennen, und mit Sicherheit war die Frage nach meinem Account nur ein Antesten, ob ich bereit war, accountbezogene Informationen rauszurücken. Natürlich war der Hinweis auf einen Probeaccount logisch nachvollziehbar, aber eben nicht im Bezug zu den vorher abgefragen Informationen.
Ich antwortete vorsichtig:


> Ich habe einen bestehenden und funktionierenden vollen Classic-Account.



Darauf folgte:


> versuchen Sie bitte den code mit anderen browsers, z B. IE oder firefox.



Hatte ich ja bereits vorher und ich war sicher, dass der Key nicht funktionieren konnte.



> Es erfolgten bereits mehrere Versuche auch auf anderen Browsern. Die Rückfrage beim Accountsupport von Blizzard ergab, dass der Key nicht gültig ist.



Es folgte:


> bitte schicken Sie uns einen Screenshot von der Fehlermeldung zu, welche Sie bei der Eingabe erhalten haben.



Ich sandte einen Screenshot, bei dem ich allerdings die Ränder so abgeschnitten hatte, dass keinerlei Accountbezogenen Daten darauf zu lesen waren.



> Anbei der Screenshot. Wie ich ihnen bereits mitteilte liegt der Fehler nachweislich nicht an mir, sondern daran, dass der Key von Blizzard nicht akzeptiert wird.



Und dann, völlig dreist und unverschämt:



> _*koennen Sie uns Ihre accountdaten geben? dann können wir TBC auf Ihren account addieren.*_



Darauf hin war für mich eindeutig bewiesen, dass seitens der Firma keinerlei Interesse bestand, den Vertrag einzuhalten. In einer letzten Mail trat ich heute morgen vom Vertrag zurück, informierte PayPal und wies meine Bank an, die Zahlung zu sperren. Im weiteren Schritt erhält Blizzard sämtliche Unterlagen zu dem Vorgang zur Kenntnis, damit ich mich im Falle eines Accountdiebstahls abgesichert habe. 

Die betreffende Firma:
*** Ltd.

Die betreffende Webiste:
game-accounts.de


Zwischenzeitlich habe ich mehrere Suchläufe nach Keyloggern und ähnlicher Maleware gestartet, aber bislang glücklicherweise noch keine gefunden.

Ich habe dann doch lieber die Ladenversion gekauft.


----------



## Inuki (23. August 2010)

Hi, ich weiß es klingt doof aber ich muss da mal was fragen. Vor ein paar Tagen bekam ich die gleiche Mail wie Kehro, dachte es wär Spam und ignorierte sie, jetz kam aber folgende: 



> Greetings!
> This is an automated notification regarding the recent change(s)
> As you may or may not be aware of, this conflicts with the EULA and Terms of Agreement.
> If this proves to be true, your account can and will be disabled. It will be ongoing for further investigation by Blizzard Entertainment's employees.
> ...




Mein Account ist seid März stillgelegt und außer mir hat keiner so weit ich es weiß die Daten. Beide E-Mails landeten übrigens sofort im Spam Ordner. Was meint ihr, Fake oder Echt?

Ich frage weil ich mit Cata wieder anfangen wollte und da wär's bissl blöd wenn der Acc stillgelegt is. ^^


----------



## Mindadar (23. August 2010)

Inuki schrieb:


> Hi, ich weiß es klingt doof aber ich muss da mal was fragen. Vor ein paar Tagen bekam ich die gleiche Mail wie Kehro, dachte es wär Spam und ignorierte sie, jetz kam aber folgende:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eindeutig fake der link geht zu ner Web.de website grad getestet und diese wurde vorkurzem gesperrt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## soul6 (23. August 2010)

Am meisten gehen mir derzeit die "ingame-#@ao<hnafikaker" auf den Geist, mit dem anflüstern "your acc is...blablabla"
Melde zwar immer sofort spam aber das wird nicht wirklich was nützen !?

Sollen was anderes machen die Schei....

lg
randy


----------



## Willtaker (23. August 2010)

wenn du einfach mal mit der maus über den link gehst, dann siehst du die eigentliche adresse, auf die du gelangen würdest. und jetzt mal ehrlich: sieht diese adresse aus wie ein original?


----------



## Inuki (23. August 2010)

Vielen Dank an Mindadar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Willtaker Ich bin ne Frau, bis eben wusst ich nich das, das geht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und ehrlich gesagt frag ich lieber einmal zu viel und oute mich als dumm als in ne Falle zu tappen und dann den Schaden zu haben.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (23. August 2010)

Inuki schrieb:


> Vielen Dank an Mindadar.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ne den Schaden nehm ich dann lieber auf mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 muss den pc eh die tage neu machen....mich kotzt es nur jetzt schon an wieder die musik neu drauf zu machen......300gb musik -.-


----------



## Sephiras (23. August 2010)

Guten Tag.
Auch ich wurde Ende letzter Woche Opfer eines Hacks. Mir ist aber unbegreiflich wie das passieren konnte. Ich wollte meine emails wie üblich über Thunderbird abrufen und da kam dann die Meldung das Passwort wäre falsch. Ok, über die Webseite versucht einzuloggen, ging auch nicht. Versucht das Passwort über die Geheimfrage zu ändern war nicht möglich, da die Geheimfrage geändert wurde und nur in asiatischen Schriftzeichen dargestellt wurde. Nun ist mein email Acc futsch. Anschließend wollte ich mich in WoW einloggen und siehe da, Passwort falsch. Passwort zurück setzen ging natürlich nicht, da ich ja nicht auf meine Mails zugreifen kann. Also das Formular beim Support ausgefüllt und die Sache geschildert. Nun habe ich meinen Account wieder und alle Charaktere, Gegenstände und Gold sind wieder da. Hat auch nicht lange gedauert. Da muss ich Blizzard mal loben. Einer meiner Twinks ist Gildenmeister meiner Gilde. Im Gildenlog habe ich gesehen, das er alle Mitglieder gekickt hat und einen Lvl 1 Char invited und zum Gildenmeister befördert hat.
Soviel zu dem was mir passiert ist. Nun meine Frage:
Wie kann so etwas passieren, Wenn man:
1. ein sehr sicheres PW mit Kombinationen aus Buchstaben und Zahlen hat.
2. Sich niemals mit seinen Daten wo anders einloggt, als auf der original Blizzard Seite und auch immer nur vom eigenen Rechner, den kein anderer mit benutzt.
3. Niemals Leveling Dienste usw genutzt hat, geschweige denn auf einer solchen Seite war.
4. Passwörter nirgends gespeichert sind (Browsercache und eingegebene Daten werden automatisch beim beenden gelöscht, emails werden nicht über den Browser abgerufen sondern über Thunderbird und dort auch nicht komplett herunter geladen).
5. Man 100%ig keine Keylogger, Trojaner oder sonstiges auf dem Rechner hat (habe über Stunden mit unterschiedlichen Programmen meinen Rechner nach sowas gescannt, aber nichts gefunden).
6. Man keine Addons benutzt, die es nicht auch auf buffed gibt.

Hat vieleicht jemand eine Idee wie es zu solch einem Hack gekommen sein kann? Ich bitte um vernünftige Antworten die mir vieleicht dabei helfen das so etwas nicht wieder passieren kann.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (23. August 2010)

Sephiras, schädliche Software KANN es auf allen webseiten geben die in irgend einer Art und weise Flash darstellen bzw. Werbebanner einblenden. Da kann die Webseite selbst noch so seriös sein. Das ist dann einfach pech.

Ich geh ja mittlerweile davon aus, dass sich keylogger selbstständig wieder deinstallieren bevor sie entdeckt bzw. entschlüsselt werden und als Update in dein Security-Programm installiert weden. Soll heißen was der Scanner nicht kennt das frisst er nicht, und wenn ers kennen lernt isses schon wieder weg. Gibt viele die "gehackt" werden und keines der von dir genannten Dinge getan haben, dann ihren PC scannen und der ist dann sauber. Die meißten schieben es dann aber auf eine Sicherheitslücke beim Spielbetreiber.

Das ist aber nur meine Theorie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ansonsten wars halt einfach pech. Kauf dir nen Authenticator 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondenkynd (23. August 2010)

Erst mal super Idee und super Arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jedoch würde ich kostenpflichtige Virenscanner den kostenfreien vorziehen, da Sie im Test immer besser abscheiden und alle Schutzfunktionen in einem bieten, wie z.B.: Norton Internetsecurity 2010 oder Norton 360 (Testsieger).


----------



## Shadria (23. August 2010)

Mondenkynd schrieb:


> ....wie z.B.: Norton Internetsecurity 2010 oder Norton 360 (Testsieger).



....frag mal beim CCC nach was die von Norton halten.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da gibt es so einen lustigen Film bei youtube vom CCC wie sie sich bei einem PC "reinhacken" bei dem Norton installiert ist. Die haben sich gefreut wie Schneekönige über Norton, weil Norton ihnen alles erleichterte...

Man muss auch evtl. berücksichtigen warum manche Securityprogramme "Testsieger" werden bzw. wieviel Werbung die Hersteller bei den "Testern" schalten... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ..ein Schelm der Böses denkt...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chillers (24. August 2010)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> *Vorwort:* "Kompromittierte Accounts" werden sie von Blizzard genannt. Darunter versteht man Accounts, zu denen mehr Personen als nur der Besitzer Zugriff haben. Allerdings ist dieses "Account-Sharing" nur in den seltensten Fällen von den Spielern so gewollt. Um sich vor solchen Angriffen auf eure privaten Daten zu schützen, gilt es einige Punkte zu beachten. Dieser Thread soll Euch als eine Auflistung dieser Punkte dienen und helfen, um Ernstfall schnell zu reagieren.
> 
> *1. Wie halte ich meinen Account sicher?*
> 
> ...


----------



## Sephiras (24. August 2010)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> Sephiras, schädliche Software KANN es auf allen webseiten geben die in irgend einer Art und weise Flash darstellen bzw. Werbebanner einblenden. Da kann die Webseite selbst noch so seriös sein. Das ist dann einfach pech.
> 
> Ich geh ja mittlerweile davon aus, dass sich keylogger selbstständig wieder deinstallieren bevor sie entdeckt bzw. entschlüsselt werden und als Update in dein Security-Programm installiert weden. Soll heißen was der Scanner nicht kennt das frisst er nicht, und wenn ers kennen lernt isses schon wieder weg. Gibt viele die "gehackt" werden und keines der von dir genannten Dinge getan haben, dann ihren PC scannen und der ist dann sauber. Die meißten schieben es dann aber auf eine Sicherheitslücke beim Spielbetreiber.
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank für die Infos. Hatte mich noch nicht weiter mit solchen Hackprogrammen beschäftigt. Allerdings habe ich eine Live Überwachung gegen Spyware, wie ein Antiviren Programm. Bringt wohl anscheinend nicht wirklich was. Ich werde mir daher demnächst den Authenticator zulegen.


----------



## Rethelion (24. August 2010)

Shadria schrieb:


> ....frag mal beim CCC nach was die von Norton halten....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nur sollte man beachten das keine Privat-PCs gehackt werden; wenn man einen Trojaner auf dem PC hat wurde man nicht gehackt, sondern der PC einfach nur infiziert, also etwas komplett anderes. Und vor Viren und Trojanern(selbst unbekannten) schützt Norton recht gut.
Vor Hackern schützt eine Firewall und die sind in fast allen Gesamtpaketen eher von schlechter Qualität, aber trotzdem würde mich interessieren wie sie sich da "reingehackt" haben.
Verlink doch mal das Video als Beweis.


----------



## Shadria (25. August 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Vor Hackern schützt eine Firewall und die sind in fast allen Gesamtpaketen eher von schlechter Qualität, aber trotzdem würde mich interessieren wie sie sich da "reingehackt" haben.
> Verlink doch mal das Video als Beweis.



...bitteschön: http://ftp.ccc.de/regional/ulm/chaosseminar/200412-pfw/cs-200412-pfw_video.mp4


----------



## Zorhark (28. August 2010)

Hallo liebe gemeinde,

leider habe ich nicht soviel zeit um nach gleichen themen zu suchen.

deshalb die frage --> wenn mein account gehackt wurde, hat der hacker dann auch einsicht in meine kontodaten?? hatte zum zeitpunktes des hacks keinen authenticator. mittlerweile schon. wird nach einem hack und anschließendem passwort reset auch die zahlungsmethode geändert? weil ich musste wieder eine neue primäre zahlungsmethode eingeben und kann jetzt unter bearbeiten meine eigenen kontodaten einsehen....das heißt ja im umkehrschluss, dass jeder der meinen account hackt, auch die daten ansehen kann oder???? botte helft mir.

MFG 
Zorhark


----------



## Zorhark (29. August 2010)

kann mir denn keiner helfen????


----------



## Teiby (30. August 2010)

> *1.* *Woher kommt die E-Mail?* Damit ist nicht der Absender gemeint, sondern die Adresse, auf welche Ihr die die Mail zurückverfolgen könnt. Über den erweiterten Nachrichtenkopf, den die meisten Mail-Anbieter einsehbar machen, könnt Ihr über den *Return-Path* feststellen, woher die Nachricht ursprünglich kommt. Sollte es sich bei der Adresse um eine andere als *@blizzard.com* handeln, dürft Ihr die Mail getrost ignorieren. Der Return-Path und die "From"-Adresse müssen immer die gleiche Adresse sein. Bei dem Unterpunkt "Received: from" hat immer *worldofwarcraft.com*, *wow-europe.com* oder *blizzard.com* zu stehen.



Haha. Schaut mal was ich hab und welcher Absender da drinsteht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Den Link zum anklicken wie der steht: *edit by Ahra*
Ist natürlich ne Fake Adresse, aber der Absender der Email ist doch mal was besonderes.


----------



## tigerhasi (30. August 2010)

Blizzard Entertainment <noreply@battle.net> also ist diese hier auch nen Fake, oder wie soll ich das verstehen?


----------



## Shitting_Bull (30. August 2010)

Einfach mal "Vielen Dank"
Auch der Umgang ist doch um einiges angenehmer als in anderen Threads.
Habe einige nützliche Tipps für meinen Pc mitnehmen können.

Gruss
de Bull


----------



## Rethelion (30. August 2010)

Genau das Zitat lesen; es geht um den ReturnPath im Header der Email:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Teiby: Nimm den Link aus deiner Antwort raus.


----------



## Teiby (7. September 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Genau das Zitat lesen; es geht um den ReturnPath im Header der Email:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gibts bei Web.de nicht :<

Edit: Gefunden :>
*erweiterter Header* klicken


----------



## JustMy2Cents (17. September 2010)

Wenn man beim Login-Screen des Spiel in der Grafikoption bei Auflösung einfach mal einen Hacken auf Fenstermodus setzt, kann man darüber hinaus die in Windows standardmäßig enthaltene Bildschirmtastatur aktivieren und benutzen; über der man dann auch User-/Passwort eingeben kann.

Korrigiert mich, wenn ich da falsch liege, aber damit wird zumindest Keyloggern doch jeglicher Wind aus den Segeln genommen, oder?
Es werden so ja schließlich keine Tasten betätigt, sondern nur Klicks ausgeführt.


----------



## Tikume (17. September 2010)

Das bezweifle ich. Rauszubekommen ob die Bildschirmtastatur gestartet wurde ist schonmal kein Problem.
UNd dementsprechend kann man dann auch drauf reagieren. Screenshot machen, Mausklicks protokollieren und schon hättest Du auch das.


----------



## ZAM (17. September 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Das bezweifle ich. Rauszubekommen ob die Bildschirmtastatur gestartet wurde ist schonmal kein Problem.
> UNd dementsprechend kann man dann auch drauf reagieren. Screenshot machen, Mausklicks protokollieren und schon hättest Du auch das.



Vielleicht sogar einfacher. Die Tools simulieren ja Keypress-Events.


----------



## Sidious75 (17. September 2010)

Also ich surfe nur mit Firefox, nicht mit Internet Explorer und hab da NoScript sowie Flashblock drinne.

No Script find ihr sehr nützlich, da es skripte auf einer website blockt, mann kann die tann teilweise temporär erlauben oder ganz zulassen, je nachdem, wie Vertrauenswürdig die Seite ist.


----------



## Rethelion (18. September 2010)

JustMy2Cents schrieb:


> Korrigiert mich, wenn ich da falsch liege, aber damit wird zumindest Keyloggern doch jeglicher Wind aus den Segeln genommen, oder?




Zumindest die Windows eigene Bildschirmtastatur lässt sich ohne Probleme mitloggen.
Was ich aber nicht geschafft habe, war die virtuelle Tastatur von Kaspersky mitzuschneiden; jedenfalls hats bei mir nicht geklappt, ka ob es eine Software gibt die auch deren Tastatur-Anschläge mitschneidet.


----------



## Ohrensammler (23. September 2010)

Hier mal der Link auf den aktuellen Buffed News Artikel zu dem Thema.

Neus Web Formular


----------



## iShock (5. Oktober 2010)

Hätte mal ne Frage.

Bei mir kam vor ca. 15 min beim Einloggen eine Viruswarnung...

Versucht die Datei über Avast zu löschen... gab dann irgendeine fehlermeldung das er die Virus datei nicht bearbeiten kann. Scan angeworfen

Hab dann sofort über meinen anderen Pc Passwort geändert und in der Gilde bescheid gegeben, dass falls ich mit meinen Chars demnächst online komme, gehackt wurde...


laut gilde bin ich nicht on gekommen. Ok denk ich mir probierst du es nochmal (Scan ist mittlerweile auch durchgelaufen, nix gefunden oO). Netzwerkverbindung wieder ran...

Nochmal probiert einzuloggen mit neuem pw...

wieder virus warnung... wieder über laptop geändert das pw. diesmal konnte Avast die Datei löschen...

So Versuch Nummer 3. Es kommt keine Viruswarnung aber die Fehlermeldung das die Verbindung nicht hergestellt werden konnte.


Jetzt meine eigentliche Frage muss ich mir immer noch Sorgen machen ? :I

PS: Hab nen Authenticator

PPS: In die Accountverwaltung komme ich immer noch ohne probleme rein :I


----------



## Rethelion (5. Oktober 2010)

Bei welcher Datei hat Avast denn gemeckert? Kann mir nämlich gut vorstellen, dass es sich um einen Fehlalarm in Verbindung mit WoW handelt.

http://forum.avast.com/index.php?topic=64759.0


----------



## iShock (5. Oktober 2010)

jup das wars wahrscheinlich.

hat sich erledigt , thx


----------



## Pusillin (6. Oktober 2010)

Regine55 schrieb:


> es geht um KOSTENLOSE tools. Klar ist kaspersky super, aber nicht kostenlos. Die 30Tage Testversion zählt nicht.



Gab es nicht in eine Computer Bild (Gold) ausgabe vor kurzem eine ein Jahres Version?
bin aber nicht sicher.


----------



## Felix^^ (6. Oktober 2010)

macht euch einfach eine neue email adresse mit der ihr NUR euren battlenet account benutzt - nichts anderes! Auf dieser email adresse werdet ihr keine phishing mails mehr bekommen.


----------



## Gabberchen (25. Oktober 2010)

Guten morgen,
möchte jetzt nicht nen extra thema öffnen.. 
hab jetzt schon 2 emails bekommen und frage mich ob die echt sind oder nicht. beide sind von noreply@blizzard.com
in beiden wird ja gesagt das mein acc gebannt wird.. und noch kann ich mich auf meinen acc einloggen.
 in der ersten steht: 
Greetings!

When we carry out a routine check when the account, we have evidence to show that your account has been involved in the disputed transactions.
So we have to inform you visit our website


fill out some information to facilitate our investigation.

If you can not tie in with our soon we will have to temporarily lock your account.

Sincerely,
Blizzard, Inc.
Copyright 2004-2010 Blizzard, Inc. All rights reserved.




 und in der zweiten:
Dear customer,We are very sorry to inform you that your account occurred in the number of illegal transactions in a very long period of time. We have not received any complaints about your transactions. But if other players send complaints about your account to us, we will permanently ban your account.

So we have to inform you visit website fill out some information to facilitate our investigation.


Sincerely,
The Battle.net Account Team


----------



## MasterCrain (25. Oktober 2010)

Blizzard wird dir nur auf Deutsch schreiben. Und selbst wenn es nicht so wäre, solang dein acc nicht gespert ist ignorieren. 

Im übrigen^^


*Diese Website wurde als unsichere Website gemeldet.*
us.battle.net-login-en-xml.com


*Es wird empfohlen, dass Sie nicht zu dieser Website wechseln.



Nimm bitte die Links raus, sonst geht da noch einer drauf *


----------



## Gabberchen (25. Oktober 2010)

Kerby499 schrieb:


> Zum wievieltem Male ..... NEIN ......NEIN...und nochmals NEIN !!!!!!!!
> 
> Ich kann nur bestätigen, dass Blizzard sehr wohl einen Account der:
> 
> ...



steht nen paar seiten weiter vorne.. aber hab schneesturm mal angerufen und nachgefragt.. die wissen von nix das se mir mails geschrieben ham.. frage is nun halt nur.. wie kann ich mir bei thunderbird den erweiterten header anzeigen lassen?


----------



## Shadria (25. Oktober 2010)

@ Gabberchen: ist jetzt nicht böse gemeint, aber wenn du eh schon im Sticky-Thread antwortest.... warum liest du ihn dann nicht?



Ahramanyu schrieb:


> *2. Wie erkenne ich gefälschte E-Mails / Webseiten / GameMaster-Nachrichten?*
> 
> *2.1.1* Fragwürdige E-Mails
> Wenn Blizzard Euch kontaktieren will, habt Ihr im Normalfall eine E-Mail in eurem Postfach. Dieses Wissen machen sich viele Betrüger zu Nutzen, um Spielern mit gefälschten Nachrichten Ihre Daten zu entlocken. Wenn Ihr so eine E-Mail erhaltet, gilt es für Euch folgende Stichpunkte zu beachten:
> ...



...alleine schon am Return-Path hättest du feststellen können, woher die Email kommt. Obendrein wenn du guckst, wohin die Links führen hätte dir was auffallen müssen.

Trotzdem finde ich es besser einfach hier nochmal nachzufragen, als auf so einen Mist reinzufallen.

@MasterCrain: du bittest Gabberchen den Link rauszunehmen.... postest ihn aber selber nochmal.... muss ich jetzt nicht verstehen, oder? 

EDIT:


Gabberchen schrieb:


> .. frage is nun halt nur.. wie kann ich mir bei thunderbird den erweiterten header anzeigen lassen?



Gabberchen, den erweiterten Header bei Thunderbird anzeigen geht so: oben bei "Ansicht" im Dropdownmenü einfach bei "Kopfzeilen" dann "alle" auswählen.


----------



## Gabberchen (25. Oktober 2010)

wenn ich ja wüsste wie ich mir den return path anschauen kann.. und im absender stand noreply@blizzard.com
nutze modzilla thunderbirs als emailprogramm


----------



## Shadria (25. Oktober 2010)

Gabberchen schrieb:


> wenn ich ja wüsste wie ich mir den return path anschauen kann.. und im absender stand noreply@blizzard.com
> nutze modzilla thunderbirs als emailprogramm





Shadria schrieb:


> Gabberchen, den erweiterten Header bei Thunderbird anzeigen geht so: oben bei "Ansicht" im Dropdownmenü einfach bei "Kopfzeilen" dann "alle" auswählen.



....im erweiterten Header siehst du dann den Return-Path.


----------



## Gabberchen (25. Oktober 2010)

achso. sorry. hab ich wohl im wahn überlesen ^^


----------



## wildrazor09 (25. Oktober 2010)

Hey ich wurde heute gehackt, hab aber mein pw und so alles wiederbeschafft, also alles im grünen bereich wieder, aber ich frage mich schon wirklich seit einiger zeit etwas. Mein Account war übers Wochenende nicht bezahlt und gehackt wurde ich ungefähr gestern Abend. Ein Rl Kumpel meinte auch heute in der Schule das mein Dk um 3:00 Nacht am farmen war. Da hab ich mich erstmal gefraeut das die dummen chinesen mein Account für mich bezahlt haben  Doch als ich wieder einlogge und Zahlungsüberblick gucke ist nix, also nicht abbomiert und auch angeblich nie was bezahlt. Wie konnte der chinafarmer dann zocken ? oder haben die chinesen schnell gemerkt das ich den account wieder habe und haben das abbo gekündigt? also da steht bei mir acc status eingefroren - davor stand da nemlich noch inaktiv einfach


----------



## Dr.unken (28. Oktober 2010)

Zangor schrieb:


> Kaspersky ist des öfteren bei ComputerBILD dabei und man kann es alle paar Monate die Lizenz updaten. Das kostet nicht die Welt. Kaspersky bringt auch noch eine virtuelle Tastatur mit, falls man wider Erwarten doch mal einen Keylogger haben sollte, wartet der bei der Passwortabfrage ewig, weil keine Tastenschläge erfolgen.



Es gibt Keylogger die auch die Eingabe der virtuellen Tastatur mitloggen.


----------



## René93 (28. Oktober 2010)

Hey leute.... Mein Problem ist das folgende...
Ich wurde gehackt, und mein Problem ist einfach der Hack geht nicht runter, Ich habe den Support angerufen die haben den Acc schon gesperrt, dann hab ich alles gescannt mit diversen Scannern wie Avira, McAfee, auch mit dem von Blizzard vorgeschlagenen MalwareBytes doch nichts funktioniert in sofern dass er was findet! Mein Account wurde heute wieder mit neuem PW etc. freigegeben doch innerhalb der ersten halben Stunde war er wieder weg. Der Schwerpunkt ist einfach das nur das PW geändert wird und nichts anderes...
Kann mir wer helfen?
ICH WÄRE SOOOO DANKBAR!!!!!


----------



## Shadria (28. Oktober 2010)

@Rene93: 

1. Blizzard Support - Account Sicherheitsmaßnahmen - Scanen, bereinigen und System updaten
2. falls du selber eher ein "Gelegenheitsuser" am PC bist, evtl. Freund/Bekannten bitten dir dabei zu helfen
3. als letzte (und wirklich allerletzte) Möglichkeit würde ich eine Neuinstallation des Betriebssystems in Betracht ziehen

Edit: hast du auch schon "Sophos Anti Rootkit" laufen lassen?


----------



## wullewu (9. November 2010)

hiho,ich wurde gestern auch gehackt,musste auf einmal nen authenticator-code eingeben, obwohl ich sowas garnicht habe.
hab dann gleich das accountwiederherstellungs-formular ausgefüllt, passwörter usw. geändert. jetzt komm ich zumindest bei battlenet wieder rein, aber bei wow steht da unter lizenz noch gesperrt.
muss ich jetzt nochmal irgendwas machen,oder ist mein account in der bearbeitung?

nebenher wollte man meinen facebook-account auch hacken,da stand,das jemand aus südkorea sich einloggen wollte.


----------



## qqqqq942 (9. November 2010)

Als Virenschutz find ich Kaspersky am besten - Vorsicht nur für erfahrene Benutzer.

Die echten Bliz-E-Mail-Adressen bekommt ihr auch auf ner Blizseite *rauskram*

Bliz Support 

Die E-Mail-Adressen sind folgende(die seite wo die einzeln aufgelistet werden hab ich nicht gefunden(is wohl schon off)

noreplyeu@blizzard.com techeu@blizzard.com WoWaccountreviewEU@blizzard.com WoWbillingsupportEU@blizzard.com wowgmeu@blizzard.com wowpaymentsupporteu@blizzard.com wowtecheu@blizzard.com

halt alles was auf "@blizzard.com" endet(lt. Blizzard)

Ich hab sie mir in der Gruppe WoW gleich als Kontakte hinzugefügt(googlemail) - so kommen die echten durch und alle anderen landen zuverlässig im Spamordner


----------



## qqqqq942 (9. November 2010)

Dr.unken schrieb:


> Es gibt Keylogger die auch die Eingabe der virtuellen Tastatur mitloggen.



... genau das verhindert die Virtuelle Tastatur von Kaspersky... steht auch in dem Beitrag, den du zitiert hast...


----------



## Shadria (9. November 2010)

qqqqq942 schrieb:


> ...
> halt alles was auf "@blizzard.com" endet(lt. Blizzard)
> ...



....und alles was auf @battle.net endet.

Man beachte: nur im erweiterten Email-Header sieht man den "wirklichen" Absender.


----------



## qqqqq942 (9. November 2010)

Shadria schrieb:


> ....und alles was auf @battle.net endet.
> 
> Man beachte: nur im erweiterten Email-Header sieht man den "wirklichen" Absender.



ja klar das ist doch selbstverständlich...


----------



## Landerson (9. November 2010)

Da mich immer wieder Kunden anrufen die Virus Probleme haben gehe ich meistens folgendermassen vor:

Bei Verdacht Computer sofort ausschalten, wenn es hart auf hart kommt An/Aus Knopf benutzen.

Mit F8 den computer im Abgesicherten Modus mit Netzwerkunterstuetzung hochfahren

Das Program CCleaner raeumt den Computer und sogar die Registry auf. (Loescht temp files - in diesen Ordnern sind meisten die Problemfaelle)

Dann entweder Anti Virus Programme auf den neusten Stand bringen oder ein neues runterladen. Ich empfehle hier VirIT eXplorer Lite 6.7.44 oder AvG und Antimalwarebytes. Sind alle kostenfrei.

Ausserdem wuerde ich in MSConfig reinschauen ob irgendwelche komischen Programme mit Windows starten oder im Hintergrund laufen. Im Zweifelsfall den Programnamen in Google eingeben.
MSConfig erreicht man indem man "msconfig" in Start\Run eintippt.

Desweiteren gibt es System Ordner unter c:\Windows\system und \system32 die Moeglichkeit weitere Stoerenfried zu finden. Einfach unter Ansicht Details anzeigen lassen und dann nach Datum sotieren. Haltet Ausschau nach .exe oder .bat Dateien mit komischen Namen oder mit dem Erstellungsdatum am Tag an dem der Computer angefangen hat sich komisch zu verhalten. Genauso wie bei der Registry ist aber vorsichtig geboten. Hier kann man viel kapput machen.

Wenn alles nichts hilft wuerde ich das System zu einem Tag vor den Ereignissen zuruecksetzen.​


----------



## wullewu (9. November 2010)

kann mir bitte noch jemand zu meinem oben genannten problem tips geben? grne auch per pn


----------



## Gnorfal (16. November 2010)

Achtung! Neue offiziell aussehende E-Mail mit Phishing Versuch!



> Hello,
> 
> Blizzard Entertainment recently received a request to change the e-mail address used to log in to the Battle.net account with the username xxxxxx. The e-mail address xxx@hotmail.com has been specified as the new username for this Battle.net account. An email has been sent to this new address containing a verification link to complete the change.
> 
> ...




Absender: noreply@blizzard.com 
Der entfernte Link verweist auf eine Phishing Seite.
MessageID cwcjmnvryvicfrsz96vib8kc
Nicht drauf antworten und nicht auf den Link klicken.


----------



## Mondenkynd (16. November 2010)

Ich vermisse als Antivir - AVG Free -> http://free.avg.com/de-de/startseite oder kostenpflichtige Produkte die leider immer noch mehr Schutz bieten als die meisten kostenfreien.

Finde ich persönlich auch besser als die oben genannten. 

P.S.: Ein Hinweis das geknackte Systeme (gerade Betriebssystem) und Programme Sicherheitslücken sind fehlt leider auch


----------



## Dabow (16. November 2010)

Toller Topic, gefällt mir. Da hat sich jmd. wirklich Zeit genommen und Mühe gegeben!

*Thump-up*


----------



## Ahramanyu (17. November 2010)

Mondenkynd schrieb:


> Ich vermisse als Antivir - AVG Free -> http://free.avg.com/de-de/startseite oder kostenpflichtige Produkte die leider immer noch mehr Schutz bieten als die meisten kostenfreien.
> 
> Finde ich persönlich auch besser als die oben genannten.
> 
> P.S.: Ein Hinweis das geknackte Systeme (gerade Betriebssystem) und Programme Sicherheitslücken sind fehlt leider auch


AVG werde ich gerne hinzufügen. Danke für den Hinweis.

Und naja, was geknackte Systeme angeht... ich hatte bereits schon mal irgendwo in diesem Thread geschrieben, dass diese Dinge dem Benutzer selbst überlassen sind. Dieses Thema beschäftigt sich alleinig mit der Sicherheit von Spiele-Accounts.


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (22. November 2010)

An welche E-mail muss man die Infos schicken wenn sein Account gestohlen wurde und nix mehr geht?


----------



## Orang Utan Klaus (22. November 2010)

ich habe zusätzlich zu AVG noch Spybot Search and Destroy installiert, bringt das was oder ist das nur unnützer balast?


----------



## madmurdock (22. November 2010)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> *3.1.1* Passwort ändern
> Sobald Ihr den Verdacht habt, dass eine andere Person unerlaubt euren Account verwendet, solltet Ihr versuchen das Passwort in der Account-Verwaltung zu ändern. Dies setzt natürlich voraus, dass Ihr euch noch einloggen könnt. Wurde Euer Passwort geändert, probiert über die Passwort-Wiederherstellung ( https://www.wow-euro.../login-support/ ) und Euren registrierten E-Mail-Account dies rückgängig zu machen.



Schreib am besten dabei, dass man dies von einem anderen Rechner aus macht. Wenn das neue Passwort direkt erneut durch den Keylogger abgefangen wird, bringt ja auch das nichts.


----------



## Dropz (22. November 2010)

dankö :]


----------



## Tschinkn (22. November 2010)

kmykz schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bin bei curse.com etwas skeptisch, ob man da wirklich bedenkenlos eine Empfehlung schreiben kann.
> Es gibt auf der Seite definitiv Keylogger&co. die sich in der Flashwerbung verstecken. Außerdem gab es
> in der Vergangenheit auch Fälle, bei denen schadhafte Programme durch den curse-updater mitgekommen sind.




Mich würde hierzu ein konkretes Beispiel interessieren.Wie, wo und wann wurde ein Keylogger in Flashwerbung untergebracht?
Ich halte das für ein Gerücht und bezweifle die technische Machbarkeit mittels Flash Eingaben in WoW abzugreifen.


----------



## Shaila (6. Dezember 2010)

Ist das erste Mal das ich sowas frage, also bitte nicht hauen, ich bekomme nur regelmäßig Fakemails und bei der hier bin ich mir unsicher:

Okay hat sich erledigt.


----------



## MayoAmok (8. Dezember 2010)

Ein sehr interessanter und lesenswerter Thread. 

Super Arbeit. 

Ich hab aber ein ganz klein wenig zu meckern. 

Hinter all den Empfehlungen für Antivirenprogramme steht "Antivir".
Das stimmt zwar, wenn man das als Abkürzung sieht. Leider ist Antivir aber auch der Name eines Freeware-Virenprogramms. 
Da sehe ich Potential für Verwirrung. 
Ausserdem tut man vielleicht den Entwicklern Unrecht, wenn man ihrem Programm den Namen eines Konkurrenzproduktes gibt.


----------



## Thoor (12. Dezember 2010)

Guten Tag

Ich hätte da mal eine kurze Frage. Und zwar wurde mein Account während er inaktiv war komplett gehackt, sprich das Battle. Net Passwort geändert, die Adresse etc. Ich habe Blizzard nun schon mehrere Mails geschrieben mit CD-Keys etc. Aber da kommt irgendwie nichts zurück.... :s was kann man da tun? (:


----------



## Ahramanyu (16. Dezember 2010)

Hiho Thoor,

Frage vorne weg: Ist denn inzwischen eine Antwort angekommen? Bzw. Was für eine Auskunft gibt dir denn die Telefonhotline?


----------



## aynheroold (16. Dezember 2010)

Hallo alle,

mein Account ist gehackt und anschließend von Blizzard geschlossen worden. 

Formular abgesendet, die melden sich nicht. Es wird behauptet, ich hätte

Goldhandel betrieben. Ich werde am Montag dazu einen offenen Brief

an Blizzard schreiben und ins Web stellen. Dazu screenshots von

Chars und Namen von Gilden, wo ich mal gespielt habe.




Frage an Buffed, habt ihr Interesse an diesem Brief?




Gruß


----------



## Firun (16. Dezember 2010)

aynheroold schrieb:


> Formular abgesendet, die melden sich nicht.




Von welchem Zeitraum dürfen wir hier denn ausgehen ?


----------



## aynheroold (16. Dezember 2010)

Seit Montag, da kam die bestätigung, daß das Webformular angekommen ist. 

Und entgegen allen Behauptungen scheint es bei geschlossenen Accounts 

keine Telefonnummer zu geben. Sonst wüßte ich sie gerne. Danke.


----------



## aynheroold (16. Dezember 2010)

Wenn sich von buffed jemand ernsthaft dafür interessiert, ich hab die Mails hochgestellt,

die belegen, daß da jemand an meinem Account zu schaffen war. Aber bitte nur per PN. Danke


----------



## aynheroold (17. Dezember 2010)

Okay.

Also buffed.de interessiert sich nicht dafür. Klar, warum auch für die Spieler interessieren, die nutzen eh nur unsere Website. Sollen froh sein, daß sie sie haben. Ist doch egal, was Blizzard mit den Spielern macht. Warum sich mit Blizzard anlegen, wir sind doch die Guten.

Buffed.de hat keine Telefonnummer von Blizzard vorliegen, an die man sich wenden kann, wenn der Account gehackt wurde. (Glaub ich nicht.)

Dann mal schönen Tag noch.




Nachtrag: Das konkrete Thema hat sich eben erledigt, ich habe eine Mail mit Wiederherstellungs-Link bekommen.


Die Reaktion oder besser nicht-Reaktion von Buffed find ich unter aller Sau.


----------



## noiseatnight (18. Dezember 2010)

hm, hatte grad ne email im posteingang...was in letzter Zeit immer häufiger wird. Ich finde es nur komisch woher die, die ganzen email adressen haben.

Greetings,

We are excited to announce the World of Warcraft: Cataclysm beta opt-in is now available. 

In the beta test you will be given an opportunity to provide your feedback on the overall gameplay experience as well as 
experience new playable worgen and goblin races, new zones, professions and more. For a full list of features please follow 
this link: http://eu-bett1e.net

We will be selecting account holders of Battle.net and World of Warcraft accounts who opted-in at random to participate in 
the World of Warcraft: Cataclysm Beta Test. To opt-in for the beta test please visit the World of Warcraft: Cataclysm 
website which can be accessed here.

In order to be eligible for the World of Warcraft: Cataclysm - Beta Opt In you will need to have a valid World of Warcraft 
subscription in good standing when the beta test is scheduled to commence. Should you be selected to participate in the 
beta test you will be able to transfer your characters onto our test realm and embark on the epic journey against the 
dreaded Deathwing! 

We look forward to working with you in the World of Warcraft: Cataclsym Beta test. 

Regards,

Beta Account Support 
Blizzard Entertainment



Hello, 

This is an automated notification regarding your Battle.net account. Some or all of your contact information was recently modified through the Account Management website.

*** If you made recent account changes, please disregard this automatic notification.


*** If you did NOT make any changes to your account, we recommend you log in to Account Management review your account settings.

If you cannot sign into Account Management using the link above, or if unauthorized changes continue to happen, please contact Blizzard Billing & Account Services for further assistance.

Billing & Account Services can be reached at 1-800-59-BLIZZARD (1-800-592-5499 Mon-Fri, 8AM-8PM Pacific Time) or at billing@blizzard.com.

Account security is solely the responsibility of the accountholder. Please be advised that in the event of a compromised account, Blizzard representatives will typically lock the account. In these cases the Account Administration team will require faxed receipt of ID materials before releasing the account for play.

Regards,

The Battle.net Support Team
Blizzard Entertainment
www.blizzard.com/support
Online Privacy Policy


und das ist die letzte email



[!! SPAM] Your account is stolen, this is for you free of charge compensation ahmet_3351@hotmail.com


----------



## Norica (18. Dezember 2010)

noiseatnight schrieb:


> hm, hatte grad ne email im posteingang...was in letzter Zeit immer häufiger wird. Ich finde es nur komisch woher die, die ganzen email adressen haben.
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> ...



merke dir immer das Blizzard auf deiner gewählten sprache schreibt
dann "greetings" schreiben sie schonmal garnicht


----------



## noiseatnight (18. Dezember 2010)

das weiß ich , aber ich finde es wirklich seltsam , das die meine email adresse haben^^


----------



## Norica (18. Dezember 2010)

noiseatnight schrieb:


> das weiß ich , aber ich finde es wirklich seltsam , das die meine email adresse haben^^



<3 ja die schreiben mir auch so ein mist öfters aber zZ gottseidank nicht


----------



## DerHutmacher (19. Dezember 2010)

Heyho

Ich gehör jetzt leider zum Kreis der gehackten 
Lasse gerade Antivir durchlaufen, hab das Formular auch schon ausgefüllt.

Jetzt ist meine Frage: Was kann Blizzard machen und was werden sie warscheinlich machen?
Gibt es die Chance auf eine Backupkopie meines Chars? oder vielleicht gleich vom ganzen Account?

Gibt es was besseres als Antivir, bzw etwas besseres um speziell Keylogger auszumachen?
Hab mein PWD weder meinem "Bruder" noch meinen Freunden genannt. Es ist ein sehr ausgefallenes (gewesen..) darum kann man erraten ausschließen.
Beste mittel ist natürlich alles neu aufspielen, und die Chancen stehen nicht schlecht dass ich genau das auch machen werde.
Edit:
Bringt es was die Bildschirmtastatur zu nutzen? Für den fall dass ich mich nochmal irgendwo anmelde


----------



## Ahramanyu (19. Dezember 2010)

Hiho Hutmacher.

Was genau Blizzard tuen wird, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen. Ich war bisher noch nicht in der Verlegenheit, meiner Accountdaten bestohlen zu werden (Was wohl allerdings mehr mit Glück als mit Verstand zu tun hat).

Was ich dir an der Stelle raten würde, wäre definitiv den Rechner platt zu machen. Die Nutzung der Bildschirmtastatur bleibt dir überlassen, ich selbst verwende diese nicht.

Es würde mich an dieser Stelle interessieren, welche Sicherheitsvorkehrungen dein PC bisher hatte. Eventuell kann ich dir ein paar Tipps mit auf dem Weg geben, von Laie zu Laie. Hilfreich wäre hierbei für mich das Ergebnis aus diesem Scan-Test: http://secunia.com/vulnerability_scanning/online/?lang=de  (Freiwillige Angabe deinerseits, kein Muss).

@aynheroold
Ich habe dein Posting heute erst gelesen. Da ich aber nicht zur buffed-Redaktion gehöre, fühle ich mich einfach mal nicht angesprochen. Sollte es dennoch Diskussionbedarf zu deinem Problem geben, einfach hier posten.


----------



## DerHutmacher (20. Dezember 2010)

Klar ^^ denke da wird man nicht soviel rauslesen..scheint nicht zuende gesucht zu haben wegen einem Fehler
Einen Log o.ä. find ich leider auch nicht, aber ich kopiers einfach mal:

*Erkennungsstatistik:*
 10 Anwendungen insgesamt gefunden 5 unsichere Versionen gefunden 5 gesicherte Versionen gefunden
*Läuft seit:*
 0 Minutes, 14 Seconds
Fehler beim Scan-Vorgang:
1 gefundener Fehler -> "an error occurred while searching for missing Windows updates"


----------



## Ahramanyu (20. Dezember 2010)

Klingt schon mal ungewöhnlich. Dieses Onlinetool durchsucht in der Regel deinen PC nach inaktueller Software und fehlenden Updates. Programme, mit denen du im Internet hantierst (Browser, Flashplayer) sind durchaus ein Sicherheitsrisiko. Und das noch mehr, wenn du sie nicht aktuell hälst.

Ist dein Java aktuell? Version 6 Update 23  müsste das sein zur Zeit. Falls nicht, erneuern und nochmal scannen.


----------



## Grushdak (23. Dezember 2010)

Ich weiß nicht so recht, ob genau Folgendes hier reinpasst.
Jedoch möchte ich vor Mails warnen, die per Absendernamen fast durchgehen könnten. 
........

Da steht als Absender noreply@... (offiziell müsste es donotreply@... heißen!)

Irgenwie ging es um einen angeblich suspendierten Account und die nun zu befolgenden Schritte.
Okay, der Account klingt schon seltsam (Endung .se) und die mail ist auf englisch.

Weiter sind sind ein auffällig "falscher" Link enthalten -> bettlelocked-eu*dot*net/account/login ... -aber auch ein offizieller Link

Also immer schön Augen aufmachen und bei Unklarheiten entweder ignorieren -oder Blizzard selbst kontaktieren.

Auch Tools, wie Utrace sind sehr nützlich.
Damit lässt sich sehr gut feststellen (auf die Straße genau), wo welche e-mail abgesendet wurde.

Und alles was nicht aus/bei LA oder Versailles (Frankreich) stammt, kann/sollte gelöscht werden.

greetz


----------



## Masulki (26. Dezember 2010)

Morgen , 

also ich bekomme seit heute morgen punkt 10 Uhr jede Minute von MAILER-DAEMON@mail.gmx.net emails bezüglich angeblicher Änderungen mit dem Battle.net Account.
Man muss aber anmerken das ich über GMX keine Battle.net Account angemeldet habe ^.^ 
Was ich sagen will .. achtet mal heute auf eure Email Accounts und schaut mal ob ihr auch zugebombt werdet. 
Hier mal folgendes was in der Spam drin steht : 




Hi. This is the qmail-send program at mail.gmx.net.
I'm afraid I wasn't able to deliver your message to the following addresses.
This is a permanent error; I've given up. Sorry it didn't work out.

<s.ben73@ymail.com>:
74.6.140.64_failed_after_I_sent_the_message./Remote_host_said:_554_Message_not_allowed_-_[PH01]_Email_not_accepted_for_policy_reasons.__Please_visit_http://postmaster.yahoo.com/errors/postmaster-27.html_[120]/

--- Below this line is a copy of the message.

Return-Path: <masulki@gmx.de>
Received: (qmail invoked by alias); 26 Dec 2010 10:40:22 -0000
Received: from unknown (EHLO mrymirvpg) [67.159.20.90]
  by mail.gmx.net (mp003) with SMTP; 26 Dec 2010 11:40:22 +0100
X-Authenticated: #17995887
X-Provags-ID: V01U2FsdGVkX1/aaCcU7dDamFm9pfuRJAdQtCwPFJR8cQYaKVNB5s
    YaXAYOXVNdQP7n
Reply-To: <wowaccountadmin@blizzard.com>
Sender: masulki@gmx.de
Message-ID: <CAA8EFAEE22D8B0F7962E400F1A95750@mrymirvpg>
From: =?utf-8?B?QmxpenphcmQgRW50ZXJ0YWlubeKAi2VudA==?= <wowaccountadmin@blizzard.com>
To: <s.ben73@ymail.com>
Subject: Battle.net Account Email Verification - Action Required
Date: Sun, 26 Dec 2010 18:39:37 +0800
MIME-Version: 1.0
Content-Type: text/html;
    charset="utf-8"
Content-Transfer-Encoding: base64
X-Priority: 3
X-MSMail-Priority: Normal
X-Mailer: Microsoft Outlook Express 6.00.2900.5512
X-MimeOLE: Produced By Microsoft MimeOLE V6.00.2900.5512
X-Y-GMX-Trusted: 0
X-GMX-Antivirus: 0 (no virus found)



anzumerken ist das sich nur jede Minute folgende Email ändert : "<s.ben73@ymail.com>:" 
Das Problem ist das durch diese drecks Bomben das Email Fach schnell voll wird und ich somit keine anderen Emails empfangen kann. 

MFG Masulki


----------



## Ahramanyu (26. Dezember 2010)

Einfaches blockieren des Abesnders funktioniert nicht? Ich versuche gerade zu verstehen, warum du weiterhin zugebombt wirst.


----------



## Creedbart (8. Januar 2011)

Erstmal danke für den Thread, mein Account wurde heute morgen gehackt -.-

Kleine Ergänzung zu deinem Eröffnungspost, da ich das Formular gerade ausgefüllt habe:

*Zitat*

*- Vor- und Nachname des WoW-Accounts
- Namen des Accounts
- E-Mail-Adresse, auf welcher der Account registriert ist

- Geheimfrage + Antwort
- den Original-CD-Key
oder
- Eine Kopie des Personalausweises

*Ich hatte die Antwort auf die Geheimfrage eingegeben, war aber im ersten Moment zu faul die Schachtel ausm Schrank zu kramen und er wollte beim Abschicken dann trotz Antwort auf die Geheimfrage den Orginial-CD-Key haben, bevor er das Formular abgesendet hat.

Weiß nicht, ob du das ergänzen willst/magst, wollts nur kurz erwähnt haben 

Hoffe Blizzard meldet sich recht bald...


----------



## Evariste (17. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe heute um 05:21 folgende E-Mail bekommen:


------------------------------
Hello,

This is an automated notification regarding your Battle.net account. Some or all of your contact information was recently modified through the Account Management website.

*** If you made recent account changes, please disregard this automatic notification.



*** If you did NOT make any changes to your account, we recommend you log in to Account Management review your account settings.

If you cannot sign into Account Management using the link above, or if unauthorized changes continue to happen, please contact Blizzard Billing & Account Services for further assistance.

Billing & Account Services can be reached at 1-800-59-BLIZZARD (1-800-592-5499 Mon-Fri, 8AM-8PM Pacific Time) or at billing@blizzard.com.

Account security is solely the responsibility of the accountholder. Please be advised that in the event of a compromised account, Blizzard representatives will typically lock the account. In these cases the Account Administration team will require faxed receipt of ID materials before releasing the account for play.

Regards,

The Battle.net Support Team

Blizzard Entertainment

www.blizzard.com/support

Online Privacy Policy


------------------------------

Denkt Ihr das ist eine echte E-Mail von Blizzard?
die Absenderadresse war : noreply@blizzard.com

Die E-Mail ist in meinen SPAM-Filter gelandet aber das sagt ja wohl nichts oder?
Ich habe keine Änderungen an meinen Accountinformationen vorgenommen. 
Ich kann leider nicht nachschauen, da ich arbeiten muss und nicht vor 18 Uhr heim kommen werde....

Ich bin jetzt schon etwas nervös 

Denkt Ihr ich bin gehackt worden 

Was würde Ihr mir raten wie ich mich jetzt verhalten sollte?

Gruß

Evariste


----------



## Dabow (17. Januar 2011)

Log dich doch einfach mal in deinen Account ein ? Ob ins Spiel oder auf battle.net

Dann sieht du doch, ob noch alles passt. Wieso Gedanken um so ne dumme Mail machen?
Checken und gut ist !!!


----------



## Evariste (17. Januar 2011)

Würde ich ja gerne, aber kann ich ja nicht .. bin ja in der Arbeit.
Und da wird die battle.net Seite geblockt.


----------



## splen (17. Januar 2011)

Guten Morgen,

prinzipiell würde ich solchen Mails erstmal nicht trauen und auf keinen Fall würde ich Links in der Mail anklicken, selbst wenn ich mir sicher wäre, dass die Mail von Blizzard kommt. Auf Links klicke ich in Mails nur, wenn es sich um eine Bestätigungsmail handelt, die ich selbst angefordert habe.

Die Absender-Adresse, die dir in deinem E-Mail-Client angezeigt wird, sagt i.d.R. relativ wenig aus, da man diese Anzeige recht leicht faken kann. Interessant wird es, wenn du dir den Quelltext deiner Mail ansiehst. Bei Google-Mail heisst diese Option "Original anzeigen". In diesem Quelltext siehst du in den ersten Zeilen die ganzen Header Informationen die normalerweise den Gang der Mail aufzeigen und recht schnell ersichtlich machen, woher die Mail kommt, bzw. wohin eine Antwort von dir geschickt würde. Sollte in diesen Zeilen irgendeine Mail-Adresse auftauche, die da gar nicht hingehört (irgendwelche Hotmail-Adressen und ähnliches), dann kann ich nur sagen: Finger Weg!

Du kannst auch ohne irgendwelche Links anzuklicken deinen Battle-Net Account aufrufen und schauen, ob alles in Ordnung ist. Die meisten Mails in der Art sind normalerweise dazu gedacht, dich auf Seiten zu lotsen, auf denen du dir einen Keylogger oder sowas einfängst, damit die entsprechenden Infos gesammelt werden können, sobald du dich ins Spiel einloggst ... oder eben in deinen Account. 

Generell kann ich nur jedem raten: Investiert die 7 Euro in einen Athenticator. Mit diesem sollte es eigentlich so gut wie ausgeschlossen sein, dass sich jemand außer euch auf euren Account einloggen kann.


splen


----------



## Groton (17. Januar 2011)

Dabow schrieb:


> Log dich doch einfach mal in deinen Account ein ? Ob ins Spiel oder auf battle.net
> 
> Dann sieht du doch, ob noch alles passt. Wieso Gedanken um so ne dumme Mail machen?
> Checken und gut ist !!!



Kann mich nur anschließen. Einloggen und nachschauen. Wenn Du bei der Arbeit bist, dann musst Du halt warten bis Du wieder zu Hause bist. Wenn der Account gehackt wäre, ist er das jetzt genauso, wie heute nachmittag. Bei mir landen Dutzende dieser Mails im Spamfilter. Aber manchmal hilft auch einfach die SuFu hier im Forum, oder noch besser ein Anruf bei Blizzard (allerdings nicht über die Nummer auf der Mail ;-) ) Es gibt soviele Threads über diese Mails, einfach mal lesen, dann ist man schlauer.
Oder nachdenken: Warum sollte dir Blizzard eine Mail mit Daten aus den USA schicken, wenn Du bei Blizzard in Europa registriert bist. Diese Mails gehen massenhaft raus, sind ein Fake. Aber um Dir sicher zu sein, logge Dich zu Hause in das Battle.net ein und ändere einfach Dein Passwort ab, noch bessere Lösung wäre das Du Dir den Authenticator bestellst, oder fürs geeigente Handy runterlädst. Damit hast Du, was WoW angeht, meiner Meinung nach den höchsten Sicherheitsstandard erreicht.


----------



## Russelkurt (17. Januar 2011)

das einfachste ist, per hand auf die battle.net seite zu gehen und sich einzuloggen. wenn die mail ausschließlich auf englisch ist würd ich ihr nicht trauen, weil blizzmails bei mir entweder auf deutsch oder zweisprachig ankommen. zumindest die, die ich angefordert hab. wenn DA was faul ist, dann ist was faul im staate battle.net. wenn da alles in ordnung ist, dann war das ne fishingmail mit hackversuch.


----------



## Ahramanyu (17. Januar 2011)

Bitte den Return-Path überprüfen. Diesen findet man in den erwetierten Nachrichtenkopf bzw Quellcode er Mail.


----------



## Lucid (17. Januar 2011)

ist zu 98% fake. einfach aus dem grund, da du keine englische mail von denen bekommen wirst sondern ne deutsche. einfach mal mit der maus über den link fahren, meistens wird dann sowas wie http://www.baettle.n et oder sowas draus - sprich adressen die zwar ähnlich aussehen aber definitiv fake sind. 
das lustige ist: selbst wenn du deine email adresse änderst im richtigen battlenet, erhälst du weiterhin schöne spammails an die alte adresse von wegen dein acc würde gehackt oder du hättest gold gekauft oder ähnliches^^
ich hab sogar schonmal ne spammail bekommen mein aion acc wäre gehackt.... und das wo ich aion noch nie angefasst habe^^


----------



## Evariste (17. Januar 2011)

Um 13:09 Uhr habe ich jetzt nochmal die E-Mail bekommen.
ALso einmal um 05:21 und einmal 13:09 Uhr, wieder im SPAM-Filter gelandet.

Wie kann ich den Return-Path rausfinden? - Ich bin bei GMX.de

Wenn ich da rechte Maus anklicke und die Quelltext anzeigen lasse bekomme ich folgendes:

----------------------------------------

<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.0 Transitional//EN">
<html>
<head>
<script type="text/javascript">var PARSEBODYTOHIGHLIGHT = true; var TOSEARCH = new Array();</script><script type="text/javascript" src="/de/js/searchTokenHighlighing.js"></script>
</head>
<body style="margin:0;padding:0">
<p>Hello, </p>
<p>This is an automated notification regarding your Battle.net account. Some or 
all of your contact information was recently modified through the Account 
Management website.</p>
<p>*** If you made recent account changes, please disregard this automatic 
notification.</p>
<p><br>*** If you did NOT make any changes to your account, we recommend you log 
in to <a href="http://service.gmx.net/de/cgi/derefer?TYPE=3&amp;DEST=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.battle.net.login-Safe-wowaccountadmin.com%2Flogin%2Fen%2Flogin.asp%3Fref%3Dhttps%253A%252F%252Fus.battle.net%252Faccount%252Fmanagement%252Fbeta-profile.xml%26amp%3Bapp%3Dbam" target="_blank" target="_blank">Account 
Management</a> review your account settings.</p>

<p>If you cannot sign into Account Management using the link above, or if 
unauthorized changes continue to happen, please contact Blizzard Billing &amp; 
Account Services for further assistance.</p>
<p>Billing &amp; Account Services can be reached at 1-800-59-BLIZZARD 
(1-800-592-5499 Mon-Fri, 8AM-8PM Pacific Time) or at <a href="http://service.gmx.net/de/cgi/g.fcgi/mail/new?CUSTOMERNO=11986517&amp;t=de2104734822.1295248850.7489391f&amp;to=billing%40blizzard.com" target="_parent">billing@blizzard.com</a>.</p>
<p>Account security is solely the responsibility of the accountholder. Please be 
advised that in the event of a compromised account, Blizzard representatives 
will typically lock the account. In these cases the Account Administration team 
will require faxed receipt of ID materials before releasing the account for 
play.</p>
<p>Regards,</p>
<p>The Battle.net Support Team<br>Blizzard Entertainment<br><a href="http://service.gmx.net/de/cgi/derefer?TYPE=3&amp;DEST=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.blizzard.com%2Fsupport" target="_blank" target="_blank">www.blizzard.com/support</a><br>Online 
Privacy Policy</p>

</body>
</html>

----------------------------------------

Aber da finde ich keine Absenderdaten.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (17. Januar 2011)

im kopf über dem mail text sollte auch bei gmx ein knopf für erweiterter header sein


----------



## Manaori (17. Januar 2011)

> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]www.battle.net.login-Safe-wowaccountadmin.com


[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]





> [/font]





> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]billing@blizzard.com


[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Musste selber suchen und bin mir nicht ganz sicher.... aber das sieht doch wie eine abgeänderte, also fake blizz adresse aus [/font]


----------



## kaepteniglo (17. Januar 2011)

Das steht normalerweise im Email-Header und nicht im Body-Bereich. Aber du bist sicherlich nicht im US-Battle.net angemeldet sondern im EU-Battle.net, oder?


----------



## Evariste (17. Januar 2011)

Wenn man den Link in den Browser eingibt kommt folgendes (siehe Anhang)
Ist dann wohl ein Fake!

Was sollte ich Eurer Meinung trotzdem machen wenn ich zuhause bin?
Passwort ändern? Bringt eigentlich nichts oder?


EDIT: Ja ich bin im EU-Bereich angemeldet.


Gruß

Evarsite


----------



## splen (17. Januar 2011)

Im Normalfall sollte man solche Mails konsequent ignorieren, wenn man nicht im Account oder im Spiel selbst das Gefühl hat, dass jemand Zugriff hat/hatte. Wie gesagt, die übliche Masche ist es, dich durch die Mails, die in aller Regel im Massenversand an Gamer-spezifische Verteiler gesendet werden, auf Seiten zu locken, auf denen du dir erst die Schädlinge einfängst, durch die man sich Zugriff auf deinen Account verschaffen könnte.

Was prinzipiell nicht schlecht sein sollte, ist eine eigene E-Mail-Adresse, also kein Alias, sondern eine echte eigene Adresse, die du für deinen Battle-Net-Account verwendest. Die meisten Spam-Mails und Fishing-Versuche, die bei mir landen, sind im Normalfall an die Adressen gereichtet, mit denen ich mich in Foren usw. registriere. Wenn man sich angewöhnt, überall die gleiche Adresse, den identischen Benutzernamen und am besten noch das gleiche Passwort zu benutzen, kann man die Accountdaten eigentlich auch gleich bei Facebook ins Profil schreiben ...

Und wie gesagt ... ein Authenticator ... gibts ja auch gratis als App fürs iPhone usw, wenn man sowas zur Hand hat.

Sollte man wirklich einen konkreten Verdacht haben, dass schon auf die Accounts zugegriffen wurde, bei mir war das einmal ziemlich konkret, ist für mich der erste Schritt gewesen, den Rechner vom Router zu nehmen und sofort platt zu machen. So eine rundum Neu-Insatllation ist ohnehin immer wieder mal ganz heilsam für eine Zockerkiste


----------



## Chissmann (29. Januar 2011)

Hi 
mir ist heute was trauriges passiert und zwar wurde mein acc gehackt. hab jet passwort geändert aber meine rüssi ist weg hab gm angeschrieben mal sehen wann die antworten.


----------



## Ahramanyu (29. Januar 2011)

Der GM wird deinen Account wahrscheinlich erst mal zur Überprüfung sperren lassen. Würde mir in dieser Zeit mal den Rechner vornehmen und dir Gedanken machen, an welcher Stelle die Gauner an deine Accountdaten gekommen sind.
Auch über einen Athentifikator würde ich nachdenken, sofern du noch keinen besitzt.


----------



## Elor (15. Februar 2011)

hallo
da der thread http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/137792-haeufung-von-wow-account-hacks/ geschlossen wurde und hier her verlinkt wurde äussere ich mich zu diesem thema hier auf diesem wege. 

ich bin der meinung Blizzard gm´s hacken die accounts der spieler. meine erläuterung zu dieser these für die ich mit sicherheit hohn und spott ernten werde aber seis drum:
ihr alle habt sicher schon diese höchstaufwendigen goldwerber gesehn die mit teilweise bis zu 64 charakteren gleichzeitig schriftzüge bilden und dabei wild in der luft umherfliegen.
die frage ist wie machen die das ? ich in der meinung das sie dazu nur in der lage sind weil sie administrationsrechte besitzen und sonst niemals fähig wären solche umfangreichen befehlssätze zu realisieren - ergo GM. desweitern 64 ! charaktere gleichzeitig bewegen bedeutet enorme kapizitäten die ein kleiner hacker oder "china" - farmer mit sicherheit nicht besitzt.Dies würde unter anderem auch erklären das von den hacks auch IT - kundige mit authentikatoren und sämtlichen schnick schnack betroffen sind. das ganze läuft wie folgt ab. die typen stellen sich einfach in die hauptstädte und scannen die leute jetzt fragt nicht ob das geht jeder halbwegs strenge raidleiter hatte irgendwann einmal tools mit denen er den inhalt der taschen der raidteilnehmer kontrolliert hat. man kann in diesem spiel alles auslesen wenn mans will. und dann gehts los. kleines background programm alias keylogger und beim nächsten log in wars das. ich lasse mich gern widerlegen was das alles angeht aber bitte nur von GMs oder Hackern. der rest von euch weiss darüber mit sicherheit noch weniger als ich =)
meine sicherheitststips für den fall das ich richtig liege : 

1. Lagert euer gold ausschliesslich auf gildenlosen(!) bankchars.
2. Sprecht NIEMALS darüber wieviel gold ihr besitzt.
3. Macht keine Goldraids O.o
4. verbringt sowenig zeit wie möglich eingeloggt mit euren goldcharakteren
5. traut niemandem ingame den ihr nicht RL kennt.

MFG


----------



## Chillers (15. Februar 2011)

Elor schrieb:


> hallo
> da der thread http://forum.buffed....-account-hacks/ geschlossen wurde und hier her verlinkt wurde äussere ich mich zu diesem thema hier auf diesem wege.
> 
> 
> ...



Abgesehen von Deiner Paranoia hast Du recht. Ja, man sollte einiges oben angeführt genauso händeln.  Meine Punkte 1,2 und 5.


----------



## Shadria (15. Februar 2011)

Elor schrieb:


> ...
> ich bin der meinung Blizzard gm´s hacken die accounts der spieler. meine erläuterung zu dieser these für die ich mit sicherheit hohn und spott ernten werde aber seis drum


Richtig.... von den meisten Leuten wirst du Hohn u. Spott ernten.



Elor schrieb:


> ...
> ihr alle habt sicher schon diese höchstaufwendigen goldwerber gesehn die mit teilweise bis zu 64 charakteren gleichzeitig schriftzüge bilden und dabei wild in der luft umherfliegen.
> die frage ist wie machen die das ? ich in der meinung das sie dazu nur in der lage sind weil sie administrationsrechte besitzen und sonst niemals fähig wären solche umfangreichen befehlssätze zu realisieren - ergo GM. desweitern 64 ! charaktere gleichzeitig bewegen bedeutet enorme kapizitäten die ein kleiner hacker oder "china" - farmer mit sicherheit nicht besitzt.


Ähm... ich drücke es mal diplomatisch aus: dein Wissen bezüglich Internet / PC / Server / Programmierung etc. tendiert meiner Einschätzung nach gegen Null.



Elor schrieb:


> ...
> ich lasse mich gern widerlegen was das alles angeht aber bitte nur von GMs oder Hackern.


Ich hätte dir das nun schon gerne widerlegt bzw. erklärt, aber da ich weder ein GM noch ein "Hacker" bin, wirst du wohl meine Aussagen nicht akzeptieren.



Elor schrieb:


> ...
> der rest von euch weiss darüber mit sicherheit noch weniger als ich =)


*hust*...... noch weniger wissen....... ähm.... nein... 


Sry Elor.... aber das was du da zusammenschreibst ist einfach nur Unfug.... oder versteckt sich da etwa ein Troll? 
Für den Trollversuch gibts von mir 8/10 weil ich wirklich über den Inhalt schmunzeln musste.... *g*


----------



## Elor (15. Februar 2011)

@ shadria 

"Ähm... ich drücke es mal diplomatisch aus: dein Wissen bezüglich Internet / PC / Server / Programmierung etc. tendiert meiner Einschätzung nach gegen Null."

da stimm ich dir zu. 

"Ich hätte dir das nun schon gerne widerlegt bzw. erklärt, aber da ich weder ein GM noch ein "Hacker" bin, wirst du wohl meine Aussagen nicht akzeptieren."

du kannst mir das gern erklären aber das administrationsrechte vorhanden sein müssen um so umfangreiche änderungen oder ergänzungen am code vorzunehmen wirst auch du schlecht widerlegen können, denke ich.

mfg


----------



## nostal (15. Februar 2011)

Elor schrieb:


> @ shadria
> 
> "Ähm... ich drücke es mal diplomatisch aus: dein Wissen bezüglich Internet / PC / Server / Programmierung etc. tendiert meiner Einschätzung nach gegen Null."
> 
> ...



Charaktere ingame fliegen zu lassen ist kein Problem und erfordert auch keine Adminrechte.

Gibt genügend Progamme im Internet die das einem per Knopfdruck ermöglichen. Habs selbst schonmal mit nem TrialAcc getestet, ist wirklich kein Problem.

Nennt sich btw Hack.... *roll eyes*

Bissl vorher informieren hilft da btw ;-)


Grüße

PS: Mehrere Charaktere bewegen heißt Multiboxing, alles nichts neues.

Man kann sich mit diversen Programmen btw auch "porten" zu vorher festgelegten Koordinaten. Einmal gespeichert kann man das immer wieder tun. Sprich einmal die lustige Konstellation erstellen und schon kann man sie mit immer wieder neu erstellten TrialAccs abrufen.


----------



## Elor (15. Februar 2011)

@ nostal 
hm das ja schon interessant jetzt musst du mir nur noch erklären wie man das mit 64 chars gleichzeitig koordiniert und auf welchem "heimssystem" du das realisieren willst =)


----------



## nostal (15. Februar 2011)

Elor schrieb:


> @ nostal
> hm das ja schon interessant jetzt musst du mir nur noch erklären wie man das mit 64 chars gleichzeitig koordiniert und auf welchem "heimssystem" du das realisieren willst =)



stell die Grafik auf low, hol dir ein hexacore und fertig. Keine Ahnung was du für Vorstellungen hast was man dan rechenleistung braucht....


PS: Ach btw ein Programm um eine tastatur für mehrere Fenster gleichzeitg zu benutzen ist zB Autohotkey, nichts illegales. Musst dich nur bissl mit Script auskennen, ebenfalls kein Problem wenn man sich eine stunde damit beschäftigt hat.


----------



## Albra (15. Februar 2011)

son blödsinn es gibt genug programme aufm markt mit denen jeder xbeliebige die framerate zum rumlaggen im pvpkampf oder den berümte speedhack "testen" kann
grad die pvplagger sind wieder sehr nervig

hab auch schonmal einem währnd sowas über die schulter geschaut (is aber ne weile her und der is eh schon lange weg von wow) und nen profi war der höchstens beim amateurfußball
leider tun die leute von blizz nichts oder zumindest nichts effektives gegen sowas

lustige story elor.. aber du solltest dich vielleicht doch mal wegen deiner paranoia untersuchen lassen das nimmt besorgniserregende züge an


----------



## Elor (15. Februar 2011)

ok dann danke ich mal für die einblicke. wenn das tatsächlich so ist wie ihr sagt find ich es bedenklich das es so einfach ist. und es wirft die frage auf wie weit man das spiel noch manipulieren kann.


----------



## Shadria (15. Februar 2011)

@ Elor: 

Diese "Goldwerbung" mit den "Leichen" funktioniert ganz vereinfacht dargestellt in etwa so: der Blizzard-Spieleserver und dein PC tauschen ja Daten übers Internet aus... eigentlich logisch soweit. Bei diesem "Teleporthack" werden die Daten bevor sie an den Blizz-Server geschickt werden auf dem betreffenden Spielerechner abgefangen und die 3 Positionsvariablen werden dementsprechend geändert. Nun bekommt der Blizz-Server "falsche" Positionsdaten und stellt den Charakter an dem vom "Hacker" gewünschten Ort dar.
Die Daten werden also nicht auf dem Server geändert, sondern bereits auf dem PC der "Hacker" bzw. Goldseller.... und die von dir genannten 64 Accounts... das ist für einen Goldseller übrigens ja auch nicht wirklich ein Problem (man beachte 64 Accounts... nicht 64 PC's).

So in etwa kann man sich das stark vereinfacht nun vorstellen..... für "genaue" Erklärungen ist das Forum hier sicherlich der falsche Ort... ich möchte meinen buffed-Account noch etwas behalten...


----------



## nostal (15. Februar 2011)

Shadria schrieb:


> @ Elor:
> 
> Diese "Goldwerbung" mit den "Leichen" funktioniert ganz vereinfacht dargestellt in etwa so: der Blizzard-Spieleserver und dein PC tauschen ja Daten übers Internet aus... eigentlich logisch soweit. Bei diesem "Teleporthack" werden die Daten bevor sie an den Blizz-Server geschickt werden auf dem betreffenden Spielerechner abgefangen und die 3 Positionsvariablen werden dementsprechend geändert. Nun bekommt der Blizz-Server "falsche" Positionsdaten und stellt den Charakter an dem vom "Hacker" gewünschten Ort dar.
> Die Daten werden also nicht auf dem Server geändert, sondern bereits auf dem PC der "Hacker" bzw. Goldseller.... und die von dir genannten 64 Accounts... das ist für einen Goldseller übrigens ja auch nicht wirklich ein Problem (man beachte 64 Accounts... nicht 64 PC's).
> ...



So ist es, sprich Charakterdaten wie Attribute etc können nicht geändert werden.

Lediglich dessen Standort und seine Geschwindigkeit können meines Wissens nach manipuliert werden.


----------



## Elor (15. Februar 2011)

Shadria schrieb:


> @ Elor:
> 
> Diese "Goldwerbung" mit den "Leichen" funktioniert ganz vereinfacht dargestellt in etwa so: der Blizzard-Spieleserver und dein PC tauschen ja Daten übers Internet aus... eigentlich logisch soweit. Bei diesem "Teleporthack" werden die Daten bevor sie an den Blizz-Server geschickt werden auf dem betreffenden Spielerechner abgefangen und die 3 Positionsvariablen werden dementsprechend geändert. Nun bekommt der Blizz-Server "falsche" Positionsdaten und stellt den Charakter an dem vom "Hacker" gewünschten Ort dar.
> Die Daten werden also nicht auf dem Server geändert, sondern bereits auf dem PC der "Hacker" bzw. Goldseller.... und die von dir genannten 64 Accounts... das ist für einen Goldseller übrigens ja auch nicht wirklich ein Problem (man beachte 64 Accounts... nicht 64 PC's).
> ...


----------



## Elor (15. Februar 2011)

Danke für die Erklärung ! trotzdem denke ich das es nicht verkehrt sein kann, sein gold auszulagern nicht draüber zu sprechen usw.

mfg


----------



## Shadria (15. Februar 2011)

nostal schrieb:


> ...
> Lediglich dessen Standort und seine Geschwindigkeit können meines Wissens nach manipuliert werden.



Es können (meines Wissens, berichtigt mich wenn ich falsch liege) theoretisch alle Daten manipuliert werden, die durch "Spieleraktionen" ausgelöst werden: laufen, springen, aufmounten, fliegen, zaubern etc.... auch Blumen pflücken, Erz abbauen.... Stichwort "Bots"....


----------



## nostal (15. Februar 2011)

Shadria schrieb:


> Es können (meines Wissens, berichtigt mich wenn ich falsch liege) theoretisch alle Daten manipuliert werden, die durch "Spieleraktionen" ausgelöst werden: laufen, springen, aufmounten, fliegen, zaubern etc.... auch Blumen pflücken, Erz abbauen.... Stichwort "Bots"....



Joa man kann Interaktionen von Programmen durchführen lassen, ich meinte aber zB dass man jetzt nicht auf einmal nur noch 0,1sek für Erz abbauen braucht etc.


Alle Tastatureingaben die wir tätigen können, können auch von Bots gemacht werden. Aber das ist ja keine Manipulation an sich.

PS: Hatte mir vor einiger Zeit schon Bots angeschaut und selbst getestet. Das was sie im Normalfall können ist nur Grinden (Mobs töten, looten) und Farmen. Hacks sind in derartigen Programmen nicht implementiert.
Außerdem beschränken sich Hacks wie du schon sagtest auf Daten die vom Client aus gesendet werden. Also nur Bewegungen, Koordinaten, ... . Wie gesagt keine Attribute und dergleichen.


----------



## Ceiwyn (5. März 2011)

Tja nun hat es mich auch erwischt, obwohl ich zum fraglichen Zeitpunkt, als ich die Emails von Blizzard erhielt, nicht am PC war, auch in WoW war ich seit dem Dezember nicht mehr. Nun gut, ein neues Passwort kann ich mit der Geheimfrage generieren, hab ich auch gemacht, aber mir wurde empfohlen, auch die Frage selbst zu ändern. Das geht ja nur über Blizzard direkt oder? Denn wenn ich meine Email ändern will, was auch empfohlen wird, muss ich die Geheimantwort wieder angeben, aber da ist sie dann immer falsch. Irgendwie kann das doch nicht sein. Jedenfalls ist mein Account jetzt vorrübergehend dicht gemacht, aber in der Accountverwaltung steht permanent suspendiert... Widersprüche, wohin man blickt.


----------



## Ahramanyu (5. März 2011)

Klingt verworren. Kann die im Grunde nur raten, mit deinem Original-CD-Key neben dir bei der Support-Hotline anzurufen und dein Problem zu schildern. Was genau ist denn der Grund für die Sperre?


----------



## Ceiwyn (5. März 2011)

Naja, mein Passwort wurde geändert, aber ich hab den Bestätigungslink nicht angeklickt, nach ein paar Warnmails wurde dann sicherheitshalber dichtgemacht - später kam noch eine Email rein, dass die Mailadresse geändert wurde. Aber wie gesagt, Account ansich hab ich wieder, PW hab ich geändert, Email würd ich gern ändern, aber geht ja nicht. Ist halt noch gesperrt im Moment.


----------



## odinxd (11. März 2011)

Hallo, ich wollte eine kurze Warnung aussprechen hoffe das ist hier okay. Ich hab nicht vorher alles durchgeguckt ob diese Mail schon bekannt ist also sollte diese bekannt sein sorry ,
finde diese aber sehr gefährlich weil sie schon recht verlockend ist (Siehe Anhang)

Der link mit battle.net verweist auf eine phishing seite (steht im mouseover text und unten links im IE) also vorsicht^^

MFG Odin


----------



## Trez (11. März 2011)

Edit: Vergesst was hier stand, bin noch übermüdet^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (25. März 2011)

Ist es eigentlich möglich für einen Hacker, die geheime Frage zu ändern? Mein Account ist seit mehreren Wochen sicherheitsgesperrt und die geheime Antwort ist immer falsch, obwohl ich doch wissen müsste, wo ich geboren bin.


----------



## hax (4. April 2011)

Ich war bisher immer der Meinung, dass mein PC absolut sicher ist.
Router mit Firewall, up-to-date Windows 7 mit kostenpflichtigen Antivirus Propgramm (Nod32) und Software Firewall von Sphinx.
Und ein User vor dem Bildschirm, der sich keine Keylogger durch E-Mails oder ominöse Webseiten einfängt.
Und trotzdem ist es nun doch passiert.
Ich habe mehrere Virenscans durchlaufen lassen, mein System mit HijackThis überprüft, aber konnte nichts finden.
Also die Kiste platt gemacht, formatiert und neues Windows drauf.

Bloß nun fühle ich mich nicht mehr sicher.
Ja son blöder Authenticator hilft vielleicht, aber ich spiele auch noch andere Games oder habe andere Passwörter für Webseiten, die dann immer noch durch einen Keylogger ausgelesen werden können.
Was kann man also tun um sich davor zu schützen wenn diese ganzen angesprochenen Sichterheitsmaßnahmen nichts bringen?


----------



## Orgoron (4. April 2011)

hax schrieb:


> Ich war bisher immer der Meinung, dass mein PC absolut sicher ist.
> Router mit Firewall, up-to-date Windows 7 mit kostenpflichtigen Antivirus Propgramm (Nod32) und Software Firewall von Sphinx.
> Und ein User vor dem Bildschirm, der sich keine Keylogger durch E-Mails oder ominöse Webseiten einfängt.
> Und trotzdem ist es nun doch passiert.
> ...



Mit dem PC nicht Online gehen und keine zweifelhaften Datenträger verwenden.

Jedes Schwangerschaftsverhütungsmittel hat auch nur eine Erfolgsquote von maximal 9X,XX % absolute Sicherheit ist ein Irrglaube siehe aktuelle Ereignisse.


----------



## iomega1 (4. April 2011)

Also speziell für WoW, um was hier hier ja geht, hilft der Authentificator.
Für alles andere musst Du schon selbst eine Lösung suchen.


----------



## BlizzLord (4. April 2011)

Mehr als vorsichtig sein geht nicht.


----------



## Tikume (4. April 2011)

hax schrieb:


> Und ein User vor dem Bildschirm, der sich keine Keylogger durch E-Mails oder ominöse Webseiten einfängt.



Herrje, die Mär dass man sich nur auf zwilichten Seiten was einfangen kann hält sich hartnäckig.

Prinzipiell kann jede Webseite eine Gefahr darstellen, besonders wenn man Javaskript erlaubt. Seriöse Seiten liefern Werbung aus die über 10 Ecken zum Verbraucher kommt und sonstwas enthalten kann, die Seiten bestehen oft aus Php-Software und sowas kann gehacked werden. Und wenn davon nichts passiert dann fängt sich irgendein Typ nen Trojaner ein und die FTP-Zugangsdaten der Seite gehen im Netz Gassi.

Das ist natürlich nicht im Sinne der Seitenbetreiber aber eben Realität. Und oft war da vor 100 Jahren mal eine Werbeagentur dran und in der Firma hat keiner Plan von IT oder Webseiten. Die kommen oft erst nach Monaten drauf wenn sich die Kunden anfangen zu beschweren.


----------



## Grushdak (4. April 2011)

Was tun? ...

Sich mal die Mühe machen, den Sticky oben in diesem Forum durchzulesen!
-> *Ein Informationsthread zum Thema 'Accountsicherheit'*


----------



## hax (4. April 2011)

Im Sticky steht nur der Standardkram drin den man sowieso weiß.
Hab eher auf nen Tipp für ein bestimmtes Programm zum Aufspüren von Keyloggern gehofft oder so.
Denn selbst den kostenpflichtigen Antivirenprogrammen kann man nicht mehr trauen :/

@Tikume
Du hast ja Recht, ich wollte ja nur verdeutlichen, dass ich weiß, was ich am PC tun kann und was ich lassen sollte um mir keine Schadsoftware einzufangen.


----------



## frufoo (4. April 2011)

mach dir ne partition mit linux..... denn nimmst du halt windows nur für deine games und internet etc. machste halt über linux. ich persönlich mach auch alle internetgeschichten über mein macbook aber linux tuts auch und is nen bischen preiswerter.


----------



## b1ubb (4. April 2011)

Seit über 5 Jahren zock ich das Game jetzt schon.

Ich kann bis heute noch nicht verstehen wie man gehackt oder einen Keylogger bekommt.
Bis heute, hatte ich weder das eine noch das andere.

Es ist mir echt ein Rätsel wie sowas passieren kann?
Gut ich bekomme auch die diversen Emails von "Blizzard" mit dem Betreff ich soll mal auf die "Accountverwaltung" nachsehen da ist etwas passiert und so weiter, 
aber diese Emails nehme ich lösche ich.

Das mit dem ominösen Seite ist auch sowas. 
Wie Tikume schon schrieb (btw. HALLLLOOOO  ) kannst du dir auf jeder Seite etwas einfangen, selbst auf google.de oder wo auch immer.

das mit der Partition von Linux ist als "Leihe" eher überdrüber. 
Ich kenn mich mit PC´s aus (ist ja schließlich mein Job) aber das würde ich einen Leihen niemals zutrauen bzw. zumuten.

Mein Tipp (auch wenn jetzt viele meinen das hilft alles nichts, meiner Meinung nach schon):
- Nicht mit einem einfachen Kabel ins Internet gehen sonder immer einen Router dazwischen hängen
-- Der sichert ein wenig vor externe Angriffe + hast du eine HARDWARE Firewall (Die immer besser ist als eine Software Firewall)

- Betriebssystem immer auf neusten Stand haben (Updates sind nicht so unwichtig)

- Keinen Virenscanner verwenden der nicht mindestens pro Tag 1x upgedatet wird (Ich selbst hab nur einen Freeware Virenscanner)

- Irgendwelche Emails von "Blizzard" (wenn ihr in eurer Accountverwaltung nicht gemacht habt) einfach löschen. 

- Emails über einen Webclient zuerst gegenprüfen
-- Ich mache das schon seit Jahren so und kann nur sagen es hilft. 

Nun gut, dass sind mal meine Vorraussetzungen wenn ich mich wo einlogge oder Internet surfen möchte.


----------



## hax (4. April 2011)

@b1ubb
Mir war das bisher genau so schleierhaft warum anderen Leute gehackt werden bzw. ihr Account leergeräumt.
Ich habe einen Router mit Firewall über Kabel am PC, ohne Portweiterleitung.
Windows 7 mit automatischen Updates
Windows 7 Firewall & Sphinx Firewall Control
Nod32 Antivirus mit automatischen Updates
E-Mails lese ich bei Googlemail im Browser, die Spam-Mails klicke ich gar nicht erst an.

Es kann keine Software online gehen, wird sofort alles von der Sphinx Firewall geblockt und kann erst online gehen, wenn ich es bestätige.
Und trotzdem hat jemand mein Passwort obwohl es niemand außer mir kennt. Habe mich auch nie auf anderen PCs damit eingeloggt.


----------



## b1ubb (4. April 2011)

Mal am Rande eine Frage, 

hast du dein Password bei WoW gleich wie beim Anmelden?


----------



## Shadria (4. April 2011)

hax schrieb:


> Ich war bisher immer der Meinung, dass mein PC absolut sicher ist.
> ...


Genau hier hast du schon einen Gedankenfehler: es gibt keine 100%ige Sicherheit. Niemals!

Man kann zwar das Risiko durch Schadsoftware infiziert zu werden minimieren (was du ja eh schon tust), aber es bleibt immer ein "Restrisiko".

Eine einzige Ausnahme gibts um einen PC 100% sicher zu halten: PC nicht mit Internet verbinden und niemals externe Datenträger verwenden. Diese Lösung ist allerdings für einen PC auf dem WoW gespielt wird aber wohl ungeeignet...


----------



## Technocrat (4. April 2011)

hax schrieb:


> Es kann keine Software online gehen, wird sofort alles von der Sphinx Firewall geblockt und kann erst online gehen, wenn ich es bestätige.



Schonmal Skype installiert? Das geht online, ob Du es willst oder nicht, mit und ohne Firewall - Du wirst nicht mal gefragt. Wenn Du mir nicht glaubst, probier's aus. Personal Firewalls (also solche, die auf dem zu schützenden Rechner selber laufen) sind ein Witz und können immer "getunnelt" werden - wenn Du wissen willst, warum, PN an mich. Das einzige was hilft ist also entweder eine vorgelagerte Firewall oder der Authenticator.


----------



## hax (4. April 2011)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Mal am Rande eine Frage,
> 
> hast du dein Password bei WoW gleich wie beim Anmelden?



Du meinst Anmelden beim Windowsstart?
Nein, ich habe dieses Passwort nirgends sonst benutzt.



Technocrat schrieb:


> Schonmal Skype installiert? Das geht online, ob Du es willst oder nicht, mit und ohne Firewall - Du wirst nicht mal gefragt. Wenn Du mir nicht glaubst, probier's aus. Personal Firewalls (also solche, die auf dem zu schützenden Rechner selber laufen) sind ein Witz und können immer "getunnelt" werden - wenn Du wissen willst, warum, PN an mich. Das einzige was hilft ist also entweder eine vorgelagerte Firewall oder der Authenticator.



Da ich ja gestern erst Windows neu installiert habe kann ich es dir genau sagen: Ja, meine Firewall hat Skype geblockt.
Ich musste es erst explizit freigeben damit Skype online gehen konnte.
Vom Tunneln hab ich aber keine Ahnung, mag sein, dass das so nen guten Keylogger gar nicht juckt ob ich ne Software Firewall hab oder nicht.
Aber ist schon enttäuschend, wenn man bare Münze für solche Programme ausgibt die dann im Endeffekt doch nicht helfen.


----------



## Cemesis (2. Mai 2011)

Hallo

Ich möchte gern die Leute/Spieler hier warnen das es wieder zu Ingame Phishing Versuchen kommt.

hab ebend ein Wisper bekommen:

<DND>[*lizzaíd] flüstert: [Blizzard]GM:Liebe Spieler, wir erkennt das System, das Sie eine unbekannte Plugin verwenden. bitte besuchen Sie :http://www blabla .tk und prüfen Sie die wow Konto daten, oder wir werden Ihr Konto sperren.

An alle die vielleicht nicht so erfahren in solchen Dingen sind aber: GEHT AUF KEINEN FALL AUF DIESE SEITE, falls ihr ebendfalls angewispert wurdet!!

Bis auf die Webseite die ich selber zensiert habe und der Name, ist der Satz genauso von mir wiedergegeben, hab auch sofort eine Beschwerde Ingame abgeschickt. Ich weiß echt nicht was diese Menschen sich davon versprechen außer anderen Schaden zuzufügen -.-


----------



## Dagonzo (2. Mai 2011)

Danke für den Hinweis auch wenn es schon hunderte Male hier in den letzten 5-6 Jahren geschrieben wurde.


----------



## skyline930 (2. Mai 2011)

Wer auf sowas reinfällt ist selber schuld.


----------



## zoizz (2. Mai 2011)

/em Du wurdest in der Alterac-Schlacht akf gemeldet. Tipp /afk ein, um weiterhin Ehre zu erhalten und um nicht aus dem Schlachtfeld rausgeworfen zu werden.


----------



## BRWeiden (5. Juni 2011)

Hi,

ich hab mal meinen SPAM Ordner bei GMX ein wenig durchgeguckt und da bekomme ich anscheinend im 3 Tages Rhytmus E-Mails (die letze vor 2 Stunden):



> Von: 	"Blizzard Entertainment" <WoWAccountAdmin@blizzard.com>
> Betreff:	Warning -- Account Issues with Blizzard
> 
> Greetings
> ...



so weit so gut, nur das mich der besagt link nicht nach http://eu.battle.net/account/security führt sondern nach XXXXXX also passt auf! bei GMX ister in der SPAM list, wer weis aber wo nicht....
Was mich nun wundert, WIE können die E-Mails von der Blizzard.com Domain aus verschicken? :O (wie krieg ich jetzt noch die Sicherheit, dass die E-Mails wirklich von blizzard kommen? jetzt hat mich ja nur der Link stuzig gemacht-.-)

MfG
BRWeiden
EDIT: hab den Link entfernt zur Sicherheit


----------



## Revoltecmaster (19. Juni 2011)

Hallöchen,
Heute in der Mail gehabt ich sei gebannt wurde wegen Drittanbieterprogamme( Cheats,Hacks oder Bots ).
Alles klar : Ticket an Kundendienst mit der Bitte : Man solle mein Account und IP doch bitte überprüfen als Antwort kam : Ja haben wir du bist schuld account gebannt( zumindest sinngemäß ).
Problem ist nur vor ca. 2 Wochen wollte ich mich einloggen und dann stand da Probleme mit Account bitte bei Battle.net passwort ändern. Kundendienst angerufen gefragt warum dies so sei antwort war : Auf ihren Account wurde mit mehreren IPs zugegriffen. Und ich wurde seit vor 2 Wochen auch immer wieder oft Disconnected von WoW. Nun bin ich gebannt aufgrund von Nutzung Drittanbieter Programme und GMs weigern sich ja wirklich auf mein Ticket zu antworten.
Daher frage ich hier kann vllt einer im KundendienstForum von WoW Posten? Ich kanns nicht da ich noch im Probemonat war und jetzt natürlich keine Extra Gamecard kaufe um zu posten. sollte der Kundendienst dann meine Daten haben um nochmals kontakt aufzunehmen gebe ich dann auch mein Accountnamen ( Mehr Natürlich nicht <.<) raus.

Dicker Edit : Ich vergas zu sagen das die Mail auch von meiner GMX adresse an eine go81ut2@yahoo.com adresse weitergeleitet wurde ( nicht von mir eingerichtet daher auch email passwort geändert.)


Die Mail nochmals Hier :  
English speaking customers: Please refer to the start of this mail
Für deutschsprachige Kunden: Bitte beachten Sie den zweiten Teil der Nachricht
Pour les clients français: Veuillez vous rendre à la troisième partie de ce message
Para los clientes españoles: Por favor vayan al cuarto apartado de este correo electrónico.
&#1056;&#1091;&#1089;&#1089;&#1082;&#1086;&#1075;&#1086;&#1074;&#1086;&#1088;&#1103;&#1097;&#1080;&#1077; &#1080;&#1075;&#1088;&#1086;&#1082;&#1080;: &#1087;&#1086;&#1078;&#1072;&#1083;&#1091;&#1081;&#1089;&#1090;&#1072;, &#1087;&#1088;&#1086;&#1095;&#1090;&#1080;&#1090;&#1077; &#1087;&#1086;&#1089;&#1083;&#1077;&#1076;&#1085;&#1077;&#1077; &#1089;&#1086;&#1086;&#1073;&#1097;&#1077;&#1085;&#1080;&#1077; &#1101;&#1090;&#1086;&#1075;&#1086; &#1087;&#1080;&#1089;&#1100;&#1084;&#1072;.


***Notice of Account Closure***

Account Name: WOW1

Reason for Closure: Terms of Use Violation -- Exploitative Activity: Use of Third Party Automation Software

This account was closed because one or more characters were identified using an unauthorized cheat program, also known as a "hack". These programs provide character benefits normally not achievable in the World of Warcraft. Such benefits include, but are not limited to, increased speed, teleportation, or running through walls/boundaries. Use of these unauthorized programs harms the game environment because they offer an unfair advantage over other players and supersede the intended limits of the game.

Please review the World of Warcraft Terms of Use at http://eu.blizzard.com/company/legal/index.html, which you accepted when you installed World of Warcraft and established the account(s). Section 2, Paragraph 3 details the limitations of game play modifications and use of any third-party or packet sniffing software. In addition, Section 2, Paragraph 3, parts iii and iv restrict the use of any hack, scripting or macroing software which obtains information from World of Warcraft to gain a competitive advantage over other players.

For any disputes of this action or further information on Exploitive Activity, please visit the Exploitative Activity FAQ and contact page here:
http://eu.blizzard.com/support/article/41654

Thank you in advance for your understanding in this matter and respecting our position and all statutes within the World of Warcraft Terms of Use.

Regards,

Customer Services
Blizzard Entertainment Europe
http://eu.battle.net/wow/en/
--------------------------------------------


*** Benachrichtigung über Accountsperrung ***

Accountname: WOW1

Grund für die Sperrung: Verstoß gegen die Nutzungsbestimmungen -- ausnutzende Tätigkeit:  Nutzung von Dritthersteller-Automatisierungs Software

Dieser Account wurde gesperrt, weil nachgewiesen werden konnte, dass ein oder mehrere Charaktere unerlaubte Drittherstellerprogramme (&#8222;Cheats&#8220; ), auch bekannt als &#8222;Hacks&#8220; genutzt haben. Diese Programme verschaffen den Charakteren Vorteile im Spiel, die normalerweise nicht in der World of Warcraft erreichbar sind.  Solche Vorteile beinhalten, sind jedoch nicht beschränkt auf, erhöhtes Bewegungstempo, Teleportieren oder das Rennen durch Wände/Abgrenzungen.  Die Nutzung solcher unerlaubter Programme schadet der Spielumgebung, da sie einen unfairen Vorteil gegenüber anderen Spielern bietet und die vorgesehenen Grenzen des Spiels überschreitet.

Bitte  lesen Sie erneut die Nutzungsbestimmungen der World of Warcraft unter:  http://eu.blizzard.com/company/legal/index.html, welcher Sie zugestimmt haben, als Sie World of Warcraft installiert und einen Account eingerichtet haben. Abschnitt drei (III. Nutzungsbeschränkungen für World of Warcraft.), Paragraph 3 regelt die Beschränkungen im Bezug auf Spiel-Modifikationen und die Nutzung jeglicher Dritthersteller- oder &#8222;Datamining-&#8220; Programme. Zusätzlich verbietet Abschnitt drei, Paragraph 3, die Nutzung jeglicher Hack-, Script- oder Marko- Programme, welche Informationen der World of Warcraft auslesen, um sich einen Vorteil gegenüber anderen Spielern zu verschaffen. 

Für jegliche Beschwerden oder Fragen im Bezug auf diese Accountmaßnahmen, wenden Sie Sich bitte an unsere Seite über Ausnutzende Tätigkeiten, wo Sie eine Frage und Antwort Sammlung, sowie ein Kontaktformular finden: http://eu.blizzard.com/support/article.xml?locale=de_DE&articleId=41655 

Danke für Ihr Verständnis in dieser Sache und dass Sie unsere Position und alle Bedingungen der World of Warcraft Nutzungsbestimmungen respektieren.

Freundliche Grüsse

Kundenservice
Blizzard Entertainment
http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/
--------------------------------------------


***Notification de fermeture de compte***

Nom du compte: WOW1

Motif de fermeture: Violation des conditions d'utilisation -- Exploitation en jeu:  Utilisation de programmes tiers

Ce compte a été fermé car un ou plusieurs personnages ont été identifiés comme ayant utilisé des programmes de triche non autorisés ( ou hack ). Ces programmes donnent des avantages normalement non disponibles en jeu. Ces avantages consistent (sans y être limités) à augmenter la vitesse, se téléporter ou traverser les murs/la texture du jeu. L'utilisation de tels programmes sont une menace pour l'environnement du jeu car ils offrent un avantage injuste envers les autres joueurs et outrepassent les limites prévues du jeu.

Nous vous invitons à relire nos conditions d'utilisation : http://eu.blizzard.com/company/legal/index.html, celles là même que vous avez accepté lors de l'installation du jeu World of Warcraft et de la création du compte. La section 3 paragraphe C explique en détail les limites et contraintes auxquelles vous vous engagez lorsque vous utilisez le jeu, ce même paragraphe indique l'interdiction d'utilisation de tout programme de piratage, script ou macros permettant de tirer des informations du jeu dans le but d'obtenir un avantage sur les autres joueurs.

Pour toute explication concernant cette action, merci de consulter la page se référant à l&#8217;exploitation en jeu ici : http://eu.blizzard.com/support/article.xml?locale=fr_FR&articleId=41656

Merci par avance de votre compréhension à ce sujet ainsi que du respect de notre position vis-à-vis des conditions d'utilisation de World of Warcraft.

Cordialement,

Assistance Clientèle
Blizzard Entertainment Europe
http://eu.battle.net/wow/fr/
--------------------------------------------


*** Suspensión Permanente de Cuenta***

Nombre de Cuenta: WOW1

Motivo de la Suspensión: Infracción de las Condiciones de Uso -- Actividades de Explotación: 
 Uso de programas de terceros para la automatización del juego.

Esta cuenta ha sido suspendida permanentemente debido a que hemos verificado que uno o más de sus personajes ha usado un programa de trampas no autorizado, también conocido como "hack". Estos programas otorgan beneficios que normalmente no pueden conseguirse en World of Warcraft. Estos beneficios incluyen, pero no se limitan a, aumentar la velocidad del personaje, teletransporte, o atravesar paredes/obstáculos. El uso de estos programas no autorizados daña al entorno del juego ya que ofrecen una ventaja injusta sobre otros jugadores y evitan las restricciones del juego.

Por favor, revise las condiciones de uso que encontrará en http://eu.blizzard.com/company/legal/index.html y que acepta cuando instala World of Warcraft .  En la sección tres  encontrará detalladas las limitaciones del uso de programas externos, cadenas de comandos  o macros que obtengan información de World of Warcraft y le den una ventaja frente a otros jugadores. 

Para cualquier reclamación  sobre esta acción, y para más información sobre Actividades de explotación, por favor visite la página de contacto y Peguntas Frecuentes sobre Actividades de explotación en:
http://eu.blizzard.com/support/article/41657

Gracias de antemano por su comprensión y respeto hacia nuestra posición con los Terminos de Uso de World of Wacraft 

Cordialmente,

Atención al cliente
Blizzard Entertainment Europe
http://eu.battle.net/wow/es/
--------------------------------------------


***&#1054;&#1087;&#1086;&#1074;&#1077;&#1097;&#1077;&#1085;&#1080;&#1077; &#1086; &#1079;&#1072;&#1082;&#1088;&#1099;&#1090;&#1080;&#1080; &#1091;&#1095;&#1077;&#1090;&#1085;&#1086;&#1081; &#1079;&#1072;&#1087;&#1080;&#1089;&#1080;***

&#1053;&#1072;&#1079;&#1074;&#1072;&#1085;&#1080;&#1077; &#1091;&#1095;&#1077;&#1090;&#1085;&#1086;&#1081; &#1079;&#1072;&#1087;&#1080;&#1089;&#1080;: WOW1

&#1055;&#1088;&#1080;&#1095;&#1080;&#1085;&#1072; &#1079;&#1072;&#1082;&#1088;&#1099;&#1090;&#1080;&#1103;: &#1053;&#1072;&#1088;&#1091;&#1096;&#1077;&#1085;&#1080;&#1077; &#1057;&#1086;&#1075;&#1083;&#1072;&#1096;&#1077;&#1085;&#1080;&#1103; &#1086;&#1073; &#1059;&#1089;&#1083;&#1086;&#1074;&#1080;&#1103;&#1093; &#1055;&#1086;&#1083;&#1100;&#1079;&#1086;&#1074;&#1072;&#1085;&#1080;&#1103; - &#1069;&#1082;&#1089;&#1087;&#1083;&#1091;&#1072;&#1090;&#1072;&#1094;&#1080;&#1103;:
 &#1048;&#1089;&#1087;&#1086;&#1083;&#1100;&#1079;&#1086;&#1074;&#1072;&#1085;&#1080;&#1077; &#1079;&#1072;&#1087;&#1088;&#1077;&#1097;&#1077;&#1085;&#1085;&#1086;&#1075;&#1086; &#1087;&#1088;&#1086;&#1075;&#1088;&#1072;&#1084;&#1084;&#1085;&#1086;&#1075;&#1086; &#1086;&#1073;&#1077;&#1089;&#1087;&#1077;&#1095;&#1077;&#1085;&#1080;&#1103;

&#1044;&#1072;&#1085;&#1085;&#1072;&#1103; &#1091;&#1095;&#1077;&#1090;&#1085;&#1072;&#1103; &#1079;&#1072;&#1087;&#1080;&#1089;&#1100; &#1073;&#1099;&#1083;&#1072; &#1079;&#1072;&#1082;&#1088;&#1099;&#1090;&#1072; &#1074; &#1089;&#1074;&#1103;&#1079;&#1080; &#1089; &#1090;&#1077;&#1084;, &#1095;&#1090;&#1086; &#1086;&#1076;&#1080;&#1085; &#1080;&#1083;&#1080; &#1073;&#1086;&#1083;&#1077;&#1077; &#1087;&#1077;&#1088;&#1089;&#1086;&#1085;&#1072;&#1078;&#1077;&#1081; &#1073;&#1099;&#1083;&#1080; &#1091;&#1083;&#1080;&#1095;&#1077;&#1085;&#1099; &#1074; &#1080;&#1089;&#1087;&#1086;&#1083;&#1100;&#1079;&#1086;&#1074;&#1072;&#1085;&#1080;&#1080; &#1079;&#1072;&#1087;&#1088;&#1077;&#1097;&#1077;&#1085;&#1085;&#1086;&#1075;&#1086; &#1089;&#1090;&#1086;&#1088;&#1086;&#1085;&#1085;&#1077;&#1075;&#1086; &#1087;&#1088;&#1086;&#1075;&#1088;&#1072;&#1084;&#1084;&#1085;&#1086;&#1075;&#1086; &#1086;&#1073;&#1077;&#1089;&#1087;&#1077;&#1095;&#1077;&#1085;&#1080;&#1103;. &#1055;&#1086;&#1076;&#1086;&#1073;&#1085;&#1099;&#1077; &#1087;&#1088;&#1086;&#1075;&#1088;&#1072;&#1084;&#1084;&#1099; &#1087;&#1088;&#1077;&#1076;&#1086;&#1089;&#1090;&#1072;&#1074;&#1083;&#1103;&#1102;&#1090; &#1087;&#1077;&#1088;&#1089;&#1086;&#1085;&#1072;&#1078;&#1072;&#1084; &#1074;&#1086;&#1079;&#1084;&#1086;&#1078;&#1085;&#1086;&#1089;&#1090;&#1080;, &#1085;&#1077;&#1076;&#1086;&#1089;&#1090;&#1091;&#1087;&#1085;&#1099;&#1077; &#1086;&#1073;&#1099;&#1095;&#1085;&#1099;&#1084;&#1080; &#1089;&#1087;&#1086;&#1089;&#1086;&#1073;&#1072;&#1084;&#1080; &#1074; World of Warcraft. &#1055;&#1086;&#1076;&#1086;&#1073;&#1085;&#1099;&#1077; &#1074;&#1086;&#1079;&#1084;&#1086;&#1078;&#1085;&#1086;&#1089;&#1090;&#1080; &#1074;&#1082;&#1083;&#1102;&#1095;&#1072;&#1102;&#1090; &#1074; &#1089;&#1077;&#1073;&#1103;, &#1085;&#1086; &#1085;&#1077; &#1086;&#1075;&#1088;&#1072;&#1085;&#1080;&#1095;&#1077;&#1085;&#1099;: &#1072;&#1074;&#1090;&#1086;&#1084;&#1072;&#1090;&#1080;&#1079;&#1072;&#1094;&#1080;&#1077;&#1081; &#1091;&#1087;&#1088;&#1072;&#1074;&#1083;&#1077;&#1085;&#1080;&#1103; &#1087;&#1077;&#1088;&#1089;&#1086;&#1085;&#1072;&#1078;&#1077;&#1084; (&#1090;&#1072;&#1082;&#1078;&#1077; &#1080;&#1079;&#1074;&#1077;&#1089;&#1090;&#1085;&#1086;&#1075;&#1086; &#1082;&#1072;&#1082; "&#1073;&#1086;&#1090;&#1090;&#1080;&#1085;&#1075;"), &#1091;&#1074;&#1077;&#1083;&#1080;&#1095;&#1077;&#1085;&#1080;&#1077; &#1089;&#1082;&#1086;&#1088;&#1086;&#1089;&#1090;&#1080; &#1087;&#1077;&#1088;&#1077;&#1076;&#1074;&#1080;&#1078;&#1077;&#1085;&#1080;&#1103;, &#1090;&#1077;&#1083;&#1077;&#1087;&#1086;&#1088;&#1090;&#1072;&#1094;&#1080;&#1103;, &#1080;&#1083;&#1080; &#1074;&#1086;&#1079;&#1084;&#1086;&#1078;&#1085;&#1086;&#1089;&#1090;&#1100; &#1087;&#1088;&#1086;&#1093;&#1086;&#1078;&#1076;&#1077;&#1085;&#1080;&#1103; &#1095;&#1077;&#1088;&#1077;&#1079; &#1089;&#1090;&#1077;&#1085;&#1099;/&#1086;&#1073;&#1098;&#1077;&#1082;&#1090;&#1099;. &#1048;&#1089;&#1087;&#1086;&#1083;&#1100;&#1079;&#1086;&#1074;&#1072;&#1085;&#1080;&#1077; &#1087;&#1086;&#1076;&#1086;&#1073;&#1085;&#1099;&#1093; &#1087;&#1088;&#1086;&#1075;&#1088;&#1072;&#1084;&#1084; &#1085;&#1077;&#1075;&#1072;&#1090;&#1080;&#1074;&#1085;&#1086; &#1089;&#1082;&#1072;&#1079;&#1099;&#1074;&#1072;&#1077;&#1090;&#1089;&#1103; &#1085;&#1072; &#1080;&#1075;&#1088;&#1086;&#1074;&#1086;&#1084; &#1087;&#1088;&#1086;&#1094;&#1077;&#1089;&#1089;&#1077; &#1076;&#1088;&#1091;&#1075;&#1080;&#1093; &#1080;&#1075;&#1088;&#1086;&#1082;&#1086;&#1074;, &#1087;&#1086;&#1089;&#1082;&#1086;&#1083;&#1100;&#1082;&#1091; &#1087;&#1088;&#1077;&#1076;&#1086;&#1089;&#1090;&#1072;&#1074;&#1083;&#1103;&#1102;&#1090; &#1085;&#1077;&#1089;&#1087;&#1088;&#1072;&#1074;&#1077;&#1076;&#1083;&#1080;&#1074;&#1086;&#1077; &#1087;&#1088;&#1077;&#1080;&#1084;&#1091;&#1097;&#1077;&#1089;&#1090;&#1074;&#1086; &#1087;&#1077;&#1088;&#1077;&#1076; &#1076;&#1088;&#1091;&#1075;&#1080;&#1084;&#1080; &#1080;&#1075;&#1088;&#1086;&#1082;&#1072;&#1084;&#1080; &#1080; &#1086;&#1073;&#1093;&#1086;&#1076;&#1103;&#1090; &#1079;&#1072;&#1076;&#1091;&#1084;&#1072;&#1085;&#1085;&#1099;&#1077; &#1080;&#1075;&#1088;&#1086;&#1074;&#1099;&#1077; &#1086;&#1075;&#1088;&#1072;&#1085;&#1080;&#1095;&#1077;&#1085;&#1080;&#1103;.

&#1055;&#1086;&#1078;&#1072;&#1083;&#1091;&#1081;&#1089;&#1090;&#1072;, &#1086;&#1079;&#1085;&#1072;&#1082;&#1086;&#1084;&#1100;&#1090;&#1077;&#1089;&#1100; &#1077;&#1097;&#1077; &#1088;&#1072;&#1079; &#1089; &#1089;&#1086;&#1075;&#1083;&#1072;&#1096;&#1077;&#1085;&#1080;&#1077;&#1084; &#1086;&#1073; &#1091;&#1089;&#1083;&#1086;&#1074;&#1080;&#1103;&#1093; &#1087;&#1086;&#1083;&#1100;&#1079;&#1086;&#1074;&#1072;&#1085;&#1080;&#1103; World of Warcraft http://eu.blizzard.com/company/legal/index.html, &#1082;&#1086;&#1090;&#1086;&#1088;&#1086;&#1077; &#1042;&#1099; &#1087;&#1088;&#1080;&#1085;&#1103;&#1083;&#1080; &#1087;&#1088;&#1080; &#1089;&#1086;&#1079;&#1076;&#1072;&#1085;&#1080;&#1080; &#1042;&#1072;&#1096;&#1077;&#1081; &#1091;&#1095;&#1077;&#1090;&#1085;&#1086;&#1081; &#1079;&#1072;&#1087;&#1080;&#1089;&#1080;. &#1042; &#1088;&#1072;&#1079;&#1076;&#1077;&#1083;&#1077; 3 &#1084;&#1086;&#1078;&#1085;&#1086; &#1085;&#1072;&#1081;&#1090;&#1080; &#1087;&#1086;&#1076;&#1088;&#1086;&#1073;&#1085;&#1086;&#1089;&#1090;&#1080; &#1086;&#1075;&#1088;&#1072;&#1085;&#1080;&#1095;&#1077;&#1085;&#1080;&#1103; &#1085;&#1072; &#1080;&#1089;&#1087;&#1086;&#1083;&#1100;&#1079;&#1086;&#1074;&#1072;&#1085;&#1080;&#1077; &#1089;&#1090;&#1086;&#1088;&#1086;&#1085;&#1085;&#1077;&#1075;&#1086; &#1087;&#1088;&#1086;&#1075;&#1088;&#1072;&#1084;&#1084;&#1085;&#1086;&#1075;&#1086; &#1086;&#1073;&#1077;&#1089;&#1087;&#1077;&#1095;&#1077;&#1085;&#1080;&#1103;, &#1087;&#1077;&#1088;&#1077;&#1093;&#1074;&#1072;&#1090; &#1087;&#1072;&#1082;&#1077;&#1090;&#1086;&#1074;, &#1084;&#1086;&#1076;&#1080;&#1092;&#1080;&#1082;&#1072;&#1094;&#1080;&#1102; &#1092;&#1072;&#1081;&#1083;&#1086;&#1074; &#1080;&#1075;&#1088;&#1099;. &#1042; &#1095;&#1072;&#1089;&#1090;&#1085;&#1086;&#1089;&#1090;&#1080;, &#1074; &#1087;&#1086;&#1076;&#1088;&#1072;&#1079;&#1076;&#1077;&#1083;&#1072;&#1093;  II &#1080; III &#1085;&#1072;&#1087;&#1088;&#1103;&#1084;&#1091;&#1102; &#1079;&#1072;&#1087;&#1088;&#1077;&#1097;&#1077;&#1085;&#1086; &#1080;&#1089;&#1087;&#1086;&#1083;&#1100;&#1079;&#1086;&#1074;&#1072;&#1085;&#1080;&#1077; &#1087;&#1088;&#1086;&#1075;&#1088;&#1072;&#1084;&#1084;&#1085;&#1086;&#1075;&#1086; &#1086;&#1073;&#1077;&#1089;&#1087;&#1077;&#1095;&#1077;&#1085;&#1080;&#1077; &#1083;&#1102;&#1073;&#1086;&#1075;&#1086; &#1090;&#1080;&#1087;&#1072; &#1076;&#1083;&#1103; &#1089;&#1073;&#1086;&#1088;&#1072; &#1080;&#1085;&#1092;&#1086;&#1088;&#1084;&#1072;&#1094;&#1080;&#1080; &#1086; World of Warcraft &#1080; &#1087;&#1086;&#1083;&#1091;&#1095;&#1077;&#1085;&#1080;&#1103; &#1087;&#1088;&#1077;&#1080;&#1084;&#1091;&#1097;&#1077;&#1089;&#1090;&#1074;&#1072; &#1085;&#1072;&#1076; &#1076;&#1088;&#1091;&#1075;&#1080;&#1084;&#1080; &#1080;&#1075;&#1088;&#1086;&#1082;&#1072;&#1084;&#1080;.

&#1045;&#1089;&#1083;&#1080; &#1074;&#1099; &#1093;&#1086;&#1090;&#1080;&#1090;&#1077; &#1086;&#1073;&#1078;&#1072;&#1083;&#1086;&#1074;&#1072;&#1090;&#1100; &#1076;&#1072;&#1085;&#1085;&#1099;&#1077; &#1084;&#1077;&#1088;&#1099;, &#1086;&#1073;&#1088;&#1072;&#1090;&#1080;&#1090;&#1077; &#1074;&#1085;&#1080;&#1084;&#1072;&#1085;&#1080;&#1077; &#1085;&#1072; &#1089;&#1090;&#1072;&#1090;&#1100;&#1102; "&#1047;&#1083;&#1086;&#1091;&#1087;&#1086;&#1090;&#1088;&#1077;&#1073;&#1083;&#1077;&#1085;&#1080;&#1077; &#1086;&#1089;&#1086;&#1073;&#1077;&#1085;&#1085;&#1086;&#1089;&#1090;&#1103;&#1084;&#1080; &#1080;&#1075;&#1088;&#1086;&#1074;&#1086;&#1081; &#1084;&#1077;&#1093;&#1072;&#1085;&#1080;&#1082;&#1080;" &#1080; &#1092;&#1086;&#1088;&#1084;&#1091; &#1074; &#1076;&#1072;&#1085;&#1085;&#1086;&#1081; &#1089;&#1090;&#1072;&#1090;&#1100;&#1077;: http://eu.blizzard.com/support/article/41658

&#1052;&#1099; &#1093;&#1086;&#1090;&#1077;&#1083;&#1080; &#1073;&#1099; &#1079;&#1072;&#1088;&#1072;&#1085;&#1077;&#1077; &#1087;&#1086;&#1073;&#1083;&#1072;&#1075;&#1086;&#1076;&#1072;&#1088;&#1080;&#1090;&#1100; &#1042;&#1072;&#1089; &#1079;&#1072; &#1087;&#1086;&#1085;&#1080;&#1084;&#1072;&#1085;&#1080;&#1077; &#1074; &#1101;&#1090;&#1086;&#1081; &#1089;&#1080;&#1090;&#1091;&#1072;&#1094;&#1080;&#1080;, &#1072; &#1090;&#1072;&#1082;&#1078;&#1077; &#1079;&#1072; &#1091;&#1074;&#1072;&#1078;&#1077;&#1085;&#1080;&#1077; &#1085;&#1072;&#1096;&#1080;&#1093; &#1087;&#1088;&#1072;&#1074;&#1080;&#1083; &#1080; &#1091;&#1089;&#1090;&#1072;&#1074;&#1072; &#1080;&#1075;&#1088;&#1099; World of Warcraft.

&#1057; &#1091;&#1074;&#1072;&#1078;&#1077;&#1085;&#1080;&#1077;&#1084;,

&#1057;&#1083;&#1091;&#1078;&#1073;&#1072; &#1087;&#1086;&#1076;&#1076;&#1077;&#1088;&#1078;&#1082;&#1080; &#1087;&#1086;&#1083;&#1100;&#1079;&#1086;&#1074;&#1072;&#1090;&#1077;&#1083;&#1077;&#1081;
Blizzard Entertainment
http://eu.battle.net/wow/ru/


----------



## Ahramanyu (19. Juni 2011)

Hiho,

ich verstehe nicht ganz, warum das jemand hier aus dem Forum im Supportforum posten soll. In deiner Email sind einmal ein Kontaktformular angegeben, auch findest du auf der verlinkten Seite die Telefonnummer des Supports:
http://eu.blizzard.com/support/article.xml?locale=de_DE&articleId=28570

Das dürfte a) schneller gehen und b) dich eher weitere bringen, da du die Sache damit persönlich in die Hand nimmst. Falls ich etwas an deiner Bitte übersehen habe, korigiere mich bitte.


----------



## Musch Potter (19. Juni 2011)

ey außerdem wenn ich mich nicht verlesen habe geht es nur um einen test acc ist das da so schlimm einfach n neuen anzufangen? weil so viel kannste ja nich net erreicht haben


----------



## Revoltecmaster (19. Juni 2011)

Über Kontakt antworten sie mir nicht mehr seit in der Letzten Mail stand das sie nicht mehr antworten werden :/ 
Telefonkontakt macht erst in ner stunde auf <.<
aber gibt es denn überhaupt hoffnung? Oder darf ich WoW gleich nach einem Monat wieder an den Nagel hängen?


----------



## Ahramanyu (19. Juni 2011)

Sie haben dir den Kontakt per Mail abgesagt? Süss.
Definitiv anrufen, sachlich das Problem schildern und anrufen. Und während du noch auf die Freischaltung deines Accounts wartest, würde ich mich mal um den verwendeten PC kümmern. Denn ein Account hackt sich nicht von alleine.


----------



## Mageleo (19. Juni 2011)

Also das es mehr oder weniger "nur" ein Probeaccount ist kannst du ja nocht nicht soweit. sein du hast drei möglichkeiten du rufst den Telefonsupport, schreibst blizzard ne mail(GM ticket), oder du lässt dich neu als freund laden


----------



## Revoltecmaster (19. Juni 2011)

PC ist heute neu aufgesetzt worden (wollte ich eh mal machen).
Wie meinst du das mit Neu Laden als Freund?
Ich hatte 2 85er drauf ( Kumpel hat mich geladen und dann gezogen usw^^).
Finde es aber auch Peinlich mir den Kontakt zu untersagen...


----------



## Mageleo (19. Juni 2011)

naja blizzard kriegt mit sicherheit mehr als eine Email am tag oder ticket
rufe doch an das geht schneller


----------



## Gnorfal (19. Juni 2011)

> Hallöchen,
> Heute in der Mail gehabt ich sei gebannt wurde wegen Drittanbieterprogamme( Cheats,Hacks oder Bots ).
> Alles klar : Ticket an Kundendienst mit der Bitte : Man solle mein Account und IP doch bitte überprüfen als Antwort kam : Ja haben wir du bist schuld account gebannt( zumindest sinngemäß ).
> Problem ist nur vor ca. 2 Wochen wollte ich mich einloggen und dann stand da Probleme mit Account bitte bei Battle.net passwort ändern. Kundendienst angerufen gefragt warum dies so sei antwort war : Auf ihren Account wurde mit mehreren IPs zugegriffen. Und ich wurde seit vor 2 Wochen auch immer wieder oft Disconnected von WoW. Nun bin ich gebannt aufgrund von Nutzung Drittanbieter Programme und GMs weigern sich ja wirklich auf mein Ticket zu antworten.
> ...



Ich fasse mal zusammen: 
Du hast einen 4 Wochen Probe Account, den Du seit 2 Wochen nicht mehr richtig spielen kannst. Du hast in den ersten beiden Wochen 2 85er Chars erstellt mit "vom Kumpel gezogen usw^^"
Du wurdest vor 2 Wochen darauf hingewiesen, dass man mit mehreren IP Adressen auf Deinen Account zugreift. Seit 2 Wochen wurdest Du öfter disconnected.

Heute registrierst Du Dich hier, um das mitzuteilen, damit jemand aus diesem Forum Dein Problem im Kundendienst Forum schildert.
Du willst keine Extra Gamecard kaufen, um das Problem zu klären und somit Deinen Account und Deine 2 85er Chars zu retten.

Kommt irgendjemandem das auch komisch vor, oder nur mir?


----------



## Mageleo (19. Juni 2011)

Wenn ich so die zusammenfassung sehe dann ja also ich würde sagen kann geschlossen werden er kann beim support anrufen oder auch net ihm überlassen


----------



## Revoltecmaster (19. Juni 2011)

Erstmal nein : 5 Wochen Probesinds ja immer ( Man kriegt ja 10 Tage Extra Naja das ist ja Wayne)
Ich habe gestern die Mail erhalten er ist gesperrt worden ( Am Donnerstag ist meine Gametime schon abgelaufen, wollte das Wochenende aber eh kein WoW Zocken daher wollte ich erst Montag eine Neue Gamecard holen (Dieses Wochenende war BC2 Lan)).
Ich möchte nur einfach keine Gamecrad extra kaufen wenn der Account vllt doch gesperrt bleibt obowhl ich "unschuldig" bin. Ich habe nämlich dann gar keine Lust mehr wenn man so eine Abfuhr bekommt, auch wenn sie nur ausversehen war, denn dann werde ich WoW gleich bleiben lassen .
Und 2 85er gehen relativ schnell ( Vorallem wenn man 6 Wochen frei hat) Erst mit nem Kumpel gemeinsam von 1-60 leveln (300% EXP) dann zieht der bis 70 möglichst viele Instanzen und ab da fande ich ging es recht schnell mit den richtigen Leuten die auch ma bei Quests helfen. ( Die 85er sind natürlich noch nicht gut ausgestattet , konnte mich nur nicht zwischen Priester und Hexer entscheiden).
Es kann dir gerne komisch vorkommen, aber vllt versteht du mich nach diesem Post ein wenig besser 
Mfg


----------



## Robbenmeister (19. Juni 2011)

Gnorfal schrieb:


> Kommt irgendjemandem das auch komisch vor, oder nur mir?



ne mir auch...


----------



## Odis74 (21. Juni 2011)

Ich hab nen sonderbares Erlebnis in den letzten 3 Wochen gehabt.
Ich habe vor etwa 3 Wochen einen Char transfer durchgeführt. Ein Tag später ist mein Acc zum ersten mal geknackt worden.
Dank den Gms alles wieder hergestellt. Ging echt schnell. Super Support.
Meinen Rechner mit allen möglichen Programmen überprüft. Auch mit den Progs die hier und im Blizzard Forum gepostet wurden.
Nichts gefunden. Alles scheint in Ordnung zu sein. Sicherheitshalber direkt Passwort geändert.
Seit her ist auch nichts außergewöhnliches passiert.
Gestern abend habe ich wieder einen Char transferiert und heute morgen wurde zum wiederholten male versucht mein Acc zu knacken.
Diesmal war ich aber zufällig direkt zur Stelle und habe sofort PW geändert.
Rechner erneut überprüft mit mehreren Progs und es wurde nichts gefunden.
Kann es denn sein das irgendwie Serverseitig da was im argen ist?
Ich finde es schon merkwürdig wenn sowas jedesmal nach nen Char transfer passiert.

Hat jemand nen Tip?

Grüße Odis


----------



## BoomLabor (27. Juni 2011)

So ich wurde ja hierher verwiesen.
Der Sammelthread bringt mir zwar mal überhaupt nix aber wenn es sein muss . . . 

Hat man eine realistische Chance seinen gebannten Account wiederzubekommen? 
Ich soll angeblich mit Accounts, Gold und anderen Angeboten gehandelt haben und somit Geld erwirtschaftet haben.
Naja . . . ich hab ja sonst nix zu tun . . . 

Nachdem ich 2 mal gehackt worden bin und dann mein System neu aufgelegt habe und den Authenticator nutzen wollte bekam ich eine Email in der mir mitgeteilt worden bin das ich gebannt werde da ich halt mit Ingamezeugs und Accounts handel. 
Jetzt habe ich ne PrePaidKarte rumliegen weil ich mal wieder spielen wollte und nun geht es nicht.


Kennt sich da jemand aus? Bringt bei einer Bannung die Bestreitung der Tatsache was?


----------



## Shadria (27. Juni 2011)

BoomLabor schrieb:


> ...
> Kennt sich da jemand aus? Bringt bei einer Bannung die Bestreitung der Tatsache was?



Wende dich an den Account- und Rechnungssupport und schildere die Sachlage. 
I.d.R. kann Blizzard feststellen das der "Hacker" die ganzen bösen Dinge getan hat und du bekommst deinen Account (nach einer gewissen Bearbeitungszeit) wieder.


----------



## Dagonzo (27. Juni 2011)

@ BoomLabor

Ich würde dir raten es als erstes mit einem telefonischen Gespräch abzuklären. Da kann man das meiste der von Blizzard aufkommenden Fragen schon vorab klären. Wenn die dann was schriftliches brauchen, werden sie dir das dann schon sagen.
Die Chance das du den Account wieder bekommst ist in so einem Fall wahrscheinlich nicht die größte, aber wenn man insgesamt viel Zeit reingesteckt hat, wäre ich da schon hinterher. Schliesslich müsste man doch anhand der IP-Adressen festellen können, wer von wo sich an deinem Account zu schaffen gemacht hat.


----------



## jeid (7. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen, ich habe meinen Account schon ne ganze weile mit dem Autenticator gesichert. Habe mal wieder ein paar Monate Daoc gespielt. Am Freitag überkam es mich wieder, mal in wow reinzuschauen. Ich habe die 7 Tage free freigeschaltet, upgedatet eingeloggt, mit Audenticator, und losgespielt.

Heute Morgen ging es auch nich mit dem Audenticator. Dann habe ich ausgeloggt, die alten add ons gelöscht und neue runtergeladen und installiert. Seit dem kann ich ohne Audenticator abfrage einloggen. An das Battlenet konto komme ich nach wie vor mit Audenticator. 

Kennt das jemand? Weis jemand woran das liegt?


----------



## Calinna (7. August 2011)

jeid schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich habe meinen Account schon ne ganze weile mit dem Autenticator gesichert. Habe mal wieder ein paar Monate Daoc gespielt. Am Freitag überkam es mich wieder, mal in wow reinzuschauen. Ich habe die 7 Tage free freigeschaltet, upgedatet eingeloggt, mit Audenticator, und losgespielt.
> 
> Heute Morgen ging es auch nich mit dem Audenticator. Dann habe ich ausgeloggt, die alten add ons gelöscht und neue runtergeladen und installiert. Seit dem kann ich ohne Audenticator abfrage einloggen. An das Battlenet konto komme ich nach wie vor mit Audenticator.
> 
> Kennt das jemand? Weis jemand woran das liegt?



Hallo Jeid,

hierzu würde ich dir den folgenden Bluepost empfehlen:
http://eu.battle.net...26156049?page=1

Oder auch den Beitrag von Buffed: http://www.buffed.de/World-of-Warcraft-PC-16678/News/WoW-und-Battlenet-Aenderung-an-der-Funktion-des-Authenticators-829973/

Viele Grüße


----------



## Hatoor (7. August 2011)

Hey Leute!

Da hier auch schon Zweifel an der Srversicherheit von Blizzard geäussert wurden, möchte ich auch etwas dazu anmerken:

Mein Rechner ist uptodate bzgl. Firewall, Betriebssystem, Virenschutz und Antispyware.
Dazu kommt, dass ich WoW nun schon seit 6 Monaten nicht mehr spiele und mich auch in der Zeit nie eingeloggt habe.
Gestern fand ich eine Mail von Blizzard im Postfach, mit dem hinweis, dass mein Account möglicherweise kompromitiert wurde.
Mal schnell versucht in die Accountverwaltung einzuloggen; ging tatsächlich nicht mehr. Also schnell das übliche Prozedere
mit PW-Änderung und alles wieder im Loot. Kein grosses Ding. Da macht Blizzard echt tollen Service.

Aber...Wieso kann mein Account geloggt werden, wenn ich nie einlogge? Wieso wird von Haus ausimmer der User belehrt, 
er soll besser aufpassen und keinen Mist bauen? Kann es nicht sein, dass Blizzard ähnliche Probleme wie Sony hat? 
Ich frag da einfach mal ganz frech, weil mir die ständigen Schuldzuweisungen an die User gar nicht gefallen.

lg


----------



## Shadria (8. August 2011)

Hatoor schrieb:


> ...
> Mein Rechner ist uptodate bzgl. Firewall, Betriebssystem, Virenschutz und Antispyware.
> ...


Es gibt keine 100% Sicherheit! Niemals! Deswegen kannst auch du Opfer von Schadsoftware geworden sein.




Hatoor schrieb:


> ...
> Dazu kommt, dass ich WoW nun schon seit 6 Monaten nicht mehr spiele und mich auch in der Zeit nie eingeloggt habe.
> Gestern fand ich eine Mail von Blizzard im Postfach, mit dem hinweis, dass mein Account möglicherweise kompromitiert wurde.
> ...
> Aber...Wieso kann mein Account geloggt werden, wenn ich nie einlogge?


Meine Vermutung: deine Daten wurden schon vor 6 Monaten geklaut, genutzt wurden sie jedoch erst vor ein paar Tagen.


----------



## Valdrasiala (8. August 2011)

Wir hatten gestern gildenintern eine Diskussion zu dem Thema Hacking. Naja, sagen wir es mal so, ich persönlich fühle mich absolut sicher dank Authenticator. Trotzdem wurde behauptet, dass man auch diesen Account hacken kann. Ich persönlich kann es mir nicht vorstellen, außer man läßt den Authenticator offen irgendwo liegen, immerhin zählt dieses System zu den sichersten der Welt.
Kennt ihr jemanden, der trotz Authenticator zum Opfer geworden ist?


----------



## Hatoor (8. August 2011)

Shadria schrieb:


> Es gibt keine 100% Sicherheit! Niemals! Deswegen kannst auch du Opfer von Schadsoftware geworden sein.
> 
> 
> 
> Meine Vermutung: deine Daten wurden schon vor 6 Monaten geklaut, genutzt wurden sie jedoch erst vor ein paar Tagen.



Da gebe ich dir völlig recht. Meine Frage geht aber in Richtung Blizzard. Denn immer nur den Usern den schwarzen Peter
zuschieben und sich selber als unberührbar unter den Scheffel zu stellen kommt für mich komisch rüber. Denn, wie du richtig
sagst, es gibt keine 100%ige Sicherheit (siehe Sony und viele andere). Zudem fällt mir auf, dass seit der Umstellung aller
WoW-Accounts auf Battlenet-Accounts die Zahl der Hacks gigantisch angestiegen ist.


Du meinst also die machen sowas wie Vorratsdatenspeicherung? Die haben so viele gehackte Accounts, dass sie schon 6 monate Rückstand beim plündern haben? :-)


----------



## Shadria (8. August 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> ...
> Kennt ihr jemanden, der trotz Authenticator zum Opfer geworden ist?


Ja, so einen Fall gibt es durchaus: buffed News: Account gekeyloggt trotz Authenticator




Hatoor schrieb:


> Da gebe ich dir völlig recht. Meine Frage geht aber in Richtung Blizzard. Denn immer nur den Usern den schwarzen Peter
> zuschieben und sich selber als unberührbar unter den Scheffel zu stellen kommt für mich komisch rüber. Denn, wie du richtig
> sagst, es gibt keine 100%ige Sicherheit (siehe Sony und viele andere).


Sollte bei Blizzard ein ähnlicher Fall wie bei Sony auftreten, bin ich mir sicher würde Blizzard an die Öffentlichkeit gehen und den Spielern (ähnlich wie Sony) raten ihr PW zu ändern (bzw. raten andere mögliche Maßnahmen zu ergreifen, welche immer auch das sein mögen). 

Bei Blizzard im IT-Bereich sitzen absolute Profis was Internet-Security angeht. Im Gegensatz dazu sind wohl 99,9% aller WoW-Spieler keine solchen. Ich gebe dir Recht, das so etwas bei Blizzard passieren könnte, bin aber der Meinung das soetwas bisher nicht passiert ist.





Hatoor schrieb:


> Zudem fällt mir auf, dass seit der Umstellung aller
> WoW-Accounts auf Battlenet-Accounts die Zahl der Hacks gigantisch angestiegen ist.


Ich denke das hängt damit zusammen, das der Account-Name eine Email-Adresse wurde. Viele User verwenden diese Adresse wohl auch für viele andere Dinge als "nur" für WoW.
Ich persönlich habe eine extra Email-Adresse für den WoW-Account-Namen die sonst nirgends verwendet wird. Ich hatte noch nie irgendwelche dubiosen Emails (Stichwort "Phishing-Mails") auf diese Adresse bekommen.



Hatoor schrieb:


> Du meinst also die machen sowas wie Vorratsdatenspeicherung? Die haben so viele gehackte Accounts, dass sie schon 6 monate Rückstand beim plündern haben? :-)


Na wer weiß... vielleicht wurden einfach auch ein "paar" Account-Datensätze vor einem halben Jahr einfach vergessen.... auch die bösen "Hacker" sind nur Menschen und machen Fehler....ich kann mir sehr gut vorstellen das das so gelaufen ist.


----------



## Leviathan666 (17. August 2011)

Odis74 schrieb:


> Ich hab nen sonderbares Erlebnis in den letzten 3 Wochen gehabt.
> Ich habe vor etwa 3 Wochen einen Char transfer durchgeführt. Ein Tag später ist mein Acc zum ersten mal geknackt worden.
> Dank den Gms alles wieder hergestellt. Ging echt schnell. Super Support.
> Meinen Rechner mit allen möglichen Programmen überprüft. Auch mit den Progs die hier und im Blizzard Forum gepostet wurden.
> ...



Betriebssystem neu aufsetzen, vorher alle wichtigen Dokumente sichern. Dein System ist kompromittiert worden.
Danach alle Passwörter jeglicher Accounts ändern (E-Mail, WoW, etc.)


----------



## Leviathan666 (17. August 2011)

Hatoor schrieb:


> Da gebe ich dir völlig recht. Meine Frage geht aber in Richtung Blizzard. Denn immer nur den Usern den schwarzen Peter
> zuschieben und sich selber als unberührbar unter den Scheffel zu stellen kommt für mich komisch rüber. Denn, wie du richtig
> sagst, es gibt keine 100%ige Sicherheit (siehe Sony und viele andere). Zudem fällt mir auf, dass seit der Umstellung aller
> WoW-Accounts auf Battlenet-Accounts die Zahl der Hacks gigantisch angestiegen ist.



Wieso schwarzen Peter? Blizzard kann nunmal nichts dagegen tun wenn du auf dein System Keylogger oder Trojaner lässt.
Sie sind ja auch sehr kulant, wenn der Account "gehackt" wurde und stellen deine Sachen wieder her.
Wenn Sie sich für "unberührbar" halten würden, würden sie rein garnichts machen.

Nach der Einführfung des neuen BattleNet-Systems war es halt für Cracker sehr einfach bekannte Accounts zu übernehmen und darüber hinaus auch noch mit einem Authenticator zu sichern. 

Ich habe die Menschen um mich herum auch immer für vertrauenswürdig gehalten. Dieser Priester war da keine Ausnahme. Auf einmal schrieb er "Ey cool, ich hab ein Mount gewonnen! Nur schnell Accountdaten eingeben..." xxx ist jetzt offline. Kurze Zeit später war die Gildenbank leer.
Accounthacks sind leider in den meißten Fällen Produkt der eigenen Dummheit oder Naivität. Wenn alle Leute sich ein bisschen mehr über Sicherheit im Netz informieren würden, würde es bedeutend weniger Fälle von Accountdiebstahl geben. Stattdessen lieber alles wie gewohnt und wozu nen Authi wenn auf den übernommenen Rechnern eine Kopie des Personalausweises des Eigentümers liegt.


----------



## Seppaehl (18. September 2011)

Hallo miteinander!

Erst mal großes Lob an Ahramanyu für die Zahlreichen Tipps. 

Aber leider fehlen in diesen Tipps noch einige sehr wichtige Punkte: 

_*Die Wahl eines sicheren Passwortes*_
Ein sicheres Passwort sollte aus allermindestens 8 Zeichen bestehen, wobei sowohl Groß- und Kleinbuchstaben, Zahlen als auch Sonderzeichen zugleich verwendet werden sollen. Desweiteren sollte auf Namen jedweder Art und normale Wörter, die sich in irgendwelchen Verzeichnissen finden lassen, absolut verzichtet werden. Auch auf solche Scherze wie "123456" (Unter Deutschen leider eines der beliebtesten Passwörter) oder "qwertz" sollte verzichtet werden!
Und macht bitte nicht den Fehler und nutzt das Passwort, was euch Blizzard bei der Ersterstellung eures Accounts zugeschickt hat, zu nutzen. Ein Kollege von mir hat dies zu Classic-Zeiten nämlich schmerzvol zu spüren bekommen (T2 full->alles weg; Noch bevor Naxx kam).

*ACHTUNG:* Bei Blizzard findet keine Unterscheidung zwischen Groß- und Kleinschreibung bei Passwörtern statt. Darauf ganz besonders achten!


*Weitergabe von Passwörtern*
Passwörten auf gar keinen Fall an Dritte weitergeben, obgleich wie sehr ihr ihnen vertraut.

_*Speicherung/Lagerung/Aufbewahrung von Passwörtern*_
Passwörter sollten unter keinen Umständen im Klartext irgendwo auf dem Rechner gespeichert werden oder irgendwo in schriftlicher Form gelagert werden. Wer seine Passwörter aber trotzdem auf dem Rechner speichern will, sollte unbedingt auf einen guten Passwortmanager zurückgreifen. KeePass (OpenSource; http://keepass.info/) kann ich da sehr empfehlen!


Interessante Links zu dieser Thematik:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Passwort#Wahl_von_sicheren_Passw.C3.B6rtern
http://www.zdnet.de/news/41526495/studie-das-beliebteste-passwort-ist-123456.htm
http://www.rp-online.de/digitale/computer/Die-besten-Passwort-Tipps_bid_11180.html


Ich hoffe, damit ein wenig geholfen zu haben!


----------



## Ahramanyu (22. September 2011)

Mit dem Thema Passwort beschäftige ich mich gerne nochmal, danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## spaxefx (13. Oktober 2011)

Die Account Fischer werden auch immer dreister aber sind die dabei auch Naiv oder gibt es wircklich Leute die darauf reinfallen und ihren Accountdaten auf der Website eingeben ?!

(Alexstrasza EU)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (13. Oktober 2011)

hier mal was zum thema sichere passwörter: http://xkcd.com/936/

es ist völliger blödsinn davon auszugehen, dass ein passwort "Xd/75-q#12oA" sicherer ist als "tomatefischsusimonitor". 

wenn ein keylogger das passwort mitschreibt sind beide passwörter genauso sicher. nämlich überhaupt nicht.
wenn ein bruteforce-angriff auf den account gefahren wird, zählt einzig und allein die länge des passworts. das zweite ist länger und daher sicherer. 
wenn ein wörterbuch-angriff auf den account gestartet wird, wird er in beiden fällen keinen erfolg haben.

was ist genau die begründung für sonderzeichen?


----------



## Daytonaman (6. November 2011)

Hallo miteinander,

immer wieder kommt es bei jedem vor, das eine fingierte Mail von Blizzard kommt, mit dem Hinweis das eine
aktion in Battle.net erforderlich ist. Es gibt immer noch viele die auf soetwas hereinfallen und deswegen habe
ich mir eine kurze Prüfung solcher Mails zusammen gestellt.

Heute habe ich auch wieder so eine Mail bekommen. Thunderbird hat diese gleich als Betrugsversuch gemeldet.

Was ist zu machen ?

1. Prüfen ob die Mail an die angegebene Mailadresse die im Battlenet hinterlegt ist geschickt worden ist. Wenn nicht,
	dann kann man diese gleich löschen.

2. In Thunderbird z.B. kann man sich den Quelltext dieser Mails Anzeigen lassen -> bei der Ansicht der Mail kann man
	bei "Andere Aktionen" -> "Quelltext Anzeigen"

3. IP Adresse über eine Whois abfrage prüfen

Hier das was bei mir gestanden ist:

_*Return-Path: <gny@ayzeofdm.net>
Received: from ayzeofdm.net (unknown [211.25.197.146])* *
	by mtain-da06.r1000.mx.(Internet Inbound) with ESMTP id 983893800008D
	for <Eigene Mail Adresse(at).de>; Sun, 6 Nov 2011 04:15:05 -0500 (EST)
Message-ID: <AE6CABDD7F93B72D84C35778F4E696DB@ayzeofdm.net>* *
From: "Blizzard Entertainment" <noreply@blizzard.com>* *
To: <Eigene Mail Adresse(at).de>* *
Subject: Battle.net Account Email Verification - Action Required* *
Date: Sun, 6 Nov 2011 04:15:04 -0500* *
MIME-Version: 1.0* *
Content-Type: multipart/alternative;* *
	boundary="----=_NextPart_000_0868_0193CFB9.1A3058B0"
X-Priority: 3* *
X-MSMail-Priority: Normal* *
X-Mailer: Microsoft Outlook Express 6.00.2900.5512* *
X-MimeOLE: Produced By Microsoft MimeOLE V6.00.2900.5512* *
*_


 Das in rot ist der Sender der Mail und das in blau bin ich als Empfänger.
Wenn man nun wissen möchte woher die angegebene IP Adresse herkommt, dazu
gibt es eine WhoIs Abfrage im Internet. Ich benutze z.B. die von heise.de
Einfach in Google Whois eingeben.

Hier das Ergebnis dieser Abfrage der IP Adresse woher die Mail stammt:


*Gefundener whois-Eintrag von 211.25.197.146:*

_*Using server whois.apnic.net.

Query string: "-V Md5.0 211.25.197.146"* *

**

inetnum: 	211.24.0.0 - 211.25.255.255* *
netname: 	TIMETELEKOM* *
descr: 	TIME Telecommunications Sdn Bhd* *
descr: 	Kuala Lumpur* *
country: 	MY* *
admin-c: 	TI48-AP* *
tech-c: 	TI48-AP* *
mnt-by: 	APNIC-HM* *
mnt-lower:	MAINT-MY-TTNET* *
changed: 	hm-changed@apnic.net 20010601* *
changed: 	hm-changed@apnic.net 20010605* *
changed: 	hm-changed@apnic.net 20021024* *
status: 	ALLOCATED PORTABLE* *
changed: 	hm-changed@apnic.net 20090907* *
source: 	APNIC* *
person: 	TIMENet IP Hostmasters* *
e-mail: hostmaster@time.com.my* *
nic-hdl: 	TI48-AP* *
e-mail: 	abuse@time.com.my* *
address: 	TIME DotCom Berhad* *
address: 	Level 1, Lot 14,* *
address: 	Jalan U1/26, Glenmarie HICOM Industrial Park,* *
address: 	40000 Shah Alam,* *
address: 	Selangor* *
phone: 	+60350326200* *
fax-no: 	+60350326204* *
country: 	MY* *
changed: 	sherry@isp.time.net.my 20030220* *
mnt-by: 	MAINT-MY-TTNET* *
source: 	APNIC* *
*_


 Hierbei ist zu sehen das die Mail aus Kuala Lumpur kommt. Für mich ein eindeutiges Zeichen.


Als Beispiel noch aus einer orginal Mail von Blizzard:


_*Return-Path: <noreply@battle.net>

Received: from mtain-mh03.r1000. (mtain-mh03.r1000. [xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx])* *
	by imd-mb03.r1000. (Inbound Mail Deferral) with ESMTP id 01FA170306744
	for <EigeneMailAdresse.de>; Mon, 31 Oct 2011 10:20:26 -0400 (EDT)
Received: from ext-smtp12.eu.battle.net (ext-smtp12.eu.battle.net [80.239.186.48])* *
	by mtain-mh03.r1000. (Internet Inbound) with ESMTP id 91CC438000090
	for <EigeneMailAdresse.de>; Mon, 31 Oct 2011 10:20:25 -0400 (EDT)
Received: from ew2-web-07-blade01.wowadmin.net (ew2-web-07-blade01.wowadmin.net [10.51.53.71])* *
	by ext-smtp12.eu.battle.net (8.13.8/8.13.8) with ESMTP id p9VEKO2f024670
	for <EigeneMailAdresse.de>; Mon, 31 Oct 2011 14:20:24 GMT
X-DKIM: Sendmail DKIM Filter v2.8.3 ext-smtp12.eu.battle.net p9VEKO2f024670* *
DKIM-Signature: v=1; a=rsa-sha1; c=relaxed/relaxed; d=battle.net; s=mail;* *
	t=1320070824; bh=GMKDatAUMHAZ3pRJpbAC/wF9Vbg=;
	h=Message-ID:From:To:Subject:MIME-Version:Content-Type:
Content-Transfer-Encoding;* *
	b=qtlk3gphvfieWEO3LTqiim0r0/SqsLqN5LW/YOI7s2JapNXPchMFYRwiZeEMxA0zK
lpqcPbDnWw/679+Cw8I+N3pFvWPaAsvMBBN4uujJiX9ZijUjtuFcPnNcV/ddHzfnum* *
RbVvHf1dbpZrGcQ100ocy+zYS5zv/OLCZjYPl5rw=* *
Date: Mon, 31 Oct 2011 14:20:24 GMT* *
Message-ID: <409754277.1320070824091.JavaMail.tomcat@ew2-admin-smtp-vip.wowadmin.net>* *
From: Blizzard Entertainment <noreply@battle.net>* *
To: "EigeneMailAdresse.de> * *
*_


Whois Abfrage der IP Adresse :



_*Gefundener whois-Eintrag von 80.239.186.48:

Using server whois.ripe.net.

Query string: "-V Md5.0 80.239.186.48"


Note: this output has been filtered.
To receive output for a database update, use the "-B" flag.


Information related to '80.239.186.0 - 80.239.186.255'

inetnum: 	80.239.186.0 - 80.239.186.255
netname: 	FR-BLIZZARD
descr: 	Blizzard Entertainment
org: 	ORG-BE1-RIPE
country: 	FR
admin-c: 	AL5843-RIPE
tech-c: 	AL5843-RIPE
status: 	ASSIGNED PA
mnt-by: 	TELIANET-LIR
source: 	RIPE # Filtered
organisation: ORG-BE1-RIPE
org-name: 	Blizzard Entertainment
org-type: 	OTHER
descr: 	Entertainment Software Developer
address: 	P.O. Box 18979
address: 	Irvine, CA 92623
address: United States


Gruß
*_


----------



## Fedaykin (6. November 2011)

Ganz ehrlich. Wer sich solche Umstände machen muss, um herauszufinden ob eine E-Mail falsch ist oder nicht, braucht sich nicht wundern, wenn er irgendwann gehackt wird.


----------



## Tuetenpenner (6. November 2011)

Ich klicke generell keine Links die mich dazu auffordern mich irgendwo einzuloggen. Ausserdem sind die Blizzard-Fake-Mails eh total schwachsinnig. "Loggen sie sich schnell ein oder wir schliessen Ihren Account". Ist klar.^^


----------



## Daytonaman (6. November 2011)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich. Wer sich solche Umstände machen muss, um herauszufinden ob eine E-Mail falsch ist oder nicht, braucht sich nicht wundern, wenn er irgendwann gehackt wird.



Un davon gibt es ja noch anscheinend einige wie hier immer wieder zu lesen ist


----------



## Kyrador (22. November 2011)

So, ich muss mich jetzt leider mal in dem Thread zu Wort melden, obwohl ich eigentlich gehofft hatte, dass es nie dazu kommen würde...

Folgender Fall:
Meine (Ehe)Frau hat vor ihrer Abreise nach Japan (Dauer ein Jahr, Studentenaustausch) ihren WoW-Account gekündigt. Der Account war zu diesem Zeitpunkt bereits mit einem Authentikator verknüpft, welchen sie mit nach Japan genommen hat.
Nachdem sie sich vor Ort eingewöhnt hat und festgestellt hat, dass sie an den Abenden, an denen sie alleine ist, ein wenig Zerstreuung sucht, haben wir ihren WoW-Account wiedereröffnet (über mein dt. Konto).
Das ganze ging jetzt auch gut zwei Wochen gut, heute wurde ihr Account aber wegen "Verstoß gegen die Nutzungsbestimmungen -- ausnutzende Tätigkeit: Missbrauch der Ökonomie" permanent gesperrt.

So, meine Frage: kann es sein, dass Blizzard den Account wegen Einloggens aus dem Ausland gesperrt hat? Falls ja, kann man den Account dann wieder freigeschalten bekommen, wenn man den Verbleib im Ausland nachweisen kann?

Der Vorwurf wegen Missbrauch der Ökonomie ist jedenfalls lächerlich, auch wenn natürlich ausreichend Leute mir im Forum das jetzt nicht glauben, aber wir riskieren doch unsere Accounts nicht wegen so nem Unfug


----------



## Snee (22. November 2011)

Mir wurd mein ACC schon mal gesperrt - allerdings ohne so eine schöne Begründung - weil ich mich durch nen Auslandsaufenthalt im benachbarten Österreich via Hotel-Wlan einloggen wollte -.- Also absolut denkbar, dass der ACC deiner besseren Hälfte auch offiziell gesperrt wurde. Ein Anruf sollte das Problem aber lösen.


----------



## Kyrador (22. November 2011)

Naja, ein Anruf aus Japan dürfte ein bissle teuer werden. Sie hat jetzt ein Support-Ticket mit entsprechender Begründung (und der Angabe, dass das Auslandsjahr bescheinigt werden kann) verschickt. Mal schaun, wie Blizzard darauf reagiert. Ansonsten haben sie halt noch einen Kunden weniger, der eigentlich nen Jahrespass genommen hätte...


----------



## sympathisant (22. November 2011)

naja, dass plötzlich kunden in fernost spielen ist wohl eher die ausnahme als die regel. von daher kann man blizzard schon verstehen. ich würd eher froh sein, dass blizzard da so hinterher ist.


----------



## Kyrador (22. November 2011)

Da war Blizzard aber schnell, der Account wurde vorhin schon wieder freigeschalten... echt krass, dass man nen Wohnortwechsel bei denen angeben muss o_O wozu hat man denn dann nen Authentikator?


----------



## Bodensee (23. März 2012)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ich kenn auch Leute die keinen Virenscanner haben und auch sagen sie hätten keine Viren
> 
> Nur wenn ich halt sehe dass AntiVir nicht anschlägt, die Seite abder definitiv Schadcode enthält dann zähle ich 1 und 1 zusammen.



sag ein Antivirenprogramm das zu 100% sicher ist. Gibt keins. Daher ist deine Aussage mehr als Mau.


----------



## Twein (7. Mai 2012)

Hallo erstmal. Ich habe ein großes problem mit meinem authenticator. Es wäre wirklich schön Ahramanyu, wenn du mal bei meinem thread vorbeischauen würdest. Vielleicht hättest du ein paar tipps für mich (oder gar eine lösung? ;P)
http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/196955-wow-authenticator-spuckt-falsche-codes-aus/


----------



## Kersyl (27. Oktober 2012)

Lange Geschichte kurz, ich wurde gehackt, hab den Keylogger vom PC runter usw.

Nun hab ich das acc. Wiederherstellungsformular benutzt, aber es dauert schon 3 Tage...Wie lange dauert dass ganze durchschnittlich?


----------



## Dark_Lady (27. Oktober 2012)

das kann bis zu 10 Tagen dauern


----------



## Kersyl (27. Oktober 2012)

Dark_Lady schrieb:


> das kann bis zu 10 Tagen dauern



Sollt ich da einfach anrufen, oder warten ?


----------



## Firun (27. Oktober 2012)

Anrufen könnte den Vorgang um einiges Beschleunigen


----------



## Rookey (27. Oktober 2012)

Ich hatte mal das gleiche problem und konnte bereits am nächsten Tag wider Spielen.

Wenn du schon 3 Tage wartest und noch keine E-mail oder sontiges bekommen hast, würde ich auch mal anrufen,
dann geht das bestimmt um einiges schneller!


----------



## Bumblebee1893 (27. Oktober 2012)

Ich wurde bis jetzt 2 mal gehackt aber konnte nach wenigen stunden wieder spielen.


----------



## hockomat (27. Oktober 2012)

Wurde auch 2 mal gehackt und es hat nie mehr als 3 stunden gedauert bis alles wiederhergestellt war nun hab ich seit cata nen Authentificator der kaum was kostet aber man nicht gehackt werden kann


----------



## ayanamiie (27. Oktober 2012)

Blizzard is ja nich dumm stell es dir so vor.



Kunde (a) Schreibt mail nutzt Formular macht also einen eindruck ja machtmal ich hab zeit

Kunde ( Ruft an is aufgelöst oder gut drauf scherzt bischen mit dem gamemaster am tel vermittelt den eindruck das er seinen acc shcnell wieder haben will und shcon is er back.items können aber manchmal bischen dauern.



Daher aufjedenfall anrufen sonnst wartest du ewig weil kunde am tel wird schneller bearbeitet wie einer permail der nich die ganzezeit nachfragt der kann nur warten ^^


----------



## Tikume (27. Oktober 2012)

erm ... eher nein.

Es gibt halt Telefonsupport und ne Offline Bearbeitung. Bei letzterer werden die Vorgänge eben sequentiell abgearbeitet.
Je nachdem wie der Stand ist kann es demnach eben dauern bis FallXYZ bearbeitet wird.
Beim Telefon hast Du das halt nicht (bis auf die Telefonwrteschleife), sparst hir also ggf. schon Zeit.

Dann ist halt die Frage wie das mit der Wiederherstellung läuft. Macht das das Backend, wie sind da die Bearbeitungszeiten, etc.


----------



## Dagonzo (27. Oktober 2012)

Warum verdammt holt ihr euch nicht diesen Authenticator?  
Gerade bei denen die ihren Account öfter als einmal verloren haben, kann ich das absolut nicht verstehen. 
Mittlerweile werden die Dinger für 5 Euro versemmelt. 
Ist das Geiz oder Faulheit, weil man beim Login noch eine 6-stellige Nummer zusätzlich eingeben muss?


----------



## Saji (27. Oktober 2012)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Ist das Geiz oder Faulheit, weil man beim Login noch eine 6-stellige Nummer zusätzlich eingeben muss?



Beides, gepaart mit dem Vertrauen das Blizzard eh alles wiederherstellt. Böse Kombination.


----------



## LarsW (29. Oktober 2012)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Warum verdammt holt ihr euch nicht diesen Authenticator?
> Gerade bei denen die ihren Account öfter als einmal verloren haben, kann ich das absolut nicht verstehen.
> Mittlerweile werden die Dinger für 5 Euro versemmelt.
> Ist das Geiz oder Faulheit, weil man beim Login noch eine 6-stellige Nummer zusätzlich eingeben muss?



Nutze Ihn via iPhone App- schon 2x gehackt.
Na?Merkste was?


----------



## KInstinct (29. Oktober 2012)

Nutze Android... nie gehackt.


----------



## Xidish (29. Oktober 2012)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Warum verdammt holt ihr euch nicht diesen Authenticator?
> ...
> Ist das Geiz oder Faulheit, ...?


Weder noch ...
Bei mir ist es einfach Unverständnis und mangelndes Vertrauen.
Wie kann ich einem Sicherheitsding trauen, wenn Blizzard in meiner ganzen PC Zeit die einzige Firma ist,
die zum Updaten das Deaktivieren meiner Sicherheitssoftware verlangt?!

Ich bin seit 2006 dabei und wurde noch nie gehackt.
Ich acht auch ein bischen auf mein Surfverhalten, Ausführen von Anwendungen, nehme keine 1234 Passwörter etc.

Zudem kann auch ein Authenificator gehakt werden, man muss nur wissen, wie man den Datenverkehr abfangen kann.
Und das stellt heutzutage kein Problem mehr dar.

Doch für User, die sorglos mit dem PC & Internet umgehen, ist der Authenticator evtl. schon eine Sicherheitssteigerung.

Das schweift jetzt aber doch vom Thema ab.


----------



## Dagonzo (29. Oktober 2012)

LarsW schrieb:


> Nutze Ihn via iPhone App- schon 2x gehackt.
> Na?Merkste was?


Jo merke ich. Es gibt Leute, die sich einen, pardon, Scheiss um ihre Sicherheit kümmern. Es gibt extrem wenig Fälle, wo man mit Authenticator gehackt wurde.
Vielleicht solltest du dein System mal von Schadsoftware säubern, egal ob nun PC oder Smartphone, denn dein Sicherheitsbewusstsein ist entweder verkümmert oder noch nie vorhanden gewesen.
Ich möchte nicht wissen, wie oft du schon ohne einen Authenticator gehackt worden wärst, 20x, 30x oder noch öfter?


----------



## Hosenschisser (29. Oktober 2012)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Warum verdammt holt ihr euch nicht diesen Authenticator?
> Gerade bei denen die ihren Account öfter als einmal verloren haben, kann ich das absolut nicht verstehen.
> Mittlerweile werden die Dinger für 5 Euro versemmelt.
> Ist das Geiz oder Faulheit, weil man beim Login noch eine 6-stellige Nummer zusätzlich eingeben muss?



Ganz klar Faulheit, auch wenn ich zugeben muß, daß ich sehr ungern Geld, mag es auch noch so unbedeutend wenig sein, für Überflüssiges ausgebe. Musste bisher aber auch noch nicht meinen Account wiederherstellen lassen.


----------



## SkoII (1. November 2012)

Ich hoffe mir kann hier jemand helfen, aber ich sage euch gleich, das wirkt sonderbar:

Ich hatte einen Acc mit dem ich zu WotLK-Naxx-Zeiten aktiv gespielt habe. Das sollte glaube ich noch vor der Battle.net-Umstellungen gewesen sein, bin ich mir nicht sicher. Musste dann aus privaten Gründen aufhören. Account geriet in komplett in Vergessenheit. Ich weiß nichts mehr über ihn, außer die Charakterdaten meiner Charakter.

Später fing ich mit einem neuen Account wieder an. Habe aktiv ICC geraidet. Irgendwie wurde mein Account dann dreimal gehackt. War mir irgendwann zu blöd und ich verlor Interesse an WoW gleichzeitig. 

Viiieeele Monate später habe ich schon wieder mit einem neuen Account angefangen. Dieser ist bis heute Aktiv und mit Authenticator gesichert.

Mir stellt sich nur die Frage, wie ich die ersten beiden Accounts wiederholen könnte. Ich bin 4x umgezogen in den Jahren und habe mit einer 80%-igen Wahrscheinlichkeit keinen Key mehr. Und den Accountnamen des ersten Acc weiß ich überhaupt nicht.

Wenn ich bei Blizzard anrufe und frage: Ich hatte da einen Account und weiß nur noch die Charakterdaten, halten die mich auch für behindert. Aber ich bin der Besitzer und kann nicht einmal beweisen, dass die Accounts mir gehören. Das schlimmste ist, ich finde keiner meiner Charakter von den alten Accounts im Arsenal. >_>


----------



## Dagonzo (1. November 2012)

Das ist normal, dass du im Arsenal die Chars nicht mehr findest. Wenn man längere Zeit inaktiv ist, verschwinden diese aus dem Arsenal. Ich glaube das waren 6 Monate.
Was deine alten Accounts angeht, wird es schwierig. Einerseits könntest du mit deinen alten Adressdaten und einer Kopie deines aktuellen Ausweises, etwas bewegen. Ganz wichtig, was eigentlich immer in solchen Fällen verlangt wird, ist der CD-Key. Ohne dem wird das eher eine schwierige Angelegenheit.
Hast absolut keine Ahnung mehr mit welcher E-mail-Adresse du damals deinen WoW-Account aktiviert hast? Oder weist du wenigstens die Sicherheitsfrage? Die sollte man sich ja eigentlich merken können.
Auf jeden Fall kann ich dir raten es mal mit einen Anruf dort zu probieren, schildere halt dein Problem und dann wird man weiter sehen.
Wäre nett, wenn du das Ergebnis hier schreiben würdest. Das würde mich mal interessieren, wie sie so einen Fall handhaben.


----------



## Theopa (30. November 2012)

Gerade eine Phishing-Mail bekommen:



> Greetings, It has come to our attention that you are trying to sell your personal World of Warcraft account(s). As you may not be aware of, this conflicts with the EULA and Terms of Agreement. If this proves to be true, your account can and will be disabled. It will be ongoing for further investigation by Blizzard Entertainment's employees. If you wish to not get your account suspended you should immediately verify your account ownership. You can confirm that you are the original owner of the account to this secure website with:
> 
> [Phishinglink]
> 
> ...


Also mal ehrlich, als Nicht-Englischer Nutzer ist die Erkennung ja nicht gerade schwierig


----------



## Shaxul (8. Juli 2013)

Will keinen neuen Thread aufmachen und hier passt's am ehesten rein.

KANN ich einen Authenticator (also nicht die Smartphone-App, sondern einen "richtigen"), nachdem ich ihn von meinem Account entfernt habe, problemlos für einen anderen Account verwenden?
Hoffe, das weiss jemand. Im Netz habe ich dazu nämlich keine Infos gefunden und hätte mich einfach mal interessiert..


----------



## kaepteniglo (8. Juli 2013)

Vermutlich ja, aber ich würde Blizzard fragen. Die sollten das zu 100% wissen


----------



## Aun (8. Juli 2013)

Shaxul schrieb:


> Will keinen neuen Thread aufmachen und hier passt's am ehesten rein.
> 
> KANN ich einen Authenticator (also nicht die Smartphone-App, sondern einen "richtigen"), nachdem ich ihn von meinem Account entfernt habe, problemlos für einen anderen Account verwenden?
> Hoffe, das weiss jemand. Im Netz habe ich dazu nämlich keine Infos gefunden und hätte mich einfach mal interessiert..



"Kann ich meinen Battle.net-Authenticator für mehr als einen Account benutzen?

Ein Battle.net Authenticator kann nur mit einem einzigen Battle.net-Account verknüpft werden. Einmal verbunden, wird der vom Authenticator generierte Code benötigt, um in die angebundenen World of Warcraft- und StarCraft II-Accounts einloggen zu können" - zitat: "Lyonthri" 

frage beantwortet, und das nur dank google..... soviel zu "Im Netz habe ich dazu nämlich keine Infos gefunden"


----------



## Saji (8. Juli 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> "Kann ich meinen Battle.net-Authenticator für mehr als einen Account benutzen?
> 
> Ein Battle.net Authenticator kann nur mit einem einzigen Battle.net-Account verknüpft werden. Einmal verbunden, wird der vom Authenticator generierte Code benötigt, um in die angebundenen World of Warcraft- und StarCraft II-Accounts einloggen zu können" - zitat: "Lyonthri"
> 
> frage beantwortet, und das nur dank google..... soviel zu "Im Netz habe ich dazu nämlich keine Infos gefunden"



Genau das war nicht die Frage, Glückwunsch. Die Frage war ob man eine getrennten Auth wieder verbinden kann, nicht ob man mit einem Auth mehrere Accounts sichern kann.


----------



## Shaxul (10. Juli 2013)

Woah.. Änderungsgrund "Beleidigung entfernt" - nur weil ich ne Frage gestellt hab? Was geht denn bitte ab? :O 

Und zwar geht's einfach dadrum, dass ich mir evtl. n Smartphone (mit Authenticator App) zulegen will und meinen bisherigen "Plastik-Authenticator" dann halt für meinen 2ten Account verwenden oder für nen Fünfer bei eBay verscheuern wollte. Ich glaub, ich schreib Blizzard da echt mal ne Mail. Melde mich dann nochmal. Danke für die Rückmeldungen bisher!


----------



## Saji (11. Juli 2013)

Shaxul schrieb:


> Woah.. Änderungsgrund "Beleidigung entfernt" - nur weil ich ne Frage gestellt hab? Was geht denn bitte ab? :O
> 
> Und zwar geht's einfach dadrum, dass ich mir evtl. n Smartphone (mit Authenticator App) zulegen will und meinen bisherigen "Plastik-Authenticator" dann halt für meinen 2ten Account verwenden oder für nen Fünfer bei eBay verscheuern wollte. Ich glaub, ich schreib Blizzard da echt mal ne Mail. Melde mich dann nochmal. Danke für die Rückmeldungen bisher!



Denk dir nichts. Bei manchen Nutzern springt ab und zu eine Haltefeder raus. Die Antwort die Aun gepostet hat bezieht sich darauf ob man mit einem Auth mehrere Accounts schützen kann, was natürlich nicht geht. Ob man einen Auth, nachdem er getrennt wurde, wieder für den selben oder einen anderen Account (als einzigen Account) verwenden kann geht aus der Antwort eben nicht hervor. Da kann wohl wirklich nur Blizzard helfen, aber bitte bei der Mail genau drauf achten dein Vorhaben so genau wie möglich zu beschreiben damit keine Missverständnisse entstehen.


----------

